# Tren del infierno: CONFIRMADO la valiente poli nacional paró el tren bloqueándolo y huyó en lugar de ayudar



## bebe (19 Ago 2022)

Cuentan en la Cuatro que la culpa del bloqueo del tren es de una mujer que encabezó una rebelión. No dicen cual pero suena a la poli valiente, que abrió las puertas para huir.
La conductora tuvo que reiniciar todo mano y parar 7 veces a recoger a tanto inútil.

*ACABAN DE CONFIRMAR QUE FUE LA POLICÍA NACIONAL.*
Sale contando a la prensa que ayudó a la sobrepasada maquinista a poner orden y resulta que fue ella, la muy HDLGP, la que detuvo el tren histérica y gritó corred si podéis.
Se llama Virginia, tiene 30 tacos y han retirado su foto de Internet, no la vayan a reconocer.

EL TESTIMONIO DE LA POLI MENTIROSA ECHANDO MIERDA A LA CONDUCTORA:





Una pasajera del tren atrapado por el incendio de Bejís, a la maquinista: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí"


Virginia, de 30 años, viajaba en el tren que se vio atrapado por el incendio de Bejís (Castellón). Éste es su testimonio de lo sucedido. "El tren salió a las 16.22 horas...




www.google.com






Acusa a la Maquinista de abrirles la puerta, se presenta como heroína y aún dice que los heridos deben ser los que se quedaron en el tren. Da asco.


----------



## zirick (19 Ago 2022)

Alguien pensaba que iban a echar la culpa a ADIF o a su cualificado equipo? 

La política manda y censura.


----------



## bebe (19 Ago 2022)

La conductora tuvo que desbloquear los frenos a mano, se quemó y bajo a ayudar a subir a los atontados mientras que la otra iba a todo correr en lugar de ayudar. Si se hubieran estado quietos habrían salido de allí marcha atrás sin más.


----------



## belenus (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## cohynetes (19 Ago 2022)

Jajaj por eso no me subo en el autobús cuando veo una autobusera


----------



## en practicas (19 Ago 2022)

Es que desde el principio todas las cronicas apuntaban a que la actuacion de la poli dejo mucho que desear. Por supuesto al Adif, Renfe y a proteccion civil habra que darle lo suyo. Unpopular opinion: respecto a la maquinista no encuentro razones objetivas para decir que hubo negligencia en su actuacion. Espero que se comunique/filtre la investigación de Renfe.


----------



## bebe (19 Ago 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Jajaj por eso no me subo en el autobús cuando veo una autobusera



Creo que no has leído bien. La conductora lo hizo bien, el problema fue una "anónima" loca del coño.


----------



## cohynetes (19 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Creo que no has leído bien. La conductora lo hizo bien, el problema fue una "anónima" loca del coño.



Vamos a ver te lo digo desde el respeto que pareces gilipollas:

Mujer= incompetente

Fin


----------



## César Borgia (19 Ago 2022)

El tren estuvo 26 minutos parado "esperando ordenes superiores" .

Luego las reacciones de los pasajeros igual no son las adecuadas pero hay que estar dentro de un tren rodeados de llamas para ver como reaccionaría cada uno.


----------



## roquerol (19 Ago 2022)

Si estuvieran en puestos administrativos y tomando cafés cada 20 minutos no pasarían estas cosas.


----------



## notengodeudas (19 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Cuentan en la Cuatro que la culpa del bloqueo del tren es de una mujer que encabezó una rebelión. No dicen cual pero suena a la poli valiente, que abrió las puertas para huir.
> La conductora tuvo que reiniciar todo mano y parar 7 veces a recoger a tanto inútil.



A esta versión le doy mucha más credibilidad porque su lógica es aplastante.


Descoordinación: Nadie de los que controla el incendio repara en comunicar al que gestiona las vías que el incendio llegará a cortar, sólo es cuestión de poco tiempo

Más descoordinación: La policía fuera de servicio no se coordina con la conductora y le ayuda a hacer lo que se debía, esto es, revertir la marcha en el menor tiempo posible.

Pánico generalizado: "Alguien" le da al freno de emergencia, lo que retrasa la puesta de la marcha atrás, porque antes hubo que rearmar el convoy


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (19 Ago 2022)

Yo lo que veo es charos interactuando y falta de autoridad masculina.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Ago 2022)

lo que tenian que hacer en los trenes es poner asientos de ejeccion
asi el que no quiere ir dentro pues se ejecta como en los cazas y a otra cosa


----------



## ANS² (19 Ago 2022)

entre charos anda el juego

por eso estas cosas antes no pasaban


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Ago 2022)

¿conoceis a alguna tia que tenga maquetas y pistas de esas de trenes en su casa con una habitacion entera dedicada a eso?

caso cerrado


----------



## Busher (19 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Cuentan en la Cuatro que la culpa del bloqueo del tren es de una mujer que encabezó una rebelión. No dicen cual pero suena a la poli valiente, que abrió las puertas para huir.
> La conductora tuvo que reiniciar todo mano y parar 7 veces a recoger a tanto inútil.



Si asi fuese, la culpa es de todas y cada una de las personas que se dejaron llevar por esa "cabecilla"... ¿o la fulana esa obligo a alguien a seguir su ejemplo?

A ver si empezamos a hacernos responsables de nuestros actos... si yo estoy alli hago X o Y pero es mi decision mientras no sea forzado a hacer algo concreto. La gente que se bajase porque una pava lo hizo, ahora que no diga que "es que dijo que era lo mejor...", porque si no era empleada de la empresa, su opinion valia lo mismo que la de cualquier otra persona.


----------



## zirick (19 Ago 2022)

Si los trenes fuesen autónomo no habría pasado nada


----------



## bebe (19 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Si asi fuese, la culpa es de todas y cada una de las personas que se dejaron llevar por esa "cabecilla"... ¿o la fulana esa obligo a alguien a seguir su ejemplo?
> 
> A ver si empezamos a hacernos responsables de nuestros actos... si yo estoy alli hago X o Y pero es mi decision mientras no sea forzado a hacer algo concreto. La gente que se bajase porque una pava lo hizo, ahora que no diga que "es que dijo que era lo mejor...", porque si no era empleada de la empresa, su opinion valia lo mismo que la de cualquier otra persona.



La gente es muy borrega y cuando alguien se erige en líder la sigue.
La cuestión es más que ella paró o instó a parar el tren, bloqueándolo y retardando el poder echar marcha atrás . Luego que alguien considere seguro correr entre llamas y humo...pues allá ellos


----------



## laresial (19 Ago 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> entre charos anda el juego
> 
> por eso estas cosas antes no pasaban



Charo Cracia.
Ministerio de Igualdad

Quiero llegar sola y borracha a casa.

Nos pinchan cuando salimos de fiesta. No hay ninguna prueba. Es noticia y el gobierno se hace caso, nos están matando...

Muere la gente por incompetencia criminal.
Instalan redes en los juzgados para juzgar solo hombres por que se suicidan...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)

La responsabilidad primera de lo sucedido es la administración por no advertir de que el tren no puede circular pues hay un incendio. Ya de alli para abajo es sálvese quien pueda, lidiar con la situación lo mejor que se pueda, no es tan fácil decidir que es mejor si quedarse en un tren que no se mueve o salir. Depende de si el fuego se acerca y hay que estar alli.


----------



## smxabi (19 Ago 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ¿conoceis a alguna tia que tenga maquetas y pistas de esas de trenes en su casa con una habitacion entera dedicada a eso?
> 
> caso cerrado



Yo pregunto mas. ¿Conoceis alguna tía aficionada a algo que no sea la ropa, presumir y en algún caso el deporte (para luego presumir de buen tipo ) ?


----------



## DonCrisis (19 Ago 2022)

Pues ayer la charocop salía en algún periódico presumiendo de que sabe actuar en situaciones de tensión y que salvó a la gente con su charoactuación charopolicial


----------



## bebe (19 Ago 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> Pues ayer la charocop salía en algún periódico presumiendo de que sabe actuar en situaciones de tensión y que salvó a la gente con su charoactuación charopolicial



En salir corriendo no hay quien la gane mientras la Maquinista tenía que rescatar a los borregos que no podían mantener su ritmo


----------



## Rilakkuma (19 Ago 2022)

Haciendo resumen de todo lo que he leido fue la poli loca la que empezo a romper ventanas, abrir puertas y darle al freno que bloqueó el tren. Luego sacó gente fuera pero dejó atrás a los que no podían correr.

En teoría si se hubiera estado quieta el tren podría haber ido en la otra marcha.


----------



## Lady_A (19 Ago 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1161277




La maquinista era una mujer y se quedó a arreglar el problema, no como este valiente









El trágico naufragio del Costa Concordia: 32 muertos, un capitán con su amante de polizón y un audio revelador


Diez años atrás, en la costa de la Isla de Giglio, naufragó uno de los cruceros más grandes del mundo. La desesperación de los pasajeros. La irresponsabilidad del hombre a cargo. La desastrosa evacuación. Y el sorprendente diálogo entre el capitán -que abandonó su barco- y el comandante en tierra




www.google.com







notengodeudas dijo:


> A esta versión le doy mucha más credibilidad porque su lógica es aplastante.
> 
> 
> Descoordinación: Nadie de los que controla el incendio repara en comunicar al que gestiona las vías que el incendio llegará a cortar, sólo es cuestión de poco tiempo
> ...



Totalmente. No se sabe si fue la charocop o alguno de los pasajeros que viendo que no se paraba acciono el freno.

Tiene mas lógica. La maquinista se encontró sola y tuvo que poner el tren marcha atrás pero como alguien le dio a la palanca, le costaba, la policía no espero a que saliera bien o mal y pidió abrir las puertas y salvese quien pueda.

La maquinista consiguió mover el tren por no dejar el barco y saco a los que quedaron.


----------



## Busher (19 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> La gente es muy borrega y cuando alguien se erige en líder la sigue.
> La cuestión es más que ella paró o instó a parar el tren, bloqueándolo y retardando el poder echar marcha atrás . Luego que alguien considere seguro correr entre llamas y humo...pues allá ellos



Lo que hiciese saboteando las posibilidades de la maquinista de actuar segun su criterio le sera imputable, pero el que la peña la siga es culpa de esa peña.

Yo he visto a toda mi familia ir al vacunodromo a que les pusiesen las banderillas pero yo no fui. Es tan facil como eso.


----------



## Cimbrel (19 Ago 2022)

Esto a un buen maquinista veterano no le pasa: en cuanto ve llamas ni que sea a una distancia de 30 metros y con virulencia no continúa la marcha y solicita un retroceso al PM.


Estamos de acuerdo en varias cosas:

-No hay interventor. MAL RENFE
-No se toman las medidas adecuadas frente al fuego en la proximidad de la vía: MAL ADIF y PROTECCION CIVIL
-La Maquinista no pondera el peligro de un incendio y efectúa detención inmediata: MAL
-La Charopolicía monta un motín a bordo y empieza a accionar aparatos de alarma para llevar a la gente a un más que probable achicharramiento en primera persona: FATAL



La peor de aquí, la Charo, el empoderamiento y la idiocía del populacho que sigue a cualquiera.


----------



## Maybe (19 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El tren estuvo 26 minutos parado "esperando ordenes superiores" .



Esperando órdenes, no. Esperando autorización para invertir el sentido del trayecto. Imagina que viene otro tren detrás y chocan de frente, la tragedia podría haber sido mucho peor.

Creo que la maquinista hizo lo correcto. Todos los demás, a juicio... empezando por la GVA, RENFE, ADIF, UME y todos aquellos organismos y entidades que deberían haber previsto la situación y no lo hicieron, y acabando por la policía que se entrometió retrasando la maniobra de escape y que a mi entender es la responsable directa de las quemaduras que sufrieron quienes la siguieron en su huida.

Si son ciertas las últimas informaciones que se han publicado, entre los que se quedaron en el tren no hay heridos.



Busher dijo:


> La gente que se bajase porque una pava lo hizo, ahora que no diga que "es que dijo que era lo mejor...", porque si no era empleada de la empresa, su opinion valia lo mismo que la de cualquier otra persona



Depende. Si se identificó como Policía Nacional antes de ponerse a pontificar sobre lo que había que hacer y lo que no, no puede luego decir que actuaba como una ciudadana rasa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)

lo normal cuando hay un incendio que puede afectar a una via de comunicacion es tenerlo en observacion y rapidamente cortar la via si corre peligro, porque ni bruce willis te saca de alli si las llamas se ciernen subitamente sobre una linea de comunicaciones a su largo.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (19 Ago 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Alguien pensaba que iban a echar la culpa a ADIF o a su cualificado equipo?
> 
> La política manda y censura.



En todo caso a RENFE, de la cual dependen máquinas y maquinistas. ADIF se encarga de la infraestrucura (Vías, catenaria y subestaciones eléctricas)


----------



## bebe (19 Ago 2022)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> Haciendo resumen de todo lo que he leido fue la poli loca la que empezo a romper ventanas, abrir puertas y darle al freno que bloqueó el tren. Luego sacó gente fuera pero dejó atrás a los que no podían correr.
> 
> En teoría si se hubiera estado quieta el tren podría haber ido en la otra marcha.



Y si no fue la policía,desde luego no hizo nada para imponerse y controlar la situación como es su obligación. Salió zumbando y aún actua como si hubiera hecho lo correcto para pedir ayuda. ¿Que ayuda si Renfe ya estaba avisada? Se tenía que quedar a poner orden.
Por eso es más que probable que fue ella la culpable.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)

El peligro mortal lo generan los oficinistas, luego ya las charos hacen lo que pueden y deberían estar fuera de las miradas criticas, que ejque llevan el pelo frito. A ver que ostias os pensais que se puede hacer en una situacion asi, no es la primera vez que hombres al cargo de carros se han quedado calcinados en medio de una carretera en llamas.


----------



## bondiappcc (19 Ago 2022)

A estas horas ya tendríamos que saber si los heridos fueron los que salieron del tren o no.


----------



## OYeah (19 Ago 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1161277




Me gustaría conocer la historia de ese GIF.


----------



## bebe (19 Ago 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> A estas horas ya tendríamos que saber si los heridos fueron los que salieron del tren o no.



Lo han dicho hoy: *solo están heridos los que abandonaron el tren*, siguiendo a la cabecilla de la revuelta cual pollos sin cabeza.
Por cierto, ha dicho la ministra que la culpa es..... Siiiiii, efectivamente, del cambio climático.


----------



## Cimbrel (19 Ago 2022)

Matizando, para aclarar conceptos: *Un maquinista puede, en caso de peligro inminente, revertir el sentido de la marcha sin solicitud previa al Puesto de Mando.*

Peligro inminente: fuego, desprendimientos mayormente. No hacerlo es una negligencia* GRAVE*, y cualquier maquinista esta entrenado (o debe estarlo) para hacerlo. Esto est'a recogido en el Reglamento de Circulacion Ferroviaria.

Punto 2: revertir el sentido de la marcha por el tiempo justo para evitar el peligro no pone en peligro a el tren que lleva detras. No conozco el bloqueo de la linea, pero sera un bloqueo automatico de via unica seguramente, y ahi los cantones (secciones divisorias de la via protegidas por señales) son de 4KMS de media. Suponiendo que hubiera un tren precedente (que lo dudo bastante), un retroceso para evitar un peligro no abarca esa distancia. Podia retroceder sin peligro, esa excusa del tren detras es charlataneria de barra de bar. Que no os tomen el pelo.


----------



## Busher (19 Ago 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Esperando órdenes, no. Esperando autorización para invertir el sentido del trayecto. Imagina que viene otro tren detrás y chocan de frente, la tragedia podría haber sido mucho peor.
> 
> Creo que la maquinista hizo lo correcto. Todos los demás, a juicio... empezando por la GVA, RENFE, ADIF, UME y todos aquellos organismos y entidades que deberían haber previsto la situación y no lo hicieron, y acabando por la policía que se entrometió retrasando la maniobra de escape y que a mi entender es la responsable directa de las quemaduras que sufrieron quienes la siguieron en su huida.
> 
> ...



Pues que quieees que te diga. Tendra un problema laboral si es policia, tiro de placa para cubrirse de autoridad y la cago fuerte, pero yo te digo una cosa... si hubiese dicho "soy bombero", entiendo que la gente pensase "esta sabe de que habla", pero que diga "soy policia" a mis ojos le otorga identica autoridad en esa situacion que si dice "soy medico", "soy concejal" o "soy repostera".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)

no es tan fácil, las llamas pueden estar avanzando perpendicularmente a la via y cuando te percatas de que estan cerca no hay escapatoria ni adelante ni atrás, depende tambien del terreno ect. La responsabilidad no está en ese tren que lidio como pudo de verse en el medio de un incendio, la responsabilidad la tienen los oficinistas que velan porque un tren no transite por medio de un incendio.



Cimbrel dijo:


> Esto a un buen maquinista veterano no le pasa: en cuanto ve llamas ni que sea a una distancia de 30 metros y con virulencia no continúa la marcha y solicita un retroceso al PM.
> 
> 
> Estamos de acuerdo en varias cosas:
> ...


----------



## kenny220 (19 Ago 2022)

Cuando alguien tira del freno de emergencia? 

Tren en marcha hacia el incendio.? 
Tren parado rodeado por el incendio? 

Tren en marcha atrás retrocediendo fuera del incendio? 

Tren en marcha, para bajarse?


----------



## bebe (19 Ago 2022)

Acaban de confirmar que fue la poli nacional la que la lió parda y paró el tren para huir sin mirar atrás.
Sale contando a la prensa que ayudó a la sobrepasada maquinista a poner orden y resulta que fue ella, la muy HDLGP, la que detuvo el tren histérica y gritó corred si podéis.


----------



## Cimbrel (19 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no es tan fácil, las llamas pueden estar avanzando perpendicularmente a la via y cuando te percatas de que estan cerca no hay escapatoria ni adelante ni atrás, depende tambien del terreno ect. La responsabilidad no está en ese tren que lidio como pudo de verse en el medio de un incendio, la responsabilidad la tienen los oficinistas que velan porque un tren no transite por medio de un incendio.



Si que es facil dado que se trata de evitar lo evidente, y obviamente si estas en una zona donde las llamas ya estan a 3 metros no te paras a valorar que retrocediendo pueda haber llegado el fuego a la via. EVITAR EL PELIGRO, no pararse a pensar en cuestiones filosoficas.

Hay que ser resolutivo en una situacion de peligro.


----------



## Terminus (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## OYeah (19 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Lo han dicho hoy: *solo están heridos los que abandonaron el tren*, siguiendo a la cabecilla de la revuelta cual pollos sin cabeza.
> Por cierto, ha dicho la ministra que la culpa es..... Siiiiii, efectivamente, del cambio climático.





PERO QUÉ PUTO CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO SI AQUI EN REINO UNIDO LA TEMPERATURA CAMBIA CADA VEZ QUE VIENE UNA TORMENTA SOLAR, Y CUANDO SE VAN ES TODO FRIO Y LLUVA, DESGRACIADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quitan las ganas de vivir...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)

Puede ser buena idea o puede ser mala salir del tren, pero está claro que lo hizo pensando que era la mejor idea dado que ella mismo se involucró en seguirla. No se puede pretender una salida optima a esa crisis cuando esa gente ni tenia la información completa ni el tiempo para evaluarla. No veo porque tienen que poner las miradas ya sea en ella o en la maquinista, que es una evalucion segundo generica del asunto, cuando está muy claro que esto es un problema de oficinas. 



Busher dijo:


> Pues que quieees que te diga. Tendra un problema laboral si es policia, tiro de placa para cubrirse de autoridad y la cago fuerte, pero yo te digo una cosa... si hubiese dicho "soy bombero", entiendo que la gente pensase "esta sabe de que habla", pero que diga "soy policia" a mis ojos le otorga identica autoridad en esa situacion que si dice "soy medico", "soy concejal" o "soy repostera".


----------



## Alew (19 Ago 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Vamos a ver te lo digo desde el respeto que pareces gilipollas:
> 
> Mujer= incompetente
> 
> Fin



Hasta que te encuentras a una que es más competente que tú.

Igual has conocido a pocas. Fin


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)

que tienes que estar alli para saber como era el frente de fuego, tu puedes haber estado avanzado para superar una lengua de fuego y te encuentras metido en la boca del lobo de repente,

ya digo aqui obviais que el problema se lo generan los oficinistas, a ver si encontrais una charo que no se hablaba con tal alli y ya.



Cimbrel dijo:


> Si que es facil dado que se trata de evitar lo evidente, y obviamente si estas en una zona donde las llamas ya estan a 3 metros no te paras a valorar que retrocediendo pueda haber llegado el fuego a la via. EVITAR EL PELIGRO, no pararse a pensar en cuestiones filosoficas.
> 
> Hay que ser resolutivo en una situacion de peligro.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (19 Ago 2022)

Alew dijo:


> Hasta que te encuentras a una que es más competente que tú.
> 
> Igual has conocido a pocas. Fin



Un hombre siempre será superior a una mujer en todo lo que se proponga, pero si hasta les ganamos en su terreno:

- los concursos de belleza gracias a nuestros trans musculados
- cocina
- curling
- mejores padres (las mujeras matan más a los hijos y tal)

Para ser de 2011 me pareces la vergüenza del foro, en tu caso 1000 latigazos + eletroshocks + 100 horas de punset me parece suficiente correctivo.


----------



## bebe (19 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Puede ser buena idea o puede ser mala salir del tren, pero está claro que lo hizo pensando que era la mejor idea dado que ella mismo se involucró en seguirla. No se puede pretender una salida optima a esa crisis cuando esa gente ni tenia la información completa ni el tiempo para evaluarla. No veo porque tienen que poner las miradas ya sea en ella o en la maquinista, que es una evalucion segundo generica del asunto, cuando está muy claro que esto es un problema de oficinas.



Porque ella tiró del freno de emergencia y abrió las puertas bloqueando los frenos del tren y atrasando la salida. 
Presumió de ayudar y de sangre fría y resulta que es la culpable de una idea malísimo que causó heridos en lugar de poner orden y ayudar de verdad.
ABRIR PUERTAS PARA SALIR AL FUEGO Y HUMO ES MALA IDEA SIEMPRE
Solo hay heridos entre los que salieron.


----------



## Alew (19 Ago 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Un hombre siempre será superior a una mujer en todo lo que se proponga, pero si hasta les ganamos en su terreno:
> 
> - los concursos de belleza gracias a nuestros trans musculados
> - cocina
> ...



Y no puede ser un harén de 40 vírgenes?


----------



## belenus (19 Ago 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Me gustaría conocer la historia de ese GIF.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (19 Ago 2022)

Es el mejor verano de todos para tragarse las ganas de VIAJAR y quedarse en casita.
Está todo el país DESHECHO y desorganizado.


----------



## perrosno (19 Ago 2022)

Charos chareando, venga circulen!!!


----------



## sirpask (19 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> En salir corriendo no hay quien la gane mientras la Maquinista tenía que rescatar a los borregos que no podían mantener su ritmo



Tiene pinta de que ADIF y RENFE se van a escudar en esto para escurrir el bulto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)

ya tambien puede que fueran los únicos supervivientes, no se puede juzgar en base al resultado sino a la info que disponia en ese momento y si la siguieron no seria tan mala idea.

en fin, los oficinistas responsables encantaos



bebe dijo:


> Porque ella tiró del freno de emergencia y abrió las puertas bloqueando los frenos del tren y atrasando la salida.
> Presumió de ayudar y de sangre fría y resulta que es la culpable de una idea malísimo que causó heridos en lugar de poner orden y ayudar de verdad.
> ABRIR PUERTAS PARA SALIR AL FUEGO Y HUMO ES MALA IDEA SIEMPRE
> Solo hay heridos entre los que salieron.


----------



## estupeharto (19 Ago 2022)

¿Y por qué mierda el freno de emergencia impide ir hacia atrás de forma rápida?

Lo lógico sería que estuviera implementado para poder ir hacia atrás acto seguido si así interesa, para evitar un daño mayor, como era este caso por ejemplo. Se frena y luego se invierte el sentido, que detrás está a salvo, que es de dónde viene y es un puto tren encerrado en raíles. O te vas hacia atrás rápido o no escapas.

Tanto dinero, tantas comisiones, tanto ladrón, tanto inútil


----------



## magufone (19 Ago 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> Si estuvieran en puestos administrativos y tomando cafés cada 20 minutos no pasarían estas cosas.



Y cobrando lo mismo que los que se mojan...
Oh wait... Y si ya pasa eso???
Techos de cristal...


----------



## perrasno (19 Ago 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Matizando, para aclarar conceptos: *Un maquinista puede, en caso de peligro inminente, revertir el sentido de la marcha sin solicitud previa al Puesto de Mando.*
> 
> Peligro inminente: fuego, desprendimientos mayormente. No hacerlo es una negligencia* GRAVE*, y cualquier maquinista esta entrenado (o debe estarlo) para hacerlo. Esto est'a recogido en el Reglamento de Circulacion Ferroviaria.
> 
> Punto 2: revertir el sentido de la marcha por el tiempo justo para evitar el peligro no pone en peligro a el tren que lleva detras. No conozco el bloqueo de la linea, pero sera un bloqueo automatico de via unica seguramente, y ahi los cantones (secciones divisorias de la via protegidas por señales) son de 4KMS de media. Suponiendo que hubiera un tren precedente (que lo dudo bastante), un retroceso para evitar un peligro no abarca esa distancia. Podia retroceder sin peligro, esa excusa del tren detras es charlataneria de barra de bar. Que no os tomen el pelo.



Además, que ante una emergencia el tren puede moverse aun con puertas abiertas y con aparatos de alarma de viajeros accionados, mediante sendos by-pass.

Por otra parte, retroceder ante un peligro inminente se puede hacer no sólo sin autorización, sino desde la misma cabina en que ibas circulando, es decir, empujando. Obviamente esto sólo vale los metros necesarios para escapar del peligro, no para volver hasta la estación anterior, y es aconsejable dar la señal de alarma mientras se realiza la maniobra por si está cerca otro tren (bastante improbable en esa línea, como dices). Si hubiera hecho esto, en vez de 26 minutos hubiera estado fuera del fuego, quizás, en 26 segundos.

Así que es probable que la maquinista no actuara todo lo bien que pudo (conviene ser cautos porque no estábamos allí ninguno), aunque de todas formas no es la principal responsable de lo sucedido: que un tren fuera expedido hacia un incendio. Y la policía parece que hubiera estado mejor sentadita y callada, obedeciendo a la autoridad del tren.


----------



## acitisuJ (19 Ago 2022)

A toro pasado es facil saber lo que habría sido mejor. Los principales culpables son los que permitieron que ese tren saliera. La maquinista hizo lo correcto en esa situación, y la policía la cagó bien cagada, pero no tengo ninguna duda de que ella creyó que lo mejor era salir del tren. Y obviamente los pasajeros que salieron tambien creyeron que lo mejor era salir.


----------



## Gainsbourg (19 Ago 2022)

Siempre es el factor humano.

Nunca la planificación de mierda, las directrices de mierda, la formación de mierda...

Una empresa del Estado que quedará libre de responsabilidad después de echar el muerto a una trabajadora del Estado.


----------



## magufone (19 Ago 2022)

Alew dijo:


> Hasta que te encuentras a una que es más competente que tú.
> 
> Igual has conocido a pocas. Fin



El problema no es que no haya mujeres competentes: las hay (yo tengo una compañera de trabajo que es buenísima es su campo); el problema es que se dejen de meter a hombres competentes para meter a mujeres incompetentes por el mero hecho de ser mujeres y respetar la _cuota™._
No es el sexo lo que te hace mas o menos competente; el problema es que eso que te hace mas o menos competente ya no se tiene demasiado en cuenta en estos tiempos.


----------



## PedrelGuape (19 Ago 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Alguien pensaba que iban a echar la culpa a ADIF o a su cualificado equipo?
> 
> La política manda y censura.



Lo dije en el otro hilo:



PedrelGuape dijo:


> La zona de servidumbre tiene que estar limpia y ese recorrido no se podía hacer en esas circunstancias, pero todo es dinero para los de siempre y como en el caso del Alvia, que Blanco y sus secuaces salieron multimillonarios y bien parados, la responsabilidad será siempre del maquinista y el pueblo apanpanado y retrasado aplaudirá con la orejas a las ocho desde el balcón la condena al maquinista.
> 
> Es lo que hay, pan y circo para borregos mientras los únicos responsables saldrán mas fuertes económicamente.



Lo malo de todo esto es que la mayoría de la borregada se cree que fue culpa del maquinista.

Poco me parece lo que pasa con una gran masa tan sumamente estúpida.


----------



## FranMen (19 Ago 2022)

La culpa es de Putin y punto.


----------



## Al-paquia (19 Ago 2022)

Borderlines con Placa, qué podía salir mal?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

totalmente claro

CULPABLES LOS ORGANISMOS PUBLICOS Y SUS CARGOS CON NOMBRES Y APELLEDIOS 

EMERGENCIAS
PROTECCION CIVIL
GOBIERNO DE PEDO MARICONES DE LA COMUNIDAD VALENCIA
GOBIERNO DE ESPAÑA
EMPRESAS SEMI PUBLICAS ADIF RENFE 

DESCORDNIZACION CUANDO NO PREMEDITIACION Y NEGLIGENCIA DOLOSA


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)

Esa es la cuestion, la idea es que vuelva a suceder, que es normal que un tren termine circulando por medio de un incendio, pero que le toque a un manolo random que ese si sabra gestionarlo de puta madre



Gainsbourg dijo:


> Siempre es el factor humano.
> 
> Nunca la planificación de mierda, las directrices de mierda, la formación de mierda...
> 
> Una empresa del Estado que quedará libre de responsabilidad después de echar el muerto a una trabajadora del Estado.


----------



## Conde Duckula (19 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Lo que hiciese saboteando las posibilidades de la maquinista de actuar segun su criterio le sera imputable, pero el que la peña la siga es culpa de esa peña.
> 
> Yo he visto a toda mi familia ir al vacunodromo a que les pusiesen las banderillas pero yo no fui. Es tan facil como eso.



No es tan fácil. Ella es autoridad y estando fuera de servicio, en caso de una situación de riesgo, a falta de la presencia de otra autoridad, pasa automáticamente a estar en servicio.


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Ago 2022)

De todas las charos aspirantes a machirulo empoderado las más patéticas y analfabetas son con diferencia las caballeras policharos.


----------



## SrPurpuron (19 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El tren estuvo 26 minutos parado "esperando ordenes superiores" .
> 
> Luego las reacciones de los pasajeros igual no son las adecuadas pero hay que estar dentro de un tren rodeados de llamas para ver como reaccionaría cada uno.



Salvar tu vida y la de los pasajeros está lógicamente en la lista de prioridades porque solo así quizás puedas salvar el empleo. Si no te salvas tu y los demás lo pierdes todo, la vida y evidentemente el empleo.

Se llama instinto de supervivencia, sin eso vas dado.


----------



## acitisuJ (19 Ago 2022)

*Fallo de coordinación entre Emergencias, Renfe y Adif*

Tanto desde CCOO como desde el SEMAF han avalado la versión de Renfe y Adif al afirmar que los protocolos establecen que cuando hay una emergencia que pueda afectar a las vías de algún servicio es el organismo responsable de la gestión del incidente el que debe avisar a Renfe y a Adif para que se interrumpan las circulaciones, algo que en este caso sucedió unos 20 minutos después de adentrarse el tren en el foco del incendio. *Según esta versión, era el puesto de mando avanzado vinculado a la Agencia Valenciana de Emergencias dependiente de la Conselleria de Justicia el que debía haber lanzado el aviso*.

Al respecto, el presidente del Gobierno valenciano, Ximo Puig, comentó este jueves que está a la espera de “un informe riguroso y lo más delimitado posible” por parte de la dirección del dispositivo del incendio forestal de Bejís (Castellón) para saber lo sucedido en el incidente del pasado martes en un tren de la zona, donde hubo varios heridos, algunos con quemaduras graves al aproximarse el convoy a la zona del fuego, y “por qué en cada momento se adoptaron decisiones”.

*Puig admitió que pudo haber “algunas cuestiones” en el tránsito de la información por la rapidez con la que cambió el viento*. De hecho, apuntó que cuando él salió del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias en L'Eliana (Valencia) a las 14.45 horas no estaba prevista la evacuación de Bejís y “antes de llegar” al Palau de la Generalitat en València se decidió que sí. *Sin embargo, no se dio aviso a Renfe y a Adif del agravamiento de la situación y su posible afección a las vías de la línea València-Zaragoza, quedando el tren atrapado a las 18.20 horas.*








La maquinista del tren atrapado en el incendio declara que varios viajeros invadieron la cabina para huir pese a que pidió que no salieran


La trabajadora traslada su versión a la Guardia Civil y asegura que el puesto de mando se enteró de que el incendio había alcanzado las vías por su llamada, mientras los sindicatos lamentan que el tren viajara sin interventores, lo que agravó la situación de caos, y que nadie avisara a Renfe y a...




www.eldiario.es


----------



## magufone (19 Ago 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Lo dije en el otro hilo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recuerdo perfectamente una frase dicha con mucha ironia de un compañero de trabajo, cuando en la hora de la comida veiamos lo del accidente del ave de Santiago: 
"Han tenido las autoridades mala suerte: el maquinista ha sobrevivido..."


----------



## Alew (19 Ago 2022)

magufone dijo:


> El problema no es que no haya mujeres competentes: las hay (yo tengo una compañera de trabajo que es buenísima es su campo); el problema es que se dejen de meter a hombres competentes para meter a mujeres incompetentes por el mero hecho de ser mujeres y respetar la _cuota™._
> No es el sexo lo que te hace mas o menos competente; el problema es que eso que te hace mas o menos competente ya no se tiene demasiado en cuenta en estos tiempos.



No he dicho lo contrario.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Ago 2022)

aqui hablando de un par de charos cuando lo gordo sucedio en la agencia valenciana de emergencias. han sacado a la policia y al maquinista como carnaza para cainitas. Que si joder, que yo lo hubiera echo mejor, me subo en el techo del tren y apago el incendio con una meada, pero lidiaron como pudieron tremendo marron.



acitisuJ dijo:


> *Fallo de coordinación entre Emergencias, Renfe y Adif*
> 
> Tanto desde CCOO como desde el SEMAF han avalado la versión de Renfe y Adif al afirmar que los protocolos establecen que cuando hay una emergencia que pueda afectar a las vías de algún servicio es el organismo responsable de la gestión del incidente el que debe avisar a Renfe y a Adif para que se interrumpan las circulaciones, algo que en este caso sucedió unos 20 minutos después de adentrarse el tren en el foco del incendio.
> 
> ...


----------



## canduterio de marte (19 Ago 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Vamos a ver te lo digo desde el respeto que pareces gilipollas:
> 
> Mujer= incompetente
> 
> Fin



Buena misoginia gastas.

Eres un burbujo perfecto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> No es tan fácil. Ella es autoridad y estando fuera de servicio, en caso de una situación de riesgo, a falta de la presencia de otra autoridad, pasa automáticamente a estar en servicio.



ELLA QUE VA A SER AUTORIDAD GILIPOLLAS

la policia son agentes de la autoridad, no la autoridad

es de decir no son nada ni nadie.

EN RESUMIDAS CUENTAS.

QUE COMO NOS HAN PODIDO LIQUIDAR O NEURO CONTROLAR DEL TODO AUN CON LAS VACUNAS

LOS MEDIOS DE COMUNICACION

Y LAS FALSAS CRISIS PROVOCADAS

AHORA OS METEN A LOS BORREGOS DE MIERDA QUE VIAJAIS ... DIRECTAMENTE EN INCENDIOS PROVOCADOS A VER SI ASI OS ASAIS


ME NUTRE

MORIOS


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Ago 2022)

FranMen dijo:


> La culpa es de Putin y punto.



Ferreras dice que pudo ser Franko... no adelantemos acontecimientos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (19 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ELLA QUE VA A SER AUTORIDAD GILIPOLLAS
> 
> la policia son agentes de la autoridad, no la autoridad
> 
> ...



Mira hijo mío. No es nada que nos inventemos.









¿UN POLICÍA FUERA DE SERVICIO ES POLICÍA A TODOS LOS EFECTOS LEGALES? - Seguridadpublica


Un policía es, por ley, 24 horas al día en cualquier tiempo y lugar. Esto incluye a todos los policías independientemente de la Administración para la que trabajen; Estatal, Autonómica o Local. Los Agentes de la Autoridad están protegidos por la ley dentro del ejercicio de sus funciones y con...




seguridadpublica.es


----------



## Busher (19 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> No es tan fácil. Ella es autoridad y estando fuera de servicio, en caso de una situación de riesgo, a falta de la presencia de otra autoridad, pasa automáticamente a estar en servicio.



Pero si es que ya lo he dicho... ¿tiro de placa y dio ordenes, tiro de placa y dio consejos o ni siquiera tiro de placa?

Cualquiera de las dos ultimas opciones significan que cada cual hizo lo que quiso hacer. Ahora bien, si fue la primera y se puso a ordenar a la gente salir del tren, si se puso en plan "soy policia, salgan todos del tren y corran", entonces si... entonces esta bien jodida, pero dudo que fuese asi e insisto, yo no se que hubiese hecho, pero si se lo que no haria, que seria culpar a un gilipollas de yo serlo tambien.


----------



## remerus (19 Ago 2022)

Vamos que fue terror charo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Mira hijo mío. No es nada que nos inventemos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



POLICIA
NO AUTORIDAD

Un ejemplo sencillo es, si un *Agente de *la Autoridad puede denunciar un vehículo estando fuera de servicio. Pues *no con su condición de Agente *pero sí como un *ciudadano más,*


----------



## manottas (19 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> A esta versión le doy mucha más credibilidad porque su lógica es aplastante.
> 
> 
> Descoordinación: Nadie de los que controla el incendio repara en comunicar al que gestiona las vías que el incendio llegará a cortar, sólo es cuestión de poco tiempo
> ...



Solo un apunte. Un policia dentro de un tren/avion fuera de servicio es un pasajero mas. No tiene ninguna atribucion extra. Esa policia se ha extralimitado jodiendo todo el protocolo de reactivar el tren marcha atras con su locura.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (19 Ago 2022)

Una cosa es segura, la culpa es de los fachas


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

*SI HAY DRONES Y HELICOPTEROS :*

A) PARA MULTARTE SI VAS A TOMAR EL SOL A LA PLAYA 
Y PATRULLAS DEL SEPRONA O GUARDIA CIVIL PARA VER SI ESTA LOBO ESTEPARIO ACAPANDO EN EL MONTE




B) PERO NO HAY HELICOPTEROS. DRONES. PROTECCION CIVIL. EMERGENCIAS SEPRONA. NI NADIE
PARA VER SI UN TREN CON RUTA Y HORARIO FIJO
SE VA A METER DE LLENO EN LAS FAUCES DE MOLOCHH 


<< EN EL MOMENTO DE LA PARTIDA LA VÍA ESTABA "EXPEDITA" >>

*El ‘tren del pánico’ de Bejís recibió la alerta 20 minutos después *
*de pasar por un infierno de fuego*
*artisitic fires inferno depiction below*
*




*








El 'tren del pánico' de Bejís recibió la alerta 20 minutos después de pasar por un infierno de fuego


El 'tren de pánico' de Bejís fue alertado del fuego 20 minutos tarde tras salvar un infierno de llamas y cuando ya estaba a salvo.




okdiario.com






Sin embargo, la pregunta que estaba en el aire es

*¿ por qué se permitió al tren circular, dadas las condiciones existentes con un terrible incendio? *



Según las fuentes del Sindicato Ferroviario consultadas

2 son los organismos que debieran haber informado acerca de la situación de la vía:


* Emergencias: * que depende de la consejería de Justicia, que dirige la socialista Gabriela Bravo y cuyo secretario autonómico es *José María Ángel*,



*y Protección Civil.* Sin embargo, y siempre según las mismas fuentes, el aviso no se produjo hasta 20 minutos después «*cuando el tren ya estaba en Caudiel*», afirman.​


----------



## KUTRONIO (19 Ago 2022)

Un ejemplo más que demuestra que hoy endñia cuando más mujeres hay en puestos de mado en empresas y adminostración pública ninca las cosas han ido tan mal


----------



## Chatarrero (19 Ago 2022)

Conclusión, España no está preparada para desterrar el vehículo privado. El que quiera jugarse la vida en transporte público es libre de hacerlo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Un ejemplo más que demuestra que hoy endñia cuando más mujeres hay en puestos de mado en empresas y adminostración pública ninca las cosas han ido tan mal



*LOS RESPONSABLES SON UN CARGO HOMBRE SOCIALISTA
Y UNA TIA SOCIALISTA

PROTECCION CIVIL Y EMERGENCIAS
SEGUN ADIF RENFE.
YASTA. NO HAY MAS*​


----------



## Jonny Favourite (19 Ago 2022)

Espero que al menos le caiga un buen puro a la polizonta entrometida.

Seguro que le vendrá de puta madre para cogerse una baja por depresión de dos años.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Ago 2022)

El CNI otra vez matando gente

Luego que si unos lazis revientan el homenaje a las víctimas del 17A por movidas raras


----------



## Conde Duckula (19 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> POLICIA
> NO AUTORIDAD
> 
> Un ejemplo sencillo es, si un *Agente de *la Autoridad puede denunciar un vehículo estando fuera de servicio. Pues *no con su condición de Agente *pero sí como un *ciudadano más,*



Eso es en caso de una denuncia de tráfico. Si sigues leyendo verás lo siguiente.



> Si hacemos lectura del artículo 5.4 de la Ley Orgánica 2/86, establece la «Dedicación profesional, deberán llevar a cabo sus funciones con total dedicación, debiendo intervenir siempre, en cualquier tiempo y lugar, se hallaren o no de servicio, en defensa de la Ley y de la seguridad ciudadana.».



Ya han dicho algunos testigos que se identificó como policía.


----------



## Ozymandias (19 Ago 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> Si estuvieran en puestos administrativos y tomando cafés cada 20 minutos no pasarían estas cosas.



O en la cocina , cocinando de donde nunca debieron salir


----------



## Vorsicht (19 Ago 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Vamos a ver te lo digo desde el respeto que pareces gilipollas:
> 
> Mujer= incompetente
> 
> Fin



Entonces solo hemos tenido mujeres en el gobierno de España?


----------



## Scarjetas (19 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Si asi fuese, la culpa es de todas y cada una de las personas que se dejaron llevar por esa "cabecilla"... ¿o la fulana esa obligo a alguien a seguir su ejemplo?
> 
> A ver si empezamos a hacernos responsables de nuestros actos... si yo estoy alli hago X o Y pero es mi decision mientras no sea forzado a hacer algo concreto. La gente que se bajase porque una pava lo hizo, ahora que no diga que "es que dijo que era lo mejor...", porque si no era empleada de la empresa, su opinion valia lo mismo que la de cualquier otra persona.



Perdona conforero, pero yo creo que si se identificó como policía Nacional, seguro que enseñando la placa, pasa a estar en estado activo y asume la total responsabilidad.


----------



## riggedd (19 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> La gente es muy borrega y cuando alguien se erige en líder la sigue.
> La cuestión es más que ella paró o instó a parar el tren, bloqueándolo y retardando el poder echar marcha atrás . Luego que alguien considere seguro correr entre llamas y humo...pues allá ellos



Lo increíble de la Peña, es que estemos tan mal preparados, pero sepamos de todo, digo yo, no había nadie que tuviera un mínimo de experiencia , tampoco creo yo, que estuvieran en el Amazonas.


----------



## FROM HELL (19 Ago 2022)

Conductora entra en pánico porque el protocolo le exige esperar ordenes lo que mantiene el tren parado y se ve aumentar el humo y el fuego desde los vagones.

Conductora le dice a Charo policía que no le están haciendo puto caso los de la centralita.

Conductora se pasea histérica por los vagones porque siguen sin hacerle caso.

Charo policía se inventa un plan de evacuación y le pide a la conductora que colabore.

Charo policía, Conductora o pasajeros acojonados viendo a la histérica y a la capitana Maribel discutir...toquetean lo que no hay que toquetear.

Conductora sigue histérica y ante el motín de la cabina donde está Charo policía, les dice que hagan lo que quieran. Huir, gritar, romper el tren...

A conductora le dicen que ya puede dar marcha atrás pero el tren no arranca. 

Conductora se pasea histérica intentando corregir el fallo lo que propicia que la peña del vagón de la Charo se largue en estampida y pánico colectivo.

Por fin arranca el tren y van recogiendo a los que han huido.

Conclusión: No viajeis en tren y no hagáis ni puto caso nunca a una mujer en medio de una situación de riesgo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (19 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *LOS RESPONSABLES SON UN CARGO HOMBRE SOCIALISTA
> Y UNA TIA SOCIALISTA
> 
> PROTECCION CIVIL Y EMERGENCIAS
> ...



Si ni hubiera habido esa tia socialista seguro que no habría pasado anada, se pone a un conductor machirulo y problema resuelto


----------



## Busher (19 Ago 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Perdona conforero, pero yo creo que si se identificó como policía Nacional, seguro que enseñando la placa, pasa a estar en estado activo y asume la total responsabilidad.



De lo que ORDENE... o indique como "orden". No es lo mismo un "Soy policia, salgan todos del vagon y corran" que un "Soy policia y creo que deberian salir todos del vagon y correr".
En ambos casos tiene un problema, pero no exactamente el mismo problema.

Lo que sea que hiciese ya se ira sabiendo porque hay muchos testigos y no lo van a poder tapar.


----------



## Scarjetas (19 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> De lo que ORDENE... o indique como "orden". No es lo mismo un "Soy policia, salgan todos del vagon y corran" que un "Soy policia y creo que deberian salir todos del vagon y correr".
> En ambos casos tiene un problema, pero no exactamente el mismo problema.
> 
> Lo que sea que hiciese ya se ira sabiendo porque hay muchos testigos y no lo van a poder tapar.



Si macho, este va a ser el culebrón del verano.


----------



## Castellano (19 Ago 2022)

Solo salieron huyendo de uno de los vagones, todos los heridos fueron los que salieron huyendo, no había tanto fuego ni humo...

Este testigo creo que lo deja bastante claro, esa Charo policía pudo haber causado una tragedia.










Un viajero del tren amenazado por las llamas de Bejís: “Solo había rastrojos pequeños y bajos ardiendo. El vagón era el sitio más seguro”


Tomás Alhambra no percibió peligro ni pánico, pero admite que no recibió ninguna indicación de la maquinista




elpais.com


----------



## Murray's (19 Ago 2022)

.


Chatarrero dijo:


> Conclusión, España no está preparada para desterrar el vehículo privado. El que quiera jugarse la vida en transporte público es libre de hacerlo.




Con en el vehiculo privado hay más de 2000fallecidos año en accidentes tráfico


----------



## ciberobrero (19 Ago 2022)

Menos mal que el tema está entre dos mujeres...


----------



## Castellano (19 Ago 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> A estas horas ya tendríamos que saber si los heridos fueron los que salieron del tren o no.



Los que salieron del tercer vagón y no pudieron seguir a la "heroica" policía.









Un viajero del tren amenazado por las llamas de Bejís: “Solo había rastrojos pequeños y bajos ardiendo. El vagón era el sitio más seguro”


Tomás Alhambra no percibió peligro ni pánico, pero admite que no recibió ninguna indicación de la maquinista




elpais.com


----------



## Chatarrero (19 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Con en el vehiculo privado hay más de 2000fallecidos año en accidentes tráfico



Touché


----------



## Wojakmanuel (19 Ago 2022)

Entre charos anda el juego


----------



## Tales90 (19 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> De lo que ORDENE... o indique como "orden". No es lo mismo un "Soy policia, salgan todos del vagon y corran" que un "Soy policia y creo que deberian salir todos del vagon y correr".
> En ambos casos tiene un problema, pero no exactamente el mismo problema.
> 
> Lo que sea que hiciese ya se ira sabiendo porque hay muchos testigos y no lo van a poder tapar.



Soy policía ya la pone en servicio, para bien o para mal con las decisiones que tome.

De todas formas no está nada claro el asunto, a ver cuando se termine la investigación.


----------



## drtanaka (19 Ago 2022)

Hay muchos rumores, el nuevo es que la tipa no es ni policia nacional, sino opositora.

Si esto es verdad se le cae el pelo por suplantar a un agente de la autoridad.


----------



## Juan Niebla (19 Ago 2022)

esto da para culebrón en Telecirco


----------



## melametes (19 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Solo salieron huyendo de uno de los vagones, todos los heridos fueron los que salieron huyendo, no había tanto fuego ni humo...
> 
> Este testigo creo que lo deja bastante claro, esa Charo policía pudo haber causado una tragedia.
> 
> ...



He visto las imágenes del telediario y creo que aquí hay muchos que le van a tener que pedir disculpas a la maquinista. 
Sigue el protocolo establecido, efectúa una detección inmediata ante el peligro del fuego. Se ve que con el cambio repentino del aire el fuego se enfurece y le empieza a cerrar el paso. La maquinista se pone en contacto con circulación para pedir permiso para efectuar una maniobra de retroceso y seguramente en ese momento se encuentra que no puede realizarlo ya que alguien ha tirado de la palanca de emergencia que inmoviliza el tren.
A mi me huele que hay una charopolicia la que se ha encumbrado


----------



## DarkNight (19 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Cuentan en la Cuatro que la culpa del bloqueo del tren es de una mujer que encabezó una rebelión. No dicen cual pero suena a la poli valiente, que abrió las puertas para huir.
> La conductora tuvo que reiniciar todo mano y parar 7 veces a recoger a tanto inútil.
> 
> *ACABAN DE CONFIRMAR QUE FUE LA POLICÍA NACIONAL.*
> Sale contando a la prensa que ayudó a la sobrepasada maquinista a poner orden y resulta que fue ella, la muy HDLGP, la que detuvo el tren histérica y gritó corred si podéis.





En Cangrena3 han dicho que fue una mujer que fue de LIDER. Han censurado que fuera poli. Qué cabrones

De todos modos, si el tren está rodeado de llamas, quedarse dentro es de subnormales. Lo mejor es pirarse del tren y salir corriendo lejos del incendio


----------



## Charo afgana (19 Ago 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Solo salieron huyendo de uno de los vagones, todos los heridos fueron los que salieron huyendo, no había tanto fuego ni humo...
> 
> Este testigo creo que lo deja bastante claro, esa Charo policía pudo haber causado una tragedia.
> 
> ...



Queda claro lo que se intuía por las diferentes versiones,

no había tanto peligro,

la charocop histérica encabezó una "rebelión" de tarados,

la charocop al saber que la había cagado trata de soltarle el marrón a la maquinista y se pone de heroína salvadora ante la prensa, al mismo tiempo llama incompetente a la maquinista,

cosas de charos.


----------



## Furymundo (19 Ago 2022)

funcionarios con pistola
vs funcionarios de tren

FIGHT!!


----------



## Antiglobalismo (19 Ago 2022)

El relato es confuso pero lo que es claro que en una situación de estrés y peligro lo mejor es no tener dos mujeres peleandose y menos que sean las que detenten la responsabilidad.

El feminismo y el dar puestos a mujeres para los que no se desempeñan bien nos va a deparar más tardes de "gloria" por desgracia.


----------



## Cachopo (19 Ago 2022)

Lo de coger a un grupo y dejar al resto a morir quemados siempre me olio a chamusquina


----------



## Chorche (19 Ago 2022)

Dijo


bebe dijo:


> Cuentan en la Cuatro que la culpa del bloqueo del tren es de una mujer que encabezó una rebelión. No dicen cual pero suena a la poli valiente, que abrió las puertas para huir.
> La conductora tuvo que reiniciar todo mano y parar 7 veces a recoger a tanto inútil.
> 
> *ACABAN DE CONFIRMAR QUE FUE LA POLICÍA NACIONAL.*
> Sale contando a la prensa que ayudó a la sobrepasada maquinista a poner orden y resulta que fue ella, la muy HDLGP, la que detuvo el tren histérica y gritó corred si podéis.




La policía dijo "corred insensatos?"?


----------



## bebe (19 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Lo de coger a un grupo y dejar al resto a morir quemados siempre me olio a chamusquina



Creo que ni los cogió: eran chavales jóvenes que la siguieron porque eran capaces de mantener el ritmo. Ni miraron atrás.


----------



## bebe (19 Ago 2022)

Chorche dijo:


> Dijo
> 
> 
> La policía dijo "corred insensatos?"?



Casi . Según testigos: el que pueda correr que corra.


----------



## Kbkubito (19 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Cuentan en la Cuatro que la culpa del bloqueo del tren es de una mujer que encabezó una rebelión. No dicen cual pero suena a la poli valiente, que abrió las puertas para huir.
> La conductora tuvo que reiniciar todo mano y parar 7 veces a recoger a tanto inútil.
> 
> *ACABAN DE CONFIRMAR QUE FUE LA POLICÍA NACIONAL.*
> Sale contando a la prensa que ayudó a la sobrepasada maquinista a poner orden y resulta que fue ella, la muy HDLGP, la que detuvo el tren histérica y gritó corred si podéis.



Cuota es cuota amijo.


----------



## Cachopo (19 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Creo que ni los cogió: eran chavales jóvenes que la siguieron porque eran capaces de mantener el ritmo. Ni miraron atrás.



Pues eso, vaya panda


----------



## Orgelmeister (19 Ago 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> ¿conoceis a alguna tia que tenga maquetas y pistas de esas de trenes en su casa con una habitacion entera dedicada a eso?
> 
> caso cerrado



Yo tenía una amiga que decía que quería ser piloto de avion, completamente en serio.

Y llevaba el 206 rozado por las cuatro esquinas. 

Es más, casi todos los 206, 7 y 8 que veo están rozados al menos por tres de sus lados o esquinas. Fijarse ustedes.


----------



## Sportacus (19 Ago 2022)

En resumen, ¿quién dimite y/o va a la cárcel?, con tantos testigos es fácil resolver el caso, no hay ni caso, diría yo.


----------



## Vercingetorix (19 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Cuentan en la Cuatro que la culpa del bloqueo del tren es de una mujer que encabezó una rebelión. No dicen cual pero suena a la poli valiente, que abrió las puertas para huir.
> La conductora tuvo que reiniciar todo mano y parar 7 veces a recoger a tanto inútil.
> 
> *ACABAN DE CONFIRMAR QUE FUE LA POLICÍA NACIONAL.*
> Sale contando a la prensa que ayudó a la sobrepasada maquinista a poner orden y resulta que fue ella, la muy HDLGP, la que detuvo el tren histérica y gritó corred si podéis.



Al final la charo que sale gritando en las grabaciones es la policía

Y encima, al accionar la apertura de emergencia, dejó el tren inutilizado 20 minutos, que es el tiempo que tarda en volver a armarse todo el sistema 

Por eso el tren no pudo salir antes de alli.

La policía y el chartren del terror. Con esto Ibañez Serrador te hacía un cortometraje memorable


----------



## frangelico (19 Ago 2022)

Cuando eres una charo con plaza en propiedad obtenida literalmente por tener coño, supongo que valoras muchísimo tu vida y te parece que es imposible algo mejor.


----------



## Omegatron (19 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El tren estuvo 26 minutos parado "esperando ordenes superiores" .
> 
> Luego las reacciones de los pasajeros igual no son las adecuadas pero hay que estar dentro de un tren rodeados de llamas para ver como reaccionaría cada uno.



Estas en un bicho que tarda 4 km en frenar. No puedes dar marcha atras sin más.

Es más, me consta que tienes que estar desactivando una protección cada 10 metros si vas marcha atras sin autorización

Igual debería haber dejado seguir los protocolos.


----------



## Juan Niebla (19 Ago 2022)

aqui hay un audio interesante con testimonios de la gente


----------



## Antiparticula (19 Ago 2022)

La mujer policia dejo de ser policia en los medios y ahora ha dejado de ser mujer.

Dicen ahora que fue "una persona" la que lideró el motín y accionó el freno.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

todo lo que venga de EL PAIS es siempre mentira. Pero esto me cuadra mas ya. Viendo las imagenes

*video de gran calidad del momento. se a la maquinista hablando y es todo normal*

*Un viajero del tren amenazado por las llamas de Bejís y video de la converacion casi normal entre Maquinista y Pasajeros*














Un viajero del tren amenazado por las llamas de Bejís: “Solo había rastrojos pequeños y bajos ardiendo. El vagón era el sitio más seguro”


Tomás Alhambra no percibió peligro ni pánico, pero admite que no recibió ninguna indicación de la maquinista




elpais.com





*todo ha sido exagerado y deformado para culpar al maquinista en vez de a las autoridades publicas 
se percibe bastant tranquilidad y sentido comun 
a diferencia de la imagen que se cuenta para que las autoridades publican eludan su negligencia casi mortal y dolosa *

*“Solo había rastrojos pequeños y bajos ardiendo. *
*El vagón era el sitio más seguro”*








Cerca de una docena de personas resultaron heridas, tres de ellas de gravedad, el martes al saltar de un tren rodeado por las llamas del incendio de Bejís (Castellón)

_*Solo resultaron heridos los que bajaron del tren.*_ Más de 30 pasajeros permanecieron en el convoy. Uno de ellos fue Tomás Alhambra, de 32 años, que viajaba en el asiento 51 del primer vagón, donde se mantuvo la calma, tal como recuerda.
_"El pánico solo cundió en el tercer vagón”_, que es en el que, según su testimonio, se abrieron las puertas y del que bajaron la mayoría de las personas que luego resultaron heridas por las llamas.

Tal y como relata, el fuego comenzó a verse una vez parado el convoy junto a una zona en la que solo había rastrojos pequeños, secos y bajos, *por lo que no percibió el peligro.* Así se lo intentó trasmitir a sus compañeros de vagón. “El tren era el sitio más seguro”, afirma. “La gente estaba asustada y creo que conseguí calmarles
No veía problema porque tampoco entraba mucho humo”, subraya. Y añade que en ningún momento el humo fue suficiente como para considerarlo asfixiante.

Alhambra tiene casi minutado todo el incidente, puesto que, durante el viaje, iba relatando a su pareja los puntos en los que se encontraban, por los que habían pasado el día anterior en bicicleta en su recorrido por la vía verde, que transcurre paralela a las vías.

“A las seis menos tres o cuatro minutos le dije que habíamos parado, y a las seis y veinte volvieron a entrarle mensajes, cuando el tren ya había reanudado la marcha”, explica. Por lo que, según indica, la parada duró apenas 20 minutos, tiempo que coincide con la versión de Renfe.


Tomás Alhambra rememora cómo circulaban con normalidad, se veía humo y percibió cómo empezó a cambiar el tono de la luz, a rojizo. La maquinista paró el tren antes de que, desde el interior, se vieran las llamas. 

Cruzó el vagón hablando por teléfono, según este testigo que sostiene que, en el coche en el que él viajaba, en ningún momento se oyó a la operaria dar ninguna indicación. Tampoco la de que se mantuvieran en el tren. “No sé si lo hizo en otros vagones, pero en el mío, no.

_*Yo entiendo que estaba centrada en conseguir la autorización para deshacer el camino recorrido *_
y no nos prestó mucha atención”, explica. Alhambra recuerda que en el coche 2, al que cruzó durante algunos momentos, tampoco vio el pánico que, imagina, sí se desató en el tercer vagón, el de cola.

La maquinista pasó por segunda vez a su lado tratando de que, al otro lado del teléfono, le respondieran a cómo tenía que arrancar el tren con las seguridades puestas. Alhambra es técnico industrial y se puso a su disposición por si podía serle de ayuda para hacer algún tipo de puente
y arrancar el convoy.

Por sus conocimientos, cree que fue un viajero el que activó el freno de emergencia, algo que debió ralentizar el que la máquina reanudara la marcha. “Me cuesta mucho creer que fuera la maquinista la que activara el dispositivo de emergencia, con el que se abrieron las puertas, porque sabe que eso bloquea todavía más el tren y ella estaba intentando arrancarlo”. Además, afirma que no se rompió ninguna ventana de emergencia, al contrario de lo que sostuvo Renfe.
“Solo había una en el último vagón con un agujero del tamaño de un puño”, dice. Tomás Alhambra admite que la operaria estaba alterada, que gritaba a sus interlocutores y que, incluso, se rasgó la blusa que llevaba pero sostiene y argumenta que

“ella estaba centrada en sacar el tren de allí”. Él pensó, en todo momento, que el tren era lo más seguro, que el fuego no iba a acabar con el convoy, que lo envolvería y pasaría, tal como ocurrió. Tampoco entiende por qué hubo gente que animó a otros viajeros a bajar del tren.

“Había personas mayores, niños, no todo el mundo tenía condiciones físicas para echar a correr”. Y se pregunta: “Qué iban a hacer, dejarlos atrás”.


Los minutos posteriores fueron los más trágicos, según relata el viajero. Con ayuda de una celadora de un hospital de Castellón y la pareja de esta ayudaron a los heridos a volver a subir al tren que ya había empezado su vuelta a la estación más próxima, Caudiel. “La maquinista puso en marcha el tren, cuando veía a uno de los heridos que se habían lanzado a correr por las vías, paraba, nosotros bajábamos, lo recogíamos y seguíamos la marcha”.
Lo que más afecta es lo que sucede más cerca. Para no perderte nada, suscríbete.
Suscríbete

Tomás Alhambra recuerda con horror el estado en el que se encontraban algunos de ellos, con una parte importante del cuerpo quemado, acompañados de niños, una familia entera, un hombre con muletas, una chica que se partió el tobillo en la huida…”. “Los veía, paraba, saltábamos, los recogíamos, le pegábamos un grito a la maquinista para que volviera a arrancar y seguíamos”, explica. La llegada a Caudiel no fue mejor. “No había nadie esperándonos”, afirma, así que fueron los mismos viajeros los que bajaron a los heridos y los equipajes. “Los primeros que llegaron fueron unos militares de la UME y después la Guardia Civil, a los que dijeron que tenían una evacuación pero no sabían nada de los heridos”, relata con dolor. Las asistencias sanitarias tardaron, según su testimonio, unos 40 minutos. Tomás Alhambra se dio cuenta en esos momentos de que había equipaje “descolgado”, que no pertenecía a ninguno de los viajeros, con lo que pensó que se habían dejado a alguien atrás.
“No sé si me voy a poder recuperar de esto solo”, lamenta tras recibir una única llamada de Renfe con el objetivo de devolverle el dinero del billete.​


----------



## lasnubes07 (19 Ago 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Vamos a ver te lo digo desde el respeto que pareces gilipollas:
> 
> Mujer= incompetente
> 
> Fin



Si una muner te crío a ti , que fue una incompetente ?


----------



## abe heinsenberg (19 Ago 2022)

Virginia es nuestra heroína.ya tenemos charocop del año


----------



## frangelico (19 Ago 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1161322



Pues un militar que fuera medianamente patriota se estrellaría matando a Sánchez para salvar al país. Pero ya no hay de eso, ahora se es militar como se es camarero.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Ago 2022)

charomaquinista superada incapaz de imponer su autoridad y dirigir la situación






vs
charopolicia empoderada creyendose la de Alien y sembrando el caos.










Fight!

Estan los pasajeros vivos de puro milagro.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (19 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El tren estuvo 26 minutos parado "esperando ordenes superiores" .
> 
> Luego las reacciones de los pasajeros igual no son las adecuadas pero hay que estar dentro de un tren rodeados de llamas para ver como reaccionaría cada uno.



Eso es. Los pasajeros no tienen culpa de nada. Somos animales y tenemos instinto de supervicencia. Si yo voy en el tren y me pasa eso, pongo mi culo a salvo lo primero. La maquinista tendría que saber hacer lo correcto en una situación así, pero no se le puede pedir sentido común a la gente en estado de pánico como ese. La señora policía, si no estaba de servicio, pues tendría que haberse relajado un poquito. A saber.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Ago 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Al final la charo que sale gritando en las grabaciones es la policía
> 
> Y encima, al accionar la apertura de emergencia, dejó el tren inutilizado 20 minutos, que es el tiempo que tarda en volver a armarse todo el sistema
> 
> ...



Mas que chicho, Berlanga. Esperpento paquilfeminista en estado puro.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

*A pesar de tener la UME imagenes de camaras termicas del fuego cerca de los railes del tren segun el Pais*
*Renfe y Adif defienden que nadie les avisó del incendio y que cumplieron el protocolo a rajatabla*








Dos horas de pánico en el tren que se vio envuelto en las llamas de Bejís


Renfe y Adif defienden que nadie les avisó del incendio y que cumplieron el protocolo a rajatabla




elpais.com










Los minutos posteriores fueron los más trágicos, según relata el viajero. Con ayuda de una celadora de un hospital de Castellón y la pareja de esta ayudaron a los heridos a volver a subir al tren que ya había empezado su vuelta a la estación más próxima, Caudiel. “La maquinista puso en marcha el tren, cuando veía a uno de los heridos que se habían lanzado a correr por las vías, paraba, nosotros bajábamos, lo recogíamos y seguíamos la marcha”.
Lo que más afecta es lo que sucede más cerca. Para no perderte nada, suscríbete.
Suscríbete

Tomás Alhambra recuerda con horror el estado en el que se encontraban algunos de ellos, con una parte importante del cuerpo quemado, acompañados de niños, una familia entera, un hombre con muletas, una chica que se partió el tobillo en la huida…”. 

“Los veía, paraba, saltábamos, los recogíamos, le pegábamos un grito a la maquinista para que volviera a arrancar y seguíamos”, explica. La llegada a Caudiel no fue mejor. “No había nadie esperándonos”, afirma, así que fueron los mismos viajeros los que bajaron a los heridos y los equipajes. 

“Los primeros que llegaron fueron unos militares de la UME y después la Guardia Civil, a los que dijeron que tenían una evacuación pero no sabían nada de los heridos”, relata con dolor

. Las asistencias sanitarias tardaron, según su testimonio, unos 40 minutos. Tomás Alhambra se dio cuenta en esos momentos de que había equipaje “descolgado”, que no pertenecía a ninguno de los viajeros, con lo que pensó que se habían dejado a alguien atrás.
*
“No sé si me voy a poder recuperar de esto solo”, lamenta tras recibir una única llamada de Renfe con el objetivo de devolverle el dinero del billete*.​


----------



## gonzalo11 (19 Ago 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Al final la charo que sale gritando en las grabaciones es la policía
> 
> Y encima, al accionar la apertura de emergencia, dejó el tren inutilizado 20 minutos, que es el tiempo que tarda en volver a armarse todo el sistema
> 
> ...



espero que acabe en la cárcel por poner en peligro a las personas que no pudieron huir del tren


----------



## melametes (19 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> charomaquinista incapaz de imponer su autoridad y dirigir la situacion vs charopolicia empoderada creyendose la de Alien y sembrando el caos.
> Fight!
> 
> Estan los pasajeros vivos de puro milagro.



Viendo las imagenes creo que la maquinista no se le puede poner el titulo de charo, parece que actuó correctamente. No os dejéis llevar por la misoginia.



BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Eso es. Los pasajeros no tienen culpa de nada. Somos animales y tenemos instinto de supervicencia. Si yo voy en el tren y me pasa eso, pongo mi culo a salvo lo primero. La maquinista tendría que saber hacer lo correcto en una situación así, pero no se le puede pedir sentido común a la gente en estado de pánico como ese. La señora policía, si no estaba de servicio, pues tendría que haberse relajado un poquito. A saber.



aquí el problema radica en que no había un auxiliar del maquinista, en este caso como dicen un interventor. Mientras la maquinista pone el tren en marcha el Auxiliar puede ayudarle en calmar a los pasajeros y a rearmar las llaves de detección del tren.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (19 Ago 2022)

Renfe regala con el billete parrilla y embutidos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

AL FINAL EL PROBLEMA PARECE MAS DE LAS " AUTORIDADES PUBLICAS"

ES DECIR POLITICOS Y FUNCIONARIOS.

TESTIMONIO DE UN JEFE DE ESTACION . CONTANDO LO OBVIO









La maquinista del tren actuó correctamente, casi 'heroicamente' -


Un empleado de Renfe, con cargo de Jefe de Estación en Aragón y que nos pide no revelar su nombre, ha hecho circular a través de whatasap




www.informavalencia.com





SI NO SE INFORMAN QUE HAY FUEGO. EL TREN SALE CON " VIA LIBRE" 

SI NADIE DEL GOBIERNO LES AVISA DE QUE HAY UN INCENDIO. NO TIENEN MANERA DE SABERLO HASTA VERSE DENTRO O CERCA.

Y AL LLEGAR ESE MOMENTO POR CULPA DE LAS AUTORIDADES PUBLICAS

no ha formulas magicas.

hacer lo que se hizo y yasta


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> Renfe regala con el billete parrilla y embutidos



“No sé si me voy a poder recuperar de esto solo”, lamenta


> _tras recibir una única llamada de Renfe ----
> con el objetivo de devolverle el dinero del billete._








tomallaaaaaaa ! excursion gratis por tol morro​


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (19 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El tren estuvo 26 minutos parado "esperando ordenes superiores" .
> 
> Luego las reacciones de los pasajeros igual no son las adecuadas pero hay que estar dentro de un tren rodeados de llamas para ver como reaccionaría cada uno.



No he conducido nunca un tren, pero me da la impresión de que no se le puede dar marcha atrás como un coche, sino que deben avisar para que le den permiso.



elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> AL FINAL EL PROBLEMA PARECE MAS DE LAS " AUTORIDADES PUBLICAS"
> 
> ES DECIR POLITICOS Y FUNCIONARIOS.
> 
> ...



Aquí hay otro tema: no hay un mando único de emergencias, porque todas las competencias autonómicas están repartidas quien sabe como y los incendios tienen la manía de no respetar los límites de las comunidades autónomas. Ahora que también hay comunidades autónomas asumiendo competencias de trenes, que pueden llegar de Cádiz a San Petersburgo, temo que la desorganización va a alcanzar límites épicos.


----------



## Orgelmeister (19 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Fallo de coordinación entre Emergencias, Renfe y Adif*
> 
> Tanto desde CCOO como desde el SEMAF han avalado la versión de Renfe y Adif al afirmar que los protocolos establecen que cuando hay una emergencia que pueda afectar a las vías de algún servicio es el organismo responsable de la gestión del incidente el que debe avisar a Renfe y a Adif para que se interrumpan las circulaciones, algo que en este caso sucedió unos 20 minutos después de adentrarse el tren en el foco del incendio. *Según esta versión, era el puesto de mando avanzado vinculado a la Agencia Valenciana de Emergencias dependiente de la Conselleria de Justicia el que debía haber lanzado el aviso*.
> 
> ...



No me extraña nada. Las emergencias están definidas por corbaticas, gente puesta a dedo y políticos.

Desde mi particular y limitada experiencia, los simulacros siempre son un desastre y casi nunca cambia nada entre uno y el siguiente.

En cuanto involucras más de tres organismos (o sea, siempre, Gob, CCAA, DelGob, ProtCiv... etc etc) el caos (o una dósis de caos) está garantizado. A eso le sumas que la realidad supera a la ficción casi siempre y ya tienes el desastre garantizado cual desastre socialista.

No pasan más cosas porque no pasan.


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Ago 2022)

¿Mujer huyendo del peligro? NO PUEDE SER CIERTO


----------



## Gotthard (19 Ago 2022)

melametes dijo:


> Viendo las imagenes creo que la maquinista no se le puede poner el titulo de charo, parece que actuó correctamente. No os dejéis llevar por la misoginia.



Falló en lo mas importante, que es controlar la situación. La ley ferroviaria la pone al mando de la emergencia y tiene que hacerse valer, si no, no sirve. Ojo, que a un tio tambien le puede suceder, no todo el mundo vale para arrostrar una emergencia con la frialdad exigida.

Las emocioncitas y las emergencias no son compatibles. Te deben adiestrar para que llegada la situacion actues como un puto robot aplicando acciones de un protocolo, que seguro que RENFE lo tiene, para caso de una situación como esa o análoga. El entrenamiento hace que en la emergencia actues semirobotizado y cuando todo termina y baja la adrenalina de golpe te puedes hasta caer de culo o desvanecerte por un rato, pero eso con una botella de agua y un sitio donde echarte se arregla.


----------



## frangelico (19 Ago 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> No me extraña nada. Las emergencias están definidas por corbaticas, gente puesta a dedo y políticos.
> 
> Desde mi particular y limitada experiencia, los simulacros siempre son un desastre y casi nunca cambia nada entre uno y el siguiente.
> 
> ...



Hay que ver también la calidad del personal








La concejal socialista Pilar Bernabé, nueva delegada del Gobierno en la Comunidad Valenciana


Gloria Calero ocupará el escaño del Senado que dejó vacante Josefina Bueno




elpais.com





De esta charo enmurada casi desde la infancia no dice la noticia nada sobre estudios o vida laboral porque lo mismo no tiene. Estaría en la playa con sus mascotas. Y la subdelegada en Castellón es igual o peor, estudio, la enchufados eb algo autonómico y a chupar.






Soledad Ten Bachero, subdelegada del Gobierno en Castellón







www.mptfp.gob.es




.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Ago 2022)

Sigo esperando a que saquen por la tele lo del mítico grito de "¡¡¡Quien pueda correr, que corra!!!" que soltó la poli antes de huir.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Ago 2022)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> No he conducido nunca un tren, pero me da la impresión de que no se le puede dar marcha atrás como un coche, sino que deben avisar para que le den permiso.



En esa situacion, el reglamento indica que decide el jefe de tren y debe maniobrar para salir del peligro inminente, incluso uno o dos km, colocando el convoy en un punto con visibilidad.


----------



## Orgelmeister (19 Ago 2022)

_Tomás Alhambra recuerda con horror el estado en el que se encontraban algunos de ellos, con una parte importante del cuerpo quemado, acompañados de niños, una familia entera, un hombre con muletas, una chica que se partió el tobillo en la huida…”. “Los veía, paraba, saltábamos, los recogíamos, le pegábamos un grito a la maquinista para que volviera a arrancar y seguíamos”, explica. La llegada a Caudiel no fue mejor. “No había nadie esperándonos_​
La policewoman esa se ha cubierto de gloria.


----------



## El centinela (19 Ago 2022)

Leyendo el hilo parece que la culpa de todo es del estado de las autonosuyas patrio y la descentralizacion de todo en millones de chiringuitos

El chiringuito valenciano que tenia que avisar al siguiente chiringuito no sabia que tenia que hacerlo y al final descoordinacion absoluta entre chiringuitos y al ciudadano que le pilla en medio que se joda y si se muere es culpa suya

Mientras los funcivagos y enchufados en todos estos chiringuitos locales y autonomicos cobrando su morterada calentita a final de mes sin mover un dedo


----------



## melametes (19 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Falló en lo mas importante, que es controlar la situación. La ley ferroviaria la pone al mando de la emergencia y tiene que hacerse valer, si no, no sirve. Ojo, que a un tio tambien le puede suceder, no todo el mundo vale para arrostrar una emergencia con la frialdad exigida.
> 
> Las emocioncitas y las emergencias no son compatibles. Te deben adiestrar para que llegada la situacion actues como un puto robot aplicando acciones de un protocolo, que seguro que RENFE lo tiene, para caso de una situación como esa o análoga. El entrenamiento hace que en la emergencia actues semirobotizado y cuando todo termina y baja la adrenalina de golpe te puedes hasta caer de culo o desvanecerte por un rato, pero eso con una botella de agua y un sitio donde echarte se arregla.



¿has visto la imagen de la maquinista hablando? Se la ve bastante en su sitio para la situación que está manejando. Está claro que se tuvo que poner nerviosa cuando le tocó rearmar la palanca de emergencia por culpa de algun energúmen. Si soy yo me estaría cagando en todos los muertos además de tener unos nervios bastante elevados.

Aqui la cuestión están: ¿por que salió de la estación de Caudiel? Estoy seguro que en las grabaciones del Puesto de Mando se oye preguntar a la maquinista si es seguro continuar la marcha. Si Adif no tiene notificación el responsable de circulación le dió vía libre.
y en este punto es cuando nadie se va a mojar y todos le echarán la pelota al tejado del vecino


----------



## Orgelmeister (19 Ago 2022)

melametes dijo:


> He visto las imágenes del telediario y creo que aquí hay muchos que le van a tener que pedir disculpas a la maquinista.
> Sigue el protocolo establecido, efectúa una detección inmediata ante el peligro del fuego. Se ve que con el cambio repentino del aire el fuego se enfurece y le empieza a cerrar el paso. La maquinista se pone en contacto con circulación para pedir permiso para efectuar una maniobra de retroceso y seguramente en ese momento se encuentra que no puede realizarlo ya que alguien ha tirado de la palanca de emergencia que inmoviliza el tren.
> A mi me huele que hay una charopolicia la que se ha encumbrado



Esta hipótesis coge fuerza.

Porque en puestos que entrañan riesgos propios y de terceros (como el de maquinista) existen unos procedimientos pautados y muy claros. Pero si la charocop (o cualquier otro pasajera/o) desata el modo headless-chicken, pues no hay manera.

La falta de un revisor, azafato o similar también cuenta, alguien que muestre autoridad, tranquilice y haga pensar a los pasajeros que hay un plan, liberando a la maquinista para que se centre en lo suyo.

Y como bien dicen, la partición de la administración en multiples chiringuitos llenos de inútiles sin vida laboral, tampoco ayuda.


----------



## Klapaucius (19 Ago 2022)

Las mujeres cortocircuitan en situaciones de riesgo.


----------



## frangelico (19 Ago 2022)

A la charicía nadie le va a abrir ni un triste expediente.


----------



## César Borgia (19 Ago 2022)

Más imágenes y diálogo charil dentro del tren cuando está parado 26 minutos en medio de las llamas , la conversación.

Pajajero a maquinista :

-¿no puedes volver para atrás?
- No , no puedo Me tienen que dar permiso.
- Claroooo, por si viene otro tren, pero si están las llamas aquí!!!!
. Es que no hay cobertura
. Si no hay cobertura como vas a llamar? si es que están las llamas ahi delante
. Vamos a Morir...!!!


----------



## melametes (19 Ago 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Esta hipótesis coge fuerza.
> 
> Porque en puestos que entrañan riesgos propios y de terceros (como el de maquinista) existen unos procedimientos pautados y muy claros.



Al principio pensaba que era culpa de la maquinista cuando vi a los del sindicato ferroviario saltar rápidamente a la palestra y rápidamente acuden a defender al suyo aunque haya matado a una cuadrilla de niños minusválidos.
Pero viendo el vídeo del pasajero que le hace a la maquinista y que la mayoria de los heridos fueron los que dijeron”maricon el último “ tengo claro que la maquinista no es responsable desde luego. Aquí el que cometió el error garrafal fue el que abrió la puerta y permitió el acceso del aire del exterior.


----------



## melametes (19 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Más imágenes y diálogo charil dentro del tren cuando está parado 26 minutos en medio de las llamas , la conversación.
> 
> Pajajero a maquinista :
> 
> ...



La que dice que no hay cobertura es una pasajera que en su móvil contratado con más móvil se encuentra aislada. En esa línea seguramenete tengan el sistema de comunicacion tren Tierra para que el maquinista se pueda comunicar con circulación.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## Visilleras (19 Ago 2022)

Ha salido en las noticias de Antena3
"La maquinista no abrió la puerta, fue otra persona"

Han recalcado 4 o 5 veces lo de "persona" pero ya sabemos que fue la que se marchó del tren con el grupito, y luego la maquinista tuvo que ir recogiendo pasajeros.

Si la campeona "heroica" no hubiese abierto la puerra por su papo moreno, la maquinista podría haber dado marcha atrás... pero es que la "heroicidad" de la otra hizo que se bloqueasen los frenos y la maquinista tuviese que arreglarlos a mano.


----------



## dinodini (19 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Creo que no has leído bien. La conductora lo hizo bien, el problema fue una "anónima" loca del coño.



¿Por que hacer referencia al género de la persona que se equivoca, la policía, peo no sobre la que lo hace bien, la maquinista? ¿Simple olvido?


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (19 Ago 2022)

"Cosas de charos"

En los 90 se habría hecho una serie con esa temática.


----------



## Orgelmeister (19 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> M. Es que no hay cobertura



Esto me lo tienen que explicar...

¿La comunicación de un tren depende sólamente de la infraestructura telefónica de empresas privadas como movistar, vodafone.....?

No puede ser verdad. ¿No llevan una triste emisora a bordo? ¿En un tendido ferroviario no existe un "hilo" de comunicación? ¿Algo tipo PLC?


----------



## rmacnamara (19 Ago 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> A toro pasado es facil saber lo que habría sido mejor. Los principales culpables son los que permitieron que ese tren saliera. La maquinista hizo lo correcto en esa situación, y la policía la cagó bien cagada, pero no tengo ninguna duda de que ella creyó que lo mejor era salir del tren. Y obviamente los pasajeros que salieron tambien creyeron que lo mejor era salir.



Estuvo media hora con el tren parado en un insendio. Deja de defender lo indefendible. La gente entra en pánico cuando ve que el insendio los rodea, empienza a entrar el humo y nadie hace nada.

Se supone que tenemos humanos para gestionar estos casos. Una máquina hubiera tenido el mismo problema pero por eso tenemos conductores y pilotos para las situaciones que no se pueden cuantificar.


----------



## chortinator (19 Ago 2022)

roquerol dijo:


> Si estuvieran en puestos administrativos y tomando cafés cada 20 minutos no pasarían estas cosas.



Mejor fregando en la cocina y viendo la telenovela o el salvame


----------



## Gotthard (19 Ago 2022)

melametes dijo:


> ¿has visto la imagen de la maquinista hablando? Se la ve bastante en su sitio para la situación que está manejando. Está claro que se tuvo que poner nerviosa cuando le tocó rearmar la palanca de emergencia por culpa de algun energúmen. Si soy yo me estaría cagando en todos los muertos además de tener unos nervios bastante elevados.
> 
> Aqui la cuestión están: ¿por que salió de la estación de Caudiel? Estoy seguro que en las grabaciones del Puesto de Mando se oye preguntar a la maquinista si es seguro continuar la marcha. Si Adif no tiene notificación el responsable de circulación le dió vía libre.
> y en este punto es cuando nadie se va a mojar y todos le echarán la pelota al tejado del vecino



Y yo insisto en que no.

Falló en el primer paso de una intervención en emergencia que es asegurar y proteger. Normalmente con un uniforme, aunque sea de cartero la gente obedece al instante aunque este atacada de los nervios. Su capacitación falló, sea por lo que sea.

Su responsabilidad en el desastre la veo limitada a eso y su posicion penal mejora cuando el registro del tren indica que su intervencion, aun en medio del descontrol y en lo que respecta a las acciones para mover el tren, fueron adecuadas, pero no tiene aptitud necesaria.

Los sindicatos y RENFE estan haciendo muy buen trabajo al alimon para quitarle responsabilidad a la jefa de tren, les van millones en indemnizaciones en ello.

EDIT:







Nada de eso, eso es en situaciones de incidencia leve en la via que puedes esperar pides permiso, no en peligro inminente.

Pero lo fundamental es que JAMAS puedes expresarte delante de los pasajeros con esa actitud temorosa diciendo que no depende el asunto de ti, inmediatamente la gente que lo oye te borra como referencia y viene el panico (vamos a morir).

Siendo la maxima autoridad en una emergencia no hay "es que" que valgan, se actua con cojones.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Esta hipótesis coge fuerza.
> 
> Porque en puestos que entrañan riesgos propios y de terceros (como el de maquinista) existen unos procedimientos pautados y muy claros. Pero si la charocop (o cualquier otro pasajera/o) desata el modo headless-chicken, pues no hay manera.
> 
> ...



Charocop, mitad persona, mitad charo, toda pelofrito.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (19 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Más imágenes y diálogo charil dentro del tren cuando está parado 26 minutos en medio de las llamas , la conversación.
> 
> Pajajero a maquinista :
> 
> ...



El tono de voz de la maquinista es tranquilo, en cambio la policía está nerviosa. Ahora, estoy de acuerdo con @Gotthard en que debió tener cuajo para imponerse, y si no se puede imponer a una enteradilla que viene a tocarle las narices, no puede estar al mando de un vehículo con cientos de personas dentro. Es más, esto refuerza mi afirmación de que los trenes deben llevar personal de apoyo: ¿y si se da un motín entre los pasajeros y amenazan a la maquinista para que tire adelante? ¿o entra uno con una navaja y le obliga a que dé marcha atrás antes de que reciba la orden, o si le da un golpe de calor, o se pone enferma?

El resto que comenta lo de la cobertura en el vídeo, son los cuñados del tren, poruqe los trenes llevan un sistema de comunicación de radiotelefonía analógico con el puesto de mando (lo acabo de leer).
*Tren-tierra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*


----------



## melametes (19 Ago 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Esto me lo tienen que explicar...
> 
> ¿La comunicación de un tren depende sólamente de la infraestructura telefónica de empresas privadas como movistar, vodafone.....?
> 
> No puede ser verdad. ¿No llevan una triste emisora a bordo? ¿En un tendido ferroviario no existe un "hilo" de comunicación? ¿Algo tipo PLC?



El tren-tierra en líneas de convencional. La maquinista en ningún momento se quedó sin comunicación con el puesto de mando.



Gotthard dijo:


> Y yo insisto en que no.
> 
> Falló en el primer paso de una intervención en emergencia que es asegurar y proteger. Normalmente con un uniforme, aunque sea de cartero la gente obedece al instante aunque este atacada de los nervios. Su capacitación falló, sea por lo que sea.
> 
> ...



Vale, pero añádele el factor súpercharopoli. Yo sé más que tú y esto hay que evacuarlo. Te forman un motín y ni puto caso a tu autoridad.
La maquinista se ciñó al protocolo de emergencia y fijate que consiguió volver a la estación de Caudiel.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Esto me lo tienen que explicar...
> 
> ¿La comunicación de un tren depende sólamente de la infraestructura telefónica de empresas privadas como movistar, vodafone.....?
> 
> No puede ser verdad. ¿No llevan una triste emisora a bordo? ¿En un tendido ferroviario no existe un "hilo" de comunicación? ¿Algo tipo PLC?



Renfe tiró y plantó y pagó fibra óptica por todas las vías, luego la arendaron por cuatro perras.


----------



## melametes (19 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Renfe tiró y plantó y pagó fibra óptica por todas las vías, luego la arendaron por cuatro perras.



Más quisieran los de convencional tener fibra, eso es en alta velocidad. En convencional siguen con el par de cobre. En algún sitio han renovado y puesto fibra, pero poco


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Ago 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> "Cosas de charos"
> 
> En los 90 se habría hecho una serie con esa temática.



En Antena 3 eran especialistas en las series de "cosas":

- Cosas de Casa
- Cosas de hermanas
- Cosas de familia
- Sabrina, cosas de brujas


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

melametes dijo:


> Más quisieran los de convencional tener fibra, eso es en alta velocidad. En convencional siguen con el par de cobre. En algún sitio han renovado y puesto fibra, pero poco



Serán los trenes, porque tiraron fibra por vias donde el último tren que pasó iba tirado por diplodocus. Los talgos se llamaban Talgo todavía cuando le digo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (19 Ago 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Esta hipótesis coge fuerza.
> 
> Porque en puestos que entrañan riesgos propios y de terceros (como el de maquinista) existen unos procedimientos pautados y muy claros. Pero si la charocop (o cualquier otro pasajera/o) desata el modo headless-chicken, pues no hay manera.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Lo que frenó el tren estaba dentro de los vagones, no en la Maquinista, que puede cambiar la dirección en el que circula el tren.


----------



## tixel (19 Ago 2022)

Si es que en la policía acaba todo lo mejor de este bendito país. Que poco me sorprende la noticia.


----------



## rmacnamara (19 Ago 2022)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> No he conducido nunca un tren, pero me da la impresión de que no se le puede dar marcha atrás como un coche, sino que deben avisar para que le den permiso.
> 
> 
> Aquí hay otro tema: no hay un mando único de emergencias, porque todas las competencias autonómicas están repartidas quien sabe como y los incendios tienen la manía de no respetar los límites de las comunidades autónomas. Ahora que también hay comunidades autónomas asumiendo competencias de trenes, que pueden llegar de Cádiz a San Petersburgo, temo que la desorganización va a alcanzar límites épicos.



Molestarse en leer el hilo puede ser útil para que no nos demos cuenta que eres una paracaidista que viene para decir su libro sin agregar nada.


----------



## melametes (19 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Serán los trenes, porque tiraron fibra por vias donde el último tren que pasó iba tirado por diplodocus.



En alta velocidad hay fibra la que quieras, en convencional es más raro. La mayoría de instalaciones que conozco van con par de cobre. esta claro que lo modernizan, pero muuuuuuy despacio


----------



## rmacnamara (19 Ago 2022)

melametes dijo:


> ¿has visto la imagen de la maquinista hablando? Se la ve bastante en su sitio para la situación que está manejando. Está claro que se tuvo que poner nerviosa cuando le tocó rearmar la palanca de emergencia por culpa de algun energúmen. Si soy yo me estaría cagando en todos los muertos además de tener unos nervios bastante elevados.
> 
> Aqui la cuestión están: ¿por que salió de la estación de Caudiel? Estoy seguro que en las grabaciones del Puesto de Mando se oye preguntar a la maquinista si es seguro continuar la marcha. Si Adif no tiene notificación el responsable de circulación le dió vía libre.
> y en este punto es cuando nadie se va a mojar y todos le echarán la pelota al tejado del vecino



Molestarse en leer el hilo puede ser útil para que no nos demos cuenta que eres una paracaidista que viene para decir su libro sin agregar nada.


----------



## UpSpain (19 Ago 2022)

La tormenta perfecta: la Charo maquinista, la Charo poli, la Charo socorrista


----------



## djvan (19 Ago 2022)

Alguno de aquí sabe los sistemas de control de tren y líneas ferreas vigentes en esa línea??

Lo digo porque igual el 99% de los comentarios quedan en ridiculo


----------



## frangelico (19 Ago 2022)

Y advertidos estaban porque había pasado más veces.









El PP recuerda que el tren del Alto Palancia ya sufrió incendios en abril, mayo y junio por falta de limpieza en las vías


El portavoz adjunto del Grupo Popular en Les Corts, Miguel Barrachina, ha recordado hoy que la línea de tren C5, afectada por el incendio de Bejís, ya sufrió incendios en los meses de abril, mayo y junio a su paso por Segorbe, Nava...




www.elperiodic.com


----------



## rmacnamara (19 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Más imágenes y diálogo charil dentro del tren cuando está parado 26 minutos en medio de las llamas , la conversación.
> 
> Pajajero a maquinista :
> 
> ...



De Lo Pis tenemos que asumir que está recortando para proteger la charocracia. Para eso tienen un editor de género que se encarga de ocultar toda la mierda charil.


----------



## Plandemista (19 Ago 2022)

Las vías se habrán fundido por esa zona, ¿no?


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (19 Ago 2022)

rmacnamara dijo:


> Molestarse en leer el hilo puede ser útil para que no nos demos cuenta que eres una paracaidista que viene para decir su libro sin agregar nada.



Al ignore junto con el resto de trolls de granja rusa Путін - хуйло


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

melametes dijo:


> En alta velocidad hay fibra la que quieras, en convencional es más raro. La mayoría de instalaciones que conozco van con par de cobre. esta claro que lo modernizan, pero muuuuuuy despacio



Lo que me comentaba un conocido teleco que curraba arreglando los rotos de la fibra es que tenía que ir a casetas en pleno fin del mundo con vías más oxidadas que el casco del titanic. No había más alta velocidad que el AVE de Sevilla en aquella época, el de Parchelona estaba todavía retrazando las vías que se hundían. Creo que las que van de Ferrol a Tui no son de alta velocidad, pero ahí hay fibra plantada por Renfe a menos que se la haya llevado la familia del etniano ese de los seiscientos metos.


----------



## fue_fue (19 Ago 2022)

QUE pasó exactamente que no me suena esto?


bebe dijo:


> Cuentan en la Cuatro que la culpa del bloqueo del tren es de una mujer que encabezó una rebelión. No dicen cual pero suena a la poli valiente, que abrió las puertas para huir.
> La conductora tuvo que reiniciar todo mano y parar 7 veces a recoger a tanto inútil.
> 
> *ACABAN DE CONFIRMAR QUE FUE LA POLICÍA NACIONAL.*
> Sale contando a la prensa que ayudó a la sobrepasada maquinista a poner orden y resulta que fue ella, la muy HDLGP, la que detuvo el tren histérica y gritó corred si podéis.


----------



## melametes (19 Ago 2022)

djvan dijo:


> Alguno de aquí sabe los sistemas de control de tren y líneas ferreas vigentes en esa línea??
> 
> Lo digo porque igual el 99% de los comentarios quedan en ridiculo



Via sin electrificar, seguramente con ASFA analógico y BLA. 


Mabuse dijo:


> Lo que me comentaba un conocido teleco que curraba arreglando los rotos de la fibra es que tenía que ir a casetas en pleno fin del mundo con vías más oxidadas que el casco del titanic. No había más alta velocidad que el AVE de Sevilla en aquella época, el de Parchelona estaba todavía retrazando las vías que se hundían. Creo que las que van de Ferrol a Tui no son de alta velocidad, pero ahí hay fibra plantada por Renfe a menos que se la haya llevado la familia del etniano ese de los seiscientos metos.



Las casetas del Madrid Sevilla están perdidas de la mano de Dios, pero muchos equipos se comunican con par de cobre. Ahora se va a renovar.
Adif donde pone fibra pone para aburrirse, eso si.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

*¿Donde piensas que puede ser el PROXIMO ATENTADO TERRORISTA de la casta politica NWO usando Trenes o Incendios o transporte publico y Ambiente ?
*

*A pesar de tener la UME imagenes de camaras termicas del fuego cerca de los railes del tren segun el Pais*
*Renfe y Adif defienden que nadie les avisó del incendio y que cumplieron el protocolo a rajatabla*








Dos horas de pánico en el tren que se vio envuelto en las llamas de Bejís


Renfe y Adif defienden que nadie les avisó del incendio y que cumplieron el protocolo a rajatabla




elpais.com


















Sobre las 17:54, la maquinista detuvo el convoy al observar* «una intensa lluvia de cenizas y humo» *y se puso en contacto con el puesto de mando para preguntar si existía algún incendio en las proximidades.

*El puesto de mando le informó que desconocía esa información 
«tanto en ese momento como en el momento de la salida del tren desde Valencia».


El protocolo establece que la autoridad, operador o gestor de la infraestructura que detecta primero un incidente en la vía debe comunicarlo al resto para la toma de medidas de acuerdo con las circunstancias, y según Renfe 
son los cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad quienes deben pedir la suspensión de la circulación porque «son los que tienen conocimiento de incidentes en el entorno que afectan a la vía».*







Rumor: - ¿Donde piensas que puede ser el PROXIMO ATENTADO TERRORISTA de la casta politica NWO usando Trenes o Incendios o transporte publico y Ambiente ?


¿Donde piensas que puede ser el PROXIMO ATENTADO TERRORISTA de la casta politica NWO usando Trenes o Incendios o transporte publico y Ambiente ? A pesar de tener la UME imagenes de camaras termicas del fuego cerca de los railes del tren segun el Pais Renfe y Adif defienden que nadie les...




www.burbuja.info





Durante la conversación con su superior, la maquinista observa que hay llamas en las proximidades y *comunica que va a cambiar de cabina y retroceder*, una decisión que es autorizada por el puesto de mando, que le indica que circule hasta Caudiel, donde estarán movilizadas las fuerzas de seguridad y servicios sanitarios.


En el proceso de cambio de cabina, se producen en el interior del tren *situaciones de tensión y alarma entre los 49 pasajeros que viajan en el convoy* debido a que varios de ellos quieren abandonar el tren y lo hacen a pesar de las advertencias de la maquinista de que no es seguro.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

LA POLICIA DE FOOL 
MIENTEN COMO UNA BELLACA









La maquinista del tren actuó correctamente, casi 'heroicamente' -


Un empleado de Renfe, con cargo de Jefe de Estación en Aragón y que nos pide no revelar su nombre, ha hecho circular a través de whatasap




www.informavalencia.com





POSIBLEMENTE SEA UNA ACTORA DE CRISIS CON ALGUNA RELACION MENOR CON LA POLICIA
SI FUERE POLICIA DE VERDAD. PODRIAMOS ESTAR HABLANDO DE UNA PSYOP EN TODA REGLA 










La charopoli del "tren del infierno" es la demostración de que las mujeres policias son un serio problema de seguridad ciudadana


Parece sorprendente que nadie haya dicho lo que realmente pasa con este caso. Y es que una mujer que no estaba preparada para ser policia, vaya con placa creyendose una diosa sabelotodo y asumiendo unas competencias que no tiene. Porque "trabaja con estres" , (Seguramente el que trabaje con mas...




www.burbuja.info










Sociedad: - ¿Por que pensais que el gobierno Socialista PEDO MARICON SATANICO de PUIG y la ADMON PUBLICA + ADIF RENFE han metido un tren EN UN INCENDIO provoc


Renfe regala con el billete parrilla y embutidos “No sé si me voy a poder recuperar de esto solo”, lamenta tras recibir una única llamada de Renfe ---- con el objetivo de devolverle el dinero del billete. tomallaaaaaaa ! excursion gratis por tol morro




www.burbuja.info















*¿Por que pensais que el gobierno Socialista PEDO MARICON SATANICO 
de PUIG y la ADMON PUBLICA + ADIF RENFE han metido un tren EN UN INCENDIO provocado?*​


----------



## Gotthard (19 Ago 2022)

melametes dijo:


> El tren-tierra en líneas de convencional. La maquinista en ningún momento se quedó sin comunicación con el puesto de mando.
> 
> 
> Vale, pero añádele el factor súpercharopoli. Yo sé más que tú y esto hay que evacuarlo. Te forman un motín y ni puto caso a tu autoridad.
> La maquinista se ciñó al protocolo de emergencia y fijate que consiguió volver a la estación de Caudiel.



Si estas capacitado para intervenir emergencias y te surje una enterailla como la supercharopoli o la subordinas o tienes un problemón. Pero si ella ya te ha olido el miedo y ve que estas indecisa te va a pasar por encima de inmediato como un tanque, como sucedió. En una emergencia un policia o militar es una enorme ayuda, son gente que saben ponerse en situación prácticamente por reflejo, detectan el liderazgo si lo hay y se ponen a disposicion, pero me parece que la charopolicia estaba jijijajeando en la cafeteria el dia que dieron las asignaturas de intervencion en emergencias y control de masas, porque hizo TODO lo contrario de lo que se supone que debia hacer con su formación.

Y la maquinista volvio a la estacion, si, pero con 20 heridos, 3 graves, por culpa de una situacion que tenia que haberse evitado desde el primer momento y que ella no estuvo a la altura requerida. Hizo lo que pudo si, y fue una idea providencial ir parando a recoger gente aunque se ralentizase el desplazamiento, aunque parece que fue mas bien un pasajero el que lideró el asunto.

A mi ella me da pena porque se comio un marrón que jamas se habria imaginado que se iba a comer, pero es que si eres jefe de un vehiculo de pasajeros te tienes que imaginar cualquier situacion y estar mentalizado de que un dia te toca la china. Los conductores de los cercanias del 11M tuvieron una actuación impecable, y sin saber si habia mas explosivos hicieron la mejor evacuacion posible en un escenario dantesco con trozos de cuerpo humano y sangre por todos sitios.


----------



## DOM + (19 Ago 2022)

Me huele raro que una mujer pueda ser culpada de algo. Ya sea la charocop o la charomaquinista.

Ya encontraran algun machirulo al que echarle la culpa.

Y sino a Franco


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

melametes dijo:


> Via sin electrificar, seguramente con ASFA analógico y BLA.
> 
> Las casetas del Madrid Sevilla están perdidas de la mano de Dios, pero muchos equipos se comunican con par de cobre. Ahora se va a renovar.
> Adif donde pone fibra pone para aburrirse, eso si.



La fibra está bien, pero supongo que el par de cobre aguantará mejor la temperatura, deberían usarse los dos.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (19 Ago 2022)

Y como se explica los 26 minutos con el tren parado, rodeado de llamas?


----------



## frangelico (19 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Y como se explica los 26 minutos con el tren parado, rodeado de llamas?



Nos consta eso? Hace falta una cronología detallada porque tampoco cuadra mucho lo que cuenta la charicía corredora.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si estas capacitado para intervenir emergencias y te surje una enterailla como la supercharopoli o la subordinas o tienes un problemón. Pero si ella ya te ha olido el miedo y ve que estas indecisa te va a pasar por encima de inmediato como un tanque, como sucedió. En una emergencia un policia o militar es una enorme ayuda, son gente que saben ponerse en situación prácticamente por reflejo, detectan el liderazgo si lo hay y se ponen a disposicion, pero me parece que la charopolicia estaba jijijajeando en la cafeteria el dia que dieron las asignaturas de intervencion en emergencias y control de masas, porque hizo TODO lo contrario de lo que se supone que debia hacer con su formación.
> 
> Y la maquinista volvio a la estacion, si, pero con 20 heridos, 3 graves, por culpa de una situacion que tenia que haberse evitado desde el primer momento y que ella no estuvo a la altura requerida. Hizo lo que pudo si, y fue una idea providencial ir parando a recoger gente aunque se ralentizase el desplazamiento, aunque parece que fue mas bien un pasajero el que lideró el asunto.
> 
> A mi ella me da pena porque se comio un marrón que jamas se habria imaginado que se iba a comer, pero es que si eres jefe de un vehiculo de pasajeros te tienes que imaginar cualquier situacion y estar mentalizado de que un dia te toca la china. Los conductores de los cercanias del 11M tuvieron una actuación impecable, y sin saber si habia mas explosivos hicieron la mejor evacuacion posible en un escenario dantesco con trozos de cuerpo humano y sangre por todos sitios.



La charocop es de un tipo de personas incapaz de razonar, esos que se ponen una gorra y se creen el general De La Rovere usando el mando únicamente par satisfacer sus impulsos. Sólo responden al amo o a las amenazas, la maquinista tendría que haber recurrido al reglamento y ponerle una copia para que viera qué es lo que se estaba jugando. Pero eso llevaría igual tiempo y quien sabe si violencia.
Me he encontrado con alguna gente así y es difícil razonar con ellos como personas civilizadas, ahí tiene razón que un hombre tendría más posibilidades de imponerse, pero no cualquiera.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Y como se explica los 26 minutos con el tren parado, rodeado de llamas?



El freno de emergencia hace saltar una serie de válvulas que tienen que recebarse, o algo así.


----------



## Cimbrel (19 Ago 2022)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> El resto que comenta lo de la cobertura en el vídeo, son los cuñados del tren, poruqe los trenes llevan un sistema de comunicación de radiotelefonía analógico con el puesto de mando (lo acabo de leer).
> *Tren-tierra - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre*



Hamijo, el Tren-Tierra funciona mediante bases emisoras/receptoras, por radiofrecuencia, y si, se pierde cobertura en las zonas de sombra. Sobre el papel no, pero muchos trenes estan desaparecidos durante kilometros y kilometros.


Mas detalles:


Caudiel/Barracas, dist 23,6 kms.
BLAU con CTC, un solo cantón entre estaciones, el cual está protegido de manera automática por señales y dispositivos contadores de ejes de los trenes. Sin electrificar. V max:105kph
ATP: ASFA Digital
Radiotelefonia: Tren-Tierra
Declividad media: 23 milesimas/metro Rampa sentido Teruel.
Todas las estaciones telemandadas por el CTC de Valencia.
Material: Automotor diesel serie 599, potencia 1,5MW (4 motores). Peso 160TN



Ya con esta info podemos valorar que:
1-El retroceso se pudo hacer SIN PELIGRO (canton unico de 23kms).
2-La rampa de 23 milesimas hacia que, una vez parado fuese casi imposible reanudar la marcha (y traspasar el fuego como el ave Fenix) con un automotor 599, los cuales son bastante malos, suelen tener un motor jodido de serie, lo normal es ''ir con 3''. No la sube ni a 8kph desde parado.
3-La maquinista no recibe advertencia del PM (aparentemente) y cuando se detiene para cambiar de cabina (zona de sombra, no tiene comunicacion con PM) le tiran de un aparato de alarma y ya si que si, we are fucked.
4- El retroceso lo iba a realizar, pero desde la cabina de cola, cosa que si bien es discutible no lo veo una mala actuacion.
5- En medio del proceso del cambio de cabina, que haciendolo a toda hostia pueden ser 8 minutos te toca lidiar con: Langostos ociosos, Charocop on fire en plan ''este es mi momento'' y gente normal que sigue al rebaño.
6- Tras hacer el cambio de cabina ves que te han abierto la puerta del ultimo coche, tienes que ir a rearmar el macho, y al volver (rearmar, hacer freno, emprender la marcha) tienes a una ralea de langostos y funcivagos caminando por las vias sin saber si te los vas a tragar en la primera curva.


Como lo ves?


----------



## melametes (19 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si estas capacitado para intervenir emergencias y te surje una enterailla como la supercharopoli o la subordinas o tienes un problemón. Pero si ella ya te ha olido el miedo y ve que estas indecisa te va a pasar por encima de inmediato como un tanque, como sucedió. En una emergencia un policia o militar es una enorme ayuda, son gente que saben ponerse en situación prácticamente por reflejo, detectan el liderazgo si lo hay y se ponen a disposicion, pero me parece que la charopolicia estaba jijijajeando en la cafeteria el dia que dieron las asignaturas de intervencion en emergencias y control de masas, porque hizo TODO lo contrario de lo que se supone que debia hacer con su formación.
> 
> Y la maquinista volvio a la estacion, si, pero con 20 heridos, 3 graves, por culpa de una situacion que tenia que haberse evitado desde el primer momento y que ella no estuvo a la altura requerida. Hizo lo que pudo si, y fue una idea providencial ir parando a recoger gente aunque se ralentizase el desplazamiento, aunque parece que fue mas bien un pasajero el que lideró el asunto.
> 
> A mi ella me da pena porque se comio un marrón que jamas se habria imaginado que se iba a comer, pero es que si eres jefe de un vehiculo de pasajeros te tienes que imaginar cualquier situacion y estar mentalizado de que un dia te toca la china. Los conductores de los cercanias del 11M tuvieron una actuación impecable, y sin saber si habia mas explosivos hicieron la mejor evacuacion posible en un escenario dantesco con trozos de cuerpo humano y sangre por todos sitios.



Yo creo que aquí no importa el sexo, sino la capacidad mental de la persona. Cada uno responde de forma distinta a una situación de estrés. 
y aquí la maquinista hizo su trabajo, posiblemente lo pudo haber hecho mejor.



Mabuse dijo:


> La fibra está bien, pero supongo que el par de cobre aguantará mejor la temperatura, deberían usarse los dos.



Eso depende más de la cubierta del cable, diselo A los gitanos cuando roban y la cubierta es ignífuga.


aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Y como se explica los 26 minutos con el tren parado, rodeado de llamas?



Adif tiene la clave porque tiene la llamada con la maquinista.
una idea: se para la maquinista y habla con el jefe de circulación: 2 minutos.
corre al Otro extremo del tren y pone en funcionamiento el equipo: ponle 3 minutos.
pide autorización para maniobra de retroceso 2 minutos
se le para el tren y tiene que ir a normalizar las palancas de emergencias 10 minutos
estos tiempos me los he inventado porque yo no tengo ni idea de material rodante, pero un tren no es un coche que en un minuto se pone a rodar.


----------



## LordEntrophy (19 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> En salir corriendo no hay quien la gane mientras la Maquinista tenía que rescatar a los borregos que no podían mantener su ritmo



Porque, además, si seguimos creyendo las versiones aparentemente más fiables de la prensa, del tren salieron casi unas veinte personas, pero la Charopoli llegó ella sola con tres o cuatro jóvenes al caserío ese de los paisanos con los todoterrenos. La otra docena larga de personas las fue dejando por el camino.

Que en _La aventura del Poseidón_, tras amotinarse el grupo de protagonistas con el héroe en contra de la opinión del sobrecargo de quedarse en el comedor invertido a esperar ayuda, al menos el héroe fue cuidando de todas las personas del grupo que decidieron seguirle para ir a escapar por la sala de máquinas.


----------



## melametes (19 Ago 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Hamijo, el Tren-Tierra funciona mediante bases receptoras, por radiofrecuencia, y si que se pierde cobertura en las zonas de sombra. Sobre el papel no, pero muchos trenes est'an desaparecidos durante kil'ometros y kil'ometros.
> 
> 
> Mas detalles:
> ...



Gracias.
lo del ASFA digital me sorprende. Lo del CTC pensaba que existirían estaciones intermedias con mando.


----------



## LordEntrophy (19 Ago 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Matizando, para aclarar conceptos: *Un maquinista puede, en caso de peligro inminente, revertir el sentido de la marcha sin solicitud previa al Puesto de Mando.*
> 
> Peligro inminente: fuego, desprendimientos mayormente. No hacerlo es una negligencia* GRAVE*, y cualquier maquinista esta entrenado (o debe estarlo) para hacerlo. Esto est'a recogido en el Reglamento de Circulacion Ferroviaria.
> 
> Punto 2: revertir el sentido de la marcha por el tiempo justo para evitar el peligro no pone en peligro a el tren que lleva detras. No conozco el bloqueo de la linea, pero sera un bloqueo automatico de via unica seguramente, y ahi los cantones (secciones divisorias de la via protegidas por señales) son de 4KMS de media. Suponiendo que hubiera un tren precedente (que lo dudo bastante), un retroceso para evitar un peligro no abarca esa distancia. Podia retroceder sin peligro, esa excusa del tren detras es charlataneria de barra de bar. Que no os tomen el pelo.



Efectivamente.







Y más en esa línea, de débil tráfico.


----------



## frangelico (19 Ago 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> Porque, además, si seguimos creyendo las versiones aparentemente más fiables de la prensa, del tren salieron casi unas veinte personas, pero la Charopoli llegó ella sola con tres o cuatro jóvenes al caserío ese de los paisanos con los todoterrenos. La otra docena larga de personas las fue dejando por el camino.
> 
> Que en _La aventura del Poseidón_, tras amotinarse el grupo de protagonistas con el héroe en contra de la opinión del sobrecargo de quedarse en el comedor invertido a esperar ayuda, al menos el héroe fue cuidando de todas las personas del grupo que decidieron seguirle para ir a escapar por la sala de máquinas.



La charicía estaba pensando que ya tiene devengados un par de meses de la extra y le quedan vacaciones y moscosos, y eso da fuerza extra.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

melametes dijo:


> Yo creo que aquí no importa el sexo, sino la capacidad mental de la persona. Cada uno responde de forma distinta a una situación de estrés.
> y aquí la maquinista hizo su trabajo, posiblemente lo pudo haber hecho mejor.
> 
> 
> ...



Si el par de cobre está ahí, se deja y se usa como salvaguarda, como el morse en las radios de los barcos. No se usará casi nunca, pero si se necesita puede marcar la diferencia.


----------



## elCañonero (19 Ago 2022)

*jijijijijiji*


----------



## LordEntrophy (19 Ago 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que ADIF y RENFE se van a escudar en esto para escurrir el bulto.



ADIF "simplemente" necesita que se confirme que no estaba notificada de que el fuego estaba cerca de las vías. Si delegación del gobierno y los bomberos no informan, el Puesto de Mando no puede "adivinar" si hay fuego o si llueve o hace viento o lo que sea en un paraje a kilómetros de la anterior estación.

Renfe mal por su política de que no haya interventores en los trenes de media distancia de baja ocupación, pero esa no es la causa del riesgo de afección por incendio.

Y habría que ver las grabaciones de la "caja negra" del tren para confirmar lo de las supuestas esperas para recibir instrucciones que está diciendo la prensa.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Ago 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Yo tenía una amiga que decía que quería ser piloto de avion, completamente en serio.
> 
> Y llevaba el 206 rozado por las cuatro esquinas.
> 
> Es más, casi todos los 206, 7 y 8 que veo están rozados al menos por tres de sus lados o esquinas. Fijarse ustedes.



machirulo! llevar el 206 rozado por las 4 esquinas es practicamente el equivalente a un tail strike en un 747!!!


----------



## Gotthard (19 Ago 2022)

melametes dijo:


> Yo creo que aquí no importa el sexo, sino la capacidad mental de la persona. Cada uno responde de forma distinta a una situación de estrés.



Sin lugar a dudas, y es por ser personas por lo unico que se nos deberia medir. Pero eso era hace 30 años.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Ago 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> machirulo! llevar el 206 rozado por las 4 esquinas es practicamente el equivalente a un tail strike en un 747!!!



Yo curro muy cerca del mayor centro de simuladores de Europa y he currado en un par de tinglados de seguridad aeronautica.
Ninguna linea aerea empareja dos mujeres en cabina de mando. Solo lo he visto hacer por rollito marketing en carga aerea.
Porque será.


----------



## César Borgia (19 Ago 2022)

Enésima versión esta vez según Levante del parte de incidencias , está ordenada cronológicamente:

*Primera comunicación a las 17:54h. *"Maquinista de tren 18506 informa que está detenida en el PK. 205+300, entre Masadas Blancas y Barracas, por incendio delante de la vía y comunica que va a retroceder a la estación de Masadas Blancas". Es la maquinista la que emite la primera información sobre el fuego y las vías. Previamente no ha habido ningún aviso por parte de la dirección operativa del incendio, encargada de estos avisos. 


*Intento de regresar*. El tren se detiene y comienza la maniobra para echar marcha atrás. "Al efectuar el cambio de cabina para iniciar el retroceso, [la maquinista] comunica que no puede hacer freno porque le han accionado la llave de apertura de puertas y se han bajado del tren (aprox. 20 viajeros)". Quién abrió las puertas con el tren parado y por qué es uno de los asuntos que siguen pendiente de investigación con versiones contradictorias. Hay pasajeros que defienden que fue la propia maquinista, fuentes de Renfe lo niegan. También hay quien apunta que hubo gente que salió por la puerta de la cabina de la maquinista.

La comunicación continúa: "Maquinista repone llaves de apertura y se encuentra el tren rodeado de llamas y no se puede mover". Fuentes del sindicato de maquinistas señalan que con las puertas abiertas el tren no puede traccionar. La gestión de las diferentes alarmas, como la rotura de una de las ventanas, retrasa la salida. Lo que deberían haber sido unos minutos, menos de 10, se alarga y se queda cerca de la media hora con el tren detenido ante las llamas.
*Mensajes de aviso. *El parte de incidencias recoge los siguientes avisos para poner de nuevo el tren en marcha, habilitar la vía en el sentido contrario y tener la seguridad de que no habrá otro convoy en la dirección opuesta que pueda provocar un accidente. "Son de aplicación las fichas nº1, 9 y 12 del MPGI. Se avisa a operador SPE MD. Se avisa a CPS Valencia. Se avisa a la Jefatura Técnica de Operaciones para presencia de personal en la estación de Caudiel. Lleva 48 pasajeros". Tres mensajes para conseguir el permiso de vuelta. 

*18:15h. Se inicia el retroceso. *"A las 18:15h se inicia retroceso de tren 18506 a la estación de Masadas Blancas y recoge a los viajeros que se habían bajado del tren. Tren 18506, desde Masadas Blancas a Caudiel circulará como tren 94851". Durante ese trayecto los testigos aseguran que se realizan hasta siete paradas para ayudar a las personas heridas. Por esta ayuda la propia maquinista también sufrirá quemaduras. 

*18:20h. Corte de la vía.* "A las 18:20h comunica Centro Avanzado de Emergencias del Incendio de Bejís que queda cortada la circulación de trenes por incendio próximo". Es la primera comunicación oficial de la dirección del incendio a Renfe y Adif sobre la situación de la vía. Hasta entonces, el único aviso había sido el de la propia maquinista. Si hubo un fallo de comunicación entre estos organismos o si no se tenía esa información por ser un cambio súbito del viento es uno de los puntos que se encuentra en investigación. 

*8:30h. Petición de una ambulancia. *"18:30h se solicita una ambulancia. Informa maquinista que hay viajeros que se han quemado las piernas". En esta información, la maquinista advierte que hay aproximadamente una veintena de heridos aunque no puntualiza la gravedad. Mientras tanto, en Caudiel ya se ha nombrado un responsable y se prepara el montaje del hospital de campaña en Jérica. Ocho personas serán luego hospitalizadas de las que cuatro aún continúan ingresadas. 

*18:39.El tren llega a Caudiel. *"A las 18:39 llega tren a Caudiel. Comunica la maquinista que hay un mínimo de 20 heridos". Entre ellos, señala que hay algunos con quemaduras, aunque desconoce la gravedad, y una persona con una torcedura de tobillo. Minutos después llega el personal sanitario a la estación. Sanidad informa que hay tres heridos graves por quemaduras. De ellos, uno trasladado en helicóptero a La Fe; otro en SAMU a La Fe; y otro en SAMU al Clínic. Otra persona con quemaduras menos graves es trasladada en Soporte Vital Básico a Sagunt. Entre 8 y 10 heridos leves son trasladados en TNA al hospital de campaña que se ha habilitado en Jérica. 









Los mensajes de la maquinista: "El tren no se puede mover, han accionado la llave de las puertas"


El parte de incidencias recoge las comunicaciones desde el convoy con el Puesto de Mando de Circulación de Adif y sirve para reconstruir los 19 minutos con el vehículo detenido




www.levante-emv.com


----------



## burbujero.23 (19 Ago 2022)

melametes dijo:


> Yo creo que aquí no importa el sexo, sino la capacidad mental de la persona. Cada uno responde de forma distinta a una situación de estrés.
> y aquí la maquinista hizo su trabajo, posiblemente lo pudo haber hecho mejor.
> 
> 
> ...



Estaban en zona sin cobertura y no podian contactar para pedir volver atras.

Echo el tiempo en eso, y en el tren saboteado por la charopoli


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

La maquinista del tren actuó correctamente, casi 'heroicamente' -


Un empleado de Renfe, con cargo de Jefe de Estación en Aragón y que nos pide no revelar su nombre, ha hecho circular a través de whatasap




www.informavalencia.com





¿CUANTO HABRA PAGADO EL GOBIERNO PEDO SATANICO MASON DE LA COMUNIDAC VALENCIANA 

A LA POLICIA CRISIS ACTOR PARA CONTAR SUS MENTIRAS ?

HABRA SIDO UN SABOTAJE PLANIFICADO ?

¿QUE BUSCARIAN ? 


















​


----------



## Gotthard (19 Ago 2022)

burbujero.23 dijo:


> Estaban en zona sin cobertura y no podian contactar para pedir volver atras.
> 
> Echo el tiempo en eso, y en el tren saboteado por la charopoli


----------



## kikoseis (19 Ago 2022)

Si el tren estuvo parado 26 minutos, hay que saber que en un incendio en un minuto se puede liar la de San Quintín, entre rápido y fuerza.

Esto hay que multiplicarlo por 26. Una salvajada de tiempo en medio de un incendio.

Lo que nos lleva a la conclusión de que el incendio no era tan grande en las cercanías del tren, y que en ningún momento se quemó. En tanto tiempo podría estar carbonizado.

Es decir si hubo mucho tiempo en que el fuego no afectaba, lo más probable es que el tren hubiese pasado perfectamente la zona incendiada. Para pasar un incendio un rato sobra.

Lo que nos lleva a la conclusión que el peligro lo creó quién tiro del freno y bloqueó el tren.

Lo de que los pasajeros que salieron corriendo atrás tuviesen quemaduras graves, corrobora que igual ya habían traspasado el núcleo del incendio y ya iban por tierra quemada. Mientras ellos volvieron a la boca del lobo.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## mordoriana (19 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Y como se explica los 26 minutos con el tren parado, rodeado de llamas?




Armando el tren después de que alguien lo inutilizara???


----------



## sirpask (19 Ago 2022)

Yo entiendo que si la mujer policia se hubiera quedado quieta en el tren, la maquinista hubiera puesto la marcha atras, y todos sin problemas hubieran llegado a la estación mas proxima. ¿No?.

Al tirar del freno, casi se carga a todos los del tren, por que no se podia poner en movimiento.


----------



## melametes (19 Ago 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Si el tren estuvo parado 26 minutos, hay que saber que en un incendio en un minuto se puede liar la de San Quintín, entre rápido y fuerza.
> 
> Esto hay que multiplicarlo por 26. Una salvajada de tiempo en medio de un incendio.
> 
> ...



Añade a que una de las primeras declaraciones fue poniendo a caldo a la maquinista, en plan voy a quitarme el muerto de encima.
si alguien tiene guardada esa información que la guarde, ya que la borrarán para que sea ”una persona” la que por su irresponsabilidad pudo provocar una catástrofe.
Y parece que Adif ha sacado rápidamente transcripciones de las llamadas, por lo que les han tocado la moral con las publicaciones hechas. Si no sacan las grabaciones es por tema judicial.


----------



## melametes (19 Ago 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo entiendo que si la mujer policia se hubiera quedado quieta en el tren, la maquinista hubiera puesto la marcha atras, y todos sin problemas hubieran llegado a la estación mas proxima. ¿No?.
> 
> Al tirar del freno, casi se carga a todos los del tren, por que no se podia poner en movimiento.



Es que hubo otro tren este verano afectado por un incendio y no se si pasó o retrocedió, pero no hubo afectación como en este caso.


----------



## sirpask (19 Ago 2022)

melametes dijo:


> Añade a que una de las primeras declaraciones fue poniendo a caldo a la maquinista, en plan voy a quitarme el muerto de encima.
> si alguien tiene guardada esa información que la guarde, ya que la borrarán para que sea ”una persona” la que por su irresponsabilidad pudo provocar una catástrofe.
> Y parece que Adif ha sacado rápidamente transcripciones de las llamadas, por lo que les han tocado la moral con las publicaciones hechas. Si no sacan las grabaciones es por tema judicial.



A ver si al final la heroína es la maquinista...

Está interesante el asunto.


----------



## frangelico (19 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo curro muy cerca del mayor centro de simuladores de Europa y he currado en un par de tinglados de seguridad aeronautica.
> Ninguna linea aerea empareja dos mujeres en cabina de mando. Solo lo he visto hacer por rollito marketing en carga aerea.
> Porque será.



Bueno, alguna vez se ha hecho. En los 90 me subí a un vuelo de Spanair y nos dijeron muy empoderadas que era el primer avión en España tripulado exclusivamente por mujeres. Pero supongo que no es lo habitual.


----------



## Cimbrel (19 Ago 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Están todas las administraciones tirándose de los pelos para que la cárcel y el patíbulo mediático y social se lo coma otro responsable.
> 
> Y los sindicatos aprovechando todos para reclamar 200000 funcionarios más.
> 
> Cuantos más funcionarios hay, paradójicamente menos responsabilidad hay y menos trabajo se hace.



Hamijo los sindicatos estan reclamando interventores, cosa que me parece basica en un media distancia. Sin un responsable de lo que pase en el tren pasan estas cosas. Pon en la ecuacion a un interventor veterano y los viajeros te los manda en fila india y calladitos al primer coche a la de 2.
Es totalmente normal que cuando surjan estos accidentes se pida que haya personal de a bordo en el tren. Seguramente de haber habido interventor esto habria quedado en un mero incidente sin importancia.


----------



## sirpask (19 Ago 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, alguna vez se ha hecho. En los 90 me subí a un vuelo de Spanair y nos dijeron muy empoderadas que era el primer avión en España tripulado exclusivamente por mujeres. Pero supongo que no es lo habitual.



Una pregunta buena, pero de la que nunca tendremos respuesta, es ¿Si el maquinista hubiera sido hombre, la policia se hubiera bajado del tren?


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (19 Ago 2022)

Vamos, que la maquinista iba derecha a gratinar a sus viajeros, la policía bloqueó el tren y huyó, y luego la maquinista, al ver que el tren estaba parado, llamó al bombero para ver qué hacía. Fantástico.


----------



## pacomer (19 Ago 2022)

La eficiencia y profesionalidad del Estado y lo público desde el volcán de la Palma a lo de renfe... Son todes una pute merde... Peo tú rema y págales impuestos.


----------



## melametes (19 Ago 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> A ver si al final la heroína es la maquinista...
> 
> Está interesante el asunto.



Heroína no, hizo su puñetero trabajo que para eso existen protocolos. Lo que pasa es que gusta encumbrar a la gente rápidamente.



Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> Vamos, que la maquinista iba derecha a gratinar a sus viajeros, la policía bloqueó el tren y huyó, y luego la maquinista, al ver que el tren estaba parado, llamó al bombero para ver qué hacía. Fantástico.



Eso lo has visto en la peli de A3 del sábado tarde


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El tren estuvo 26 minutos parado "esperando ordenes superiores" .
> 
> Luego las reacciones de los pasajeros igual no son las adecuadas pero hay que estar dentro de un tren rodeados de llamas para ver como reaccionaría cada uno.



no eran llamas. Eran rescoldos de pequeños matorrales y hierbajos . no había árboles cerca de las vías.


----------



## sirpask (19 Ago 2022)

melametes dijo:


> Heroína no, hizo su puñetero trabajo que para eso existen protocolos. Lo que pasa es que gusta encumbrar a la gente rápidamente.
> 
> 
> 
> Eso lo has visto en la peli de A3 del sábado tarde



Parar el tren cada pocos cientos de metros para recoger a ocupantes del tren que habian salido voluntariamente poniendo en peligro al resto, y quemándose ella mismo, si es su trabajo, pero cualquier trabajador que acaba herido en su trabajo y salva vidas, para mi es un heroe.


----------



## bebe (19 Ago 2022)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> Vamos, que la maquinista iba derecha a gratinar a sus viajeros, la policía bloqueó el tren y huyó, y luego la maquinista, al ver que el tren estaba parado, llamó al bombero para ver qué hacía. Fantástico.



Nop: la Maquinista para al ver las llamas al salir de un túnel. Parar un tren cuesta un par a tres kilómetros, no es un coche.
Avisa a RENFE,que no sabía nada y da permiso para retroceder . Va a la máquina de atrás, avanza 3 segundos porque la poli loca del coño tira del freno de emergencia y se pone a gritar que corra el que pueda y otro subnormal rompe una ventana dejando entrar el humo.
Se cuelan en la cabina de delante para salir por esa puerta, que no está bloqueada mientras les dice la Maquinista que no lo hagan.
La mujer tarda 15 minutos en rearmar a mano los frenos del tren bloqueados por el frenado de emergencia y en cerrar puertas. Mientras la heroica poli corre dejando atrás a los que la siguen.
Luego la tía se presenta en la prensa como la reina de la sangre fría, que ayudó a una histérica maquinista (testigos dicen que la mujer estuvo tranquila todo el tiempo y era la lideresa la que gritaba) y que fue a por ayuda, que si no no lo cuentan.


----------



## sirpask (19 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no eran llamas. Eran rescoldos de pequeños matorrales y hierbajos . no había árboles cerca de las vías.



Eso arde como la polvora.


----------



## BeKinGo (19 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Y como se explica los 26 minutos con el tren parado, rodeado de llamas?





melametes dijo:


> y aquí la maquinista hizo su trabajo, posiblemente lo pudo haber hecho mejor.



En 26 minutos paró el tren y comunicó el incendio, le respondieron desde el mando que no tenían aviso de nada, se plantó y dijo que lo estaba viendo que le dieran permiso para cambiar de sentido, para eso ha de cambiar de cabina y reiniciarla, le tiran de alarmas y le fuerzan una puerta.
Eso impide la marcha del tren y ha de ir a reponerlas manualmente al sitio, mientras Super Cuotacop le monta una sedición entre el pasaje y hace entrar en pánico a unas 20 personas que la siguen por miedo.
Pone en marcha en tren y vuelve muy despacio, tiene que parar 7 veces a recoger heridos, sip, todos los heridos están entre los que abandonaron el tren, y a su vez fueron abandonados por la troupe de Super Cuotacop, absortos ellos en su carrera contra la muerte, 

La maquinista se vio sola, nadie aviso a renfe, las decisiones las tomó ella, pidiendo permiso y comunicándolo al centro de mando, y sacó el tren y el pasaje intacto de la situación, no se lo pusieron fácil precisamente y lo hizo.
Los heridos lo fueron por abandonar el tren a la fuerza siguiendo a una loca.

Podia haberlo hecho mejor? si le llega a meter un kate así de canto con la mano abierta en tol gaznate a la Super Cuotacop y le hunde la tráquea, solo tendríamos un herido, pero ni entra en su protocolo de actuación, ni la mujer es adivina para saber como acabaría todo.

*Mis dieses y a sus pieses Sra maquinista.*

La lista de la Super Cuotacop :
No se pone a disposición de la maquinista, siendo policía es su obligación,
tiene que saber que hay que seguir las ordenes del maquinista de un ferrocarril y de un jefe de estación, son autoridad, y no obedece.
Entra la tipa en pánico y monta una revolución entre el pasaje ( me gustaria ver por un bujerito si llegó a sacar la placa)
Fuerza la puerta, bloqueando el tren, arrastrando por miedo mas de veinte personas
Y las va abandonando tal como quedan heridas, en una carrera al caiga quien caiga, que termina ella y 3 chavales más
Lo que suelta por su boca luego, capítulo aparte...

Super Cuotacop en
*La he liao parda*
Próximamente en sus pantallas​


----------



## melametes (19 Ago 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Parar el tren cada pocos cientos de metros para recoger a ocupantes del tren que habian salido voluntariamente poniendo en peligro al resto, y quemándose ella mismo, si es su trabajo, pero cualquier trabajador que acaba herido en su trabajo y salva vidas, para mi es un heroe.





BeKinGo dijo:


> En 26 minutos paró el tren y comunicó el incendio, le respondieron desde el mando que no tenían aviso de nada, se plantó y dijo que lo estaba viendo que le dieran permiso para cambiar de sentido, para eso ha de cambiar de cabina y reiniciarla, le tiran de alarmas y le fuerzan una puerta.
> Eso impide la marcha del tren y ha de ir a reponerlas manualmente al sitio, mientras Super Cuotacop le monta una sedición entre el pasaje y hace entrar en pánico a unas 20 personas que la siguen por miedo.
> Pone en marcha en tren y vuelve muy despacio, tiene que parar 7 veces a recoger heridos, sip, todos los heridos están entre los que abandonaron el tren, y a su vez fueron abandonados por la troupe de Super Cuotacop, absortos ellos en su carrera contra la muerte,
> 
> ...



Pues aquí hay muchos que dicen que una mujer no sirve para nada... 
Mi opinión es que la maquinista hizo su trabajo correctamente y que la supuesta policia era la definición de CHARO


----------



## Abubilla73 (19 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Enésima versión esta vez según Levante del parte de incidencias , está ordenada cronológicamente:
> 
> *Primera comunicación a las 17:54h. *"Maquinista de tren 18506 informa que está detenida en el PK. 205+300, entre Masadas Blancas y Barracas, por incendio delante de la vía y comunica que va a retroceder a la estación de Masadas Blancas". Es la maquinista la que emite la primera información sobre el fuego y las vías. Previamente no ha habido ningún aviso por parte de la dirección operativa del incendio, encargada de estos avisos.
> 
> ...



Interesante


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Ago 2022)

Lo que falló fue la figura de autoridad. 

Probablemente la maquinista no llevaba gorra ni silbato ni supo transmitir seguridad y confianza.


----------



## Artedi (19 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo curro muy cerca del mayor centro de simuladores de Europa y he currado en un par de tinglados de seguridad aeronautica.
> Ninguna linea aerea empareja dos mujeres en cabina de mando. Solo lo he visto hacer por rollito marketing en carga aerea.
> Porque será.



Alguna sí lo hacía, lo que no sé es si lo sigue haciendo después de este simpático incidente:


----------



## mindusky (19 Ago 2022)

Esto es la versión ferroviaria de la charo que se pone nerviosa al volante y pisa el acelerador en vez del freno.

Charos chareando en una situación de emergencia, qué podría salir mal?


----------



## Archimanguina (19 Ago 2022)

la responsable del tren es la maquinista, la policía tenia que haberse puesto a su servicio (a sus ordenes) para ayudarle en lo que la maquinista estimase (calmar a la peña por ejemplo)...

...cualquier parecido con la realidad pura coincidencia....


----------



## skinnyemail (19 Ago 2022)

Ahora baja por ansiedad y depresión y a cobrar

Lo tenía todo pensado


----------



## bebe (19 Ago 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Ahora baja por ansiedad y depresión y a cobrar
> 
> Lo tenía todo pensado



Dirá que es por culpa del hetero patriarcado que no sabe valorar su meritoria acción de ir a llamar a papi, cuando en el tren había cobertura.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (19 Ago 2022)

Primero habiendo un incendio ese tren no tendría que haber pasado por ahí, desde renfe la han cagado y segundo las actuaciones de la poli o maquinista que no las conozco , habrá que aclarar con los testigos


----------



## rsaca (19 Ago 2022)

Yo en este asunto creo que falta una tercera charo que cuando el lío estaba en su apogeo se acercase a las dos charos empoderadas para criticar a los hombres, que si dónde están cuando se les necesita, que si las mujeres nos bastamos de sobra, no les necesitamos, etc. Sin aportar nada pero dando por culo y criticando.

Y una cuarta Charo, la Charo fantasma, que es la principal responsable. La Charo que estando en el control central no aviso a la Maquinista y tampoco le dio instrucciones de forma inmediata cuando esta las pidió. Posiblemente inicialmente trato de escurrir el bulto y tras meditar sobre la cagada se fue corriendo a buscar un hombre con experiencia que le dijese cómo actuar.


----------



## Mtk (19 Ago 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> En 26 minutos paró el tren y comunicó el incendio, le respondieron desde el mando que no tenían aviso de nada, se plantó y dijo que lo estaba viendo que le dieran permiso para cambiar de sentido, para eso ha de cambiar de cabina y reiniciarla, le tiran de alarmas y le fuerzan una puerta.
> Eso impide la marcha del tren y ha de ir a reponerlas manualmente al sitio, mientras Super Cuotacop le monta una sedición entre el pasaje y hace entrar en pánico a unas 20 personas que la siguen por miedo.
> Pone en marcha en tren y vuelve muy despacio, tiene que parar 7 veces a recoger heridos, sip, todos los heridos están entre los que abandonaron el tren, y a su vez fueron abandonados por la troupe de Super Cuotacop, absortos ellos en su carrera contra la muerte,
> 
> ...



Cuota cop será condecorada y lo sabes. El gabinete de prensa de la policía no se puede permitir semejante actuación con perspectiva de género de los hombres de Paco.


----------



## NIKK (19 Ago 2022)

¿Alguien apuesta a que a la charo-maquinista la condecoran y de la poli inútil ni se acuerdan?


----------



## Rextor88 (19 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Cuentan en la Cuatro que la culpa del bloqueo del tren es de una mujer que encabezó una rebelión. No dicen cual pero suena a la poli valiente, que abrió las puertas para huir.
> La conductora tuvo que reiniciar todo mano y parar 7 veces a recoger a tanto inútil.
> 
> *ACABAN DE CONFIRMAR QUE FUE LA POLICÍA NACIONAL.*
> Sale contando a la prensa que ayudó a la sobrepasada maquinista a poner orden y resulta que fue ella, la muy HDLGP, la que detuvo el tren histérica y gritó corred si podéis.




Cani charo policía, no me lo esperaba...


----------



## Avila256 (19 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Cuentan en la Cuatro que la culpa del bloqueo del tren es de una mujer que encabezó una rebelión. No dicen cual pero suena a la poli valiente, que abrió las puertas para huir.
> La conductora tuvo que reiniciar todo mano y parar 7 veces a recoger a tanto inútil.
> 
> *ACABAN DE CONFIRMAR QUE FUE LA POLICÍA NACIONAL.*
> Sale contando a la prensa que ayudó a la sobrepasada maquinista a poner orden y resulta que fue ella, la muy HDLGP, la que detuvo el tren histérica y gritó corred si podéis.



Ahora se pasan la pelota, entre Charo del tren o Charo policía.

Aquí no a pasado nada circulen.


----------



## César Borgia (19 Ago 2022)

Aquí no hay nada confirmado, cada día sale una versión nueva.


----------



## bebe (19 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aquí no hay nada confirmado, cada día sale una versión nueva.



Ahí está la caja negra del tren y los testigos. Solo la poli y los bobos que la siguieron ahora se hacen los locos.


----------



## snoopi (19 Ago 2022)

ahora dicen durantge toda la tarde que se escapan por la cabina del tren ¿no jodas que no la cerro la maquinista? jajajajaj ose podia haber puesto en marcha el tren quien quisiera o atrincherarse alli? jajjajaja


----------



## supercuernos (19 Ago 2022)

Algo es evidente:

La maquinista veia el fuego y continuaba su marcha hacia un infierno en llamas.

Los pasajeros ven que no para, y logicamente entran en panico, alguien acciona freno de emergencia, charocop q entra en cabina , 2 mujeres que no coordinan bien. Mientras tanto pasajeros que empiezan a abrir ventana de emergencia, entra humo, mas acojone, maquinista q intenta dar marcha atras, no puede porque tiene q desbloquear a mano el freno emergencia y cerrar puertas sino no arranca el tren. Pasajeros liderados por charocop que huyen, dejando atras a los mas debiles, niños y ancianos


----------



## nate (19 Ago 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> lo que tenian que hacer en los trenes es poner asientos de ejeccion
> asi el que no quiere ir dentro pues se ejecta como en los cazas y a otra cosa



Como se nota que has visto top gun Maverick hace poco...


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Lo que hiciese saboteando las posibilidades de la maquinista de actuar segun su criterio le sera imputable, pero el que la peña la siga es culpa de esa peña.
> Yo he visto a toda mi familia ir al vacunodromo a que les pusiesen las banderillas pero yo no fui. Es tan facil como eso.



Supongo que el conductor de un tren es como el comandante d un avión o el capitán de un barco, LA autoridad competente. 

Espero que a charocop la emplumen.


----------



## circodelia2 (19 Ago 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> lo que tenian que hacer en los trenes es poner asientos de ejeccion
> asi el que no quiere ir dentro pues se ejecta como en los cazas y a otra cosa




Y si no funciona el techo abatible menudo coscorrón. 
....


----------



## Gotthard (19 Ago 2022)

Artedi dijo:


> Alguna sí lo hacía, lo que no sé es si lo sigue haciendo después de este simpático incidente:



Es que son únicas para este tipo de errores escandalosos. Esto de las cuotas deberia limitarse solo a puestos que no pongan en peligro vidas y que adquiera el puesto el mejor o la mejor.

Pero lo grave no es dejarte el tren de aterrizaje abajo con los tres led verde fosforo delante del hocico de la charocomandanta, aunque indica una pasada por el potorro del chequeo de despegue. Lo flipante es que se pegan mas de dos horas que el avion no llega a plena potencia ni consigue altura y aun con todo haciendo un ruido y unas vibraciones del copon en cabina y no hacen NADA, ni una revisión de motores, avionica o cualquier otra cosa. Y para echar mas madera. Como cojones es que el sobrecargo de cabina no va a preguntar a las piloto que esta pasando con ese ruido anormal (adivinemos el genero). A saber que coño estaban haciendo todas ¿Tai Chi?... porque con el ruido brutal del viento en el nada aerodinamico tren no podrian ni oirse.

Ni siquiera cuando ven que, jijiji, no nos queda combustible para llegar y nos vamos a hostiar emprenden un chequeo y sin chequear estado se marcan una aproximación y aterrizaje al voleo y se dan cuenta cuando pretenden bajar el tren.

La negligencia y la dejadez de esas dos campeonas del charismo internacional es COLOSAL. Es de esperar que tengan la licencia cancelada y prohibido acercarse a un avión.

Por supuesto no se ha publicado ninguna información al respecto del expediente de las pilotas, se ha tapado todo y es imposible encontrar una copia de la investigacion de las autoridades hindues, de IATA o del ministerio del ramo.

Igual que el piloto de Spanair que hostio en Barajas por saltarse varios checklist y no checar los flaps a la vez que tenia averiado el sensor que le avisaria del error. En la wiki tienes hasta el color de los gayumbos de los dos pilotos y decenas de miles de paginas de documentación.


----------



## maxhc (19 Ago 2022)

en practicas dijo:


> Espero que se comunique/filtre la investigación de Renfe.



Dentro de una temporada debería estar aquí: 





Informes finales de sucesos investigados | Ministerio de Transportes, Movilidad y Agenda Urbana







www.mitma.gob.es





Enviado desde mi CPH2145 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (19 Ago 2022)

Y luego llamó a su papá para contarle la jugada, intentó hacer un 11m Charo edition


----------



## sopelmar (19 Ago 2022)

Lo he soñado o he escuchado a un pasajero decir que el incendio se lo encontraron a pocos metros (100 un supuesto mío por lo escuchado) DE SALIR DE UN TÚNEL
EN VEZ DE ESTAR DETENIDA EN MEDIO DEL SECARRAL que le costaba a la makinera conductora mover el tren hasta el interior del túnel y esperar allí los 26 min las órdenes de sus superiores

Me lo estoy viendo me huelo lo peor medalla al valor a la makinera y multazo al jefe de bomberos del puesto avanzado y al superior de la sala de control de renfe y suerte que todavía no ha muerto nadie aunque creo que hay una mujer en grandes quemados estado grave porque hablaríamos de cárcel para ellos


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (19 Ago 2022)

Menos mal que no se le ocurrió ejecutar a los viajeros con su arma reglamentaria para que "no sufrieran"


----------



## MagnetoV (19 Ago 2022)

Los pasajeros que saltaron del tren que fue sorprendido por el incendio de Bejís salieron por la cabina trasera del maquinista


La conductora se ratifica ante la Guardia Civil: pidió que nadie abandonase los vagones y no abrió las puertas. La caja negra apoya esa versión, según la investigación




elpais.com






*Los pasajeros que saltaron del tren que fue sorprendido por el incendio de Bejís salieron por la cabina trasera del maquinista*
Jorge A. Rodríguez
La maquinista del tren que fue sorprendido por las llamas del incendio de Bejís (Castellón) ha ratificado ante la Guardia Civil que dio instrucciones a los pasajeros para que no abandonasen el convoy y que ella no abrió las puertas. De hecho, el registro jurídico o caja negra instalada en el ferrocarril de media distancia 18506, en ruta entre Valencia y Zaragoza, grabó el martes pasado que los portones de los vagones no se abrieron en ningún momento, salvo cuando ya estaba de regreso, para recoger heridos, según ha asegurado Rafael González Escudero, portavoz del Sindicato Ferroviario (SF), y han confirmado fuentes del instituto armado.
La conductora ha explicado que los pasajeros que se echaron a las vías salieron del tren por la cabina trasera de mando, ya de regreso a la estación de Caudiel y alejándose de las llamas, aprovechando que la conductora tuvo que abandonarla momentáneamente para desactivar el sistema de emergencia, del que alguien había tirado. Algunos de los pasajeros que se desembarcaron, seis de los cuales han sufrido quemaduras, han coincidido en que fue la maquinista la que les dijo que salieran. Pero otros testigos han señalado tanto a los agentes que los atendieron como a los que les interrogaron que quien incitó a abandonar el tren fue otra mujer, que ahora identifican como una policía nacional fuera de servicio.
La investigación para conocer qué pasó exactamente el día 16, cuando el tren se vio lamido por las llamas del incendio en la zona de Alto Palancia, ha avanzado con la toma de declaración por parte del instituto armado a la ferroviaria, a varios heridos e incluso a la citada agente, así como con la revisión de la caja negra. Según ha ratificado la maquinista, unos minutos antes de las seis de la tarde se topó con ceniza y humo a los pocos metros de salir de un túnel y, muy poco más adelante, detuvo el tren al ver llamas cercando la vía. Como ha detallado, comunicó la situación al puesto de mando, y desde este le contestaron que no tenían ningún aviso de incendio cerca de la vía.
—“Pues yo tengo el fuego delante”, contestó la operaria.
La mujer, con varios años de experiencia como maquinista ferroviaria, agarró el móvil y fue pidiendo instrucciones, mientras dejaba la cabina delantera, atravesaba la zona de pasajeros (49 en esos momentos), e iba al furgón de cola para desbloquear la locomotora trasera y poder regresar y alejarse de las llamas. “Es que para poder dar la vuelta hay que bloquear la de cabeza y conectar la trasera. Ella lo hizo en cuatro minutos [en cuanto recibió la autorización del puesto de mando], y no es fácil, porque se suele tardar más”, ha explicado el portavoz del Sindicato Ferroviario. Para entonces, muchos pasajeros estaban muy asustados por la proximidad de las llamas.
—¿No puedes volver para atrás?, le preguntaron algunos viajeros.
Lo que más afecta es lo que sucede más cerca. Para no perderte nada, suscríbete.
Suscríbete
—No, no puedo, me tienen que dar permiso, replicó la maquinista.




Una agente de la Guardia Civil atiende a una persona herida del tren amenazado por las llamas.
En su declaración ante la Guardia Civil, la ferroviaria ha precisado que, tras avanzar unos pocos metros marcha atrás, el tren fue detenido por la acción del freno de emergencia y algunos pasajeros comenzaron a manipular puertas para abrirlas. La caja negra ha recogido que las puertas no fueron abiertas, aunque sí manipuladas, y ha grabado el parón por el accionamiento del freno de urgencia, según fuentes ferroviarias. También han quedado grabadas en el registro jurídico siete paradas posteriores con apertura de las puertas, con el tren alejándose del fuego, que fueron las efectuadas para recoger a algunas de las personas que dejaron el tren, algunas con grandes quemaduras, porque otras optaron por atravesar el monte. “Sabemos que algún pasajero intentó abrir las puertas; yo creo que les dio miedo porque no sabían si iban hacia el fuego...”, le disculpa González Escudero.
Las puertas fueron manipuladas, pero quedaron bloqueadas y, con ellas, se anulaba además la posibilidad de que el tren se moviese: bajaron el macho del cerrojo, pero no balancearon lateralmente el portón, como requiere la apertura manual. Fueron “dificultades para cambiar de marcha debido a que accionaron el sistema de emergencia”, ha contado una fuente del instituto armado. Ese bloqueo obligó a la maquinista a salir de la cabina con la que ya pilotaba en dirección a Caudiel para “reponer las puertas” y poder avanzar, ha contado el portavoz del SF. La mujer ha contado que fue en ese momento cuando algunos pasajeros entraron a dicha cabina, abrieron la puerta de esta, que tiene cerrojo pero no sistema de bloqueo, y bajaron a las vías. “Se ha ratificado en que ni dijo a la gente que se bajara ni abrió las puertas”, insisten fuentes de la Guardia Civil. Ya de vuelta a Caudiel, la propia maquinista ayudó a recoger heridos mientras iba parando. De hecho, sufre quemaduras leves en los brazos.
El relato de la mujer, además, coincide con el que hicieron la mayoría de los viajeros, ya a salvo, en la estación de Caudiel, donde los únicos disponibles para atenderles eran guardias civiles. Allí, la mayoría relató que la maquinista mantuvo la calma, pese a la lógica alteración del momento, que no les dio ninguna indicación a los pasajeros sobre qué ocurría o qué debían hacer, que no les comunicó las decisiones del puesto de mando y que se comportó de manera “educada” hasta que recibió el permiso para dar la vuelta. Los testimonios son coincidentes en que no hubo apertura de puertas y de que la mayoría de los viajeros siguió en su asiento, pese a la inquietud.
Pero otros viajeros relataron, ya atendidos sobre el andén de la estación de regreso, que hubo una mujer, a la que inicialmente señalaron como la conductora, que les incitó a salir del tren. Fuentes conocedoras del caso aseguran que se trata de una agente destinada en la comisaría de Xirivella, de quien algunos testigos dicen que “incitó” a la maquinista a que abriera las puertas. Esta funcionaria dijo en los primeros momentos a quien estaba en la estación que fue la maquinista la que les incitó a salir. Algunos heridos apoyan esa versión. Algún testigo, por contra, ha señalado a esta policía como la persona que flanqueó la salida al resto. La agente dijo entonces que tomó las riendas de la situación, pero que ella no abrió puerta alguna.

*La Fiscalía del Estado pidió en mayo "controles" en las líneas ferroviarias por el riesgo de incendio*
La Unidad de Medio Ambiente de la Fiscalía General del Estado pidió por escrito en mayo a los fiscales territoriales que ordenasen controles en “en vertederos, líneas eléctricas, líneas de ferrocarril, zonas recreativas, e incluso campamentos infantiles y juveniles situados en terrenos forestales que impliquen riesgo de incendio forestal”. En la comunicación se reclamaba que se comunicase a los propietarios de estos espacios, por lo tanto, a Renfe y Adif en el caso de los tendidos ferroviarios, para que adoptasen “las medidas procedentes para evitar incendios en estas zonas”, según una nota difundida ayer por la propia Fiscalía del Estado. El oficio fue enviado antes de que comenzara en verano por el fiscal de Sala Coordinador en esta materia, Antonio Vercher, ante “las previsiones de altas temperaturas y menor volumen de precipitaciones”.
El oficio encarga que los "controles" los hagan las Secciones de Medio Ambiente "a través las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad y agentes competentes". En el caso de Bejís, el alcalde de Caudiel, Antonio Martínez, también había reclamado recientemente la limpieza de las vías a sus propietarios, porque estaban rodeadas de maleza alta, según ha declarado este viernes en TVE.
Este departamento ha recabado del Servicio de Protección de la Naturaleza (Seprona) de la Guardia Civil los datos de los incendios de más de 300 hectáreas ocurridos hasta el pasado lunes, 15 de agosto. Según sus datos, en esos fuegos se han visto ya afectadas 177.309 hectáreas, especialmente en las provincias de Zamora, Lugo, Orense y Zaragoza. “Detrás de la mayoría de ellos está presuntamente la interacción humana con el bosque, sea por una razón intencional o por comportamientos negligentes como el uso de máquina, determinadas herramientas o colillas”, subraya la fiscalía.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Ago 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> Algo es evidente:
> 
> La maquinista veia el fuego y continuaba su marcha hacia un infierno en llamas.
> 
> Los pasajeros ven que no para, y logicamente entran en panico, alguien acciona freno de emergencia, charocop q entra en cabina , 2 mujeres que no coordinan bien. Mientras tanto pasajeros que empiezan a abrir ventana de emergencia, entra humo, mas acojone, maquinista q intenta dar marcha atras, no puede porque tiene q desbloquear a mano el freno emergencia y cerrar puertas sino no arranca el tren. Pasajeros liderados por charocop que huyen, dejando atras a los mas debiles, niños y ancianos



Tambien es plausible lo que dices. Pero no te preocupes. Esto lo van a enterrar con cualquier otra cosa con tal de no dejar en evidencia a las dos charos.


----------



## Existencia insoportable (19 Ago 2022)

Caballera, caballera. Le vamos a proponer para sanción por interrumpir el tráfico ferroviario caballera. 200 euros de multa 100 euros pronto pago y no conlleva pérdida de puntos, caballera.


----------



## perrasno (19 Ago 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Lo he soñado o he escuchado a un pasajero decir que el incendio se lo encontraron a pocos metros (100 un supuesto mío por lo escuchado) DE SALIR DE UN TÚNEL
> EN VEZ DE ESTAR DETENIDA EN MEDIO DEL SECARRAL que le costaba a la makinera conductora mover el tren hasta el interior del túnel y esperar allí los 26 min las órdenes de sus superiores
> 
> Me lo estoy viendo me huelo lo peor medalla al valor a la makinera y multazo al jefe de bomberos del puesto avanzado y al superior de la sala de control de renfe y suerte que todavía no ha muerto nadie aunque creo que hay una mujer en grandes quemados estado grave porque hablaríamos de cárcel para ellos



Un túnel o un viaducto es justo donde NO debes dejar un tren (obviamente tampoco en un incendio).


----------



## LangostaPaco (19 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Cuentan en la Cuatro que la culpa del bloqueo del tren es de una mujer que encabezó una rebelión. No dicen cual pero suena a la poli valiente, que abrió las puertas para huir.
> La conductora tuvo que reiniciar todo mano y parar 7 veces a recoger a tanto inútil.
> 
> *ACABAN DE CONFIRMAR QUE FUE LA POLICÍA NACIONAL.*
> Sale contando a la prensa que ayudó a la sobrepasada maquinista a poner orden y resulta que fue ella, la muy HDLGP, la que detuvo el tren histérica y gritó corred si podéis.



Otra Charo liándola, madremia eso era el tren de los horrores, lleno de charos histéricas y encima esta tía va de heroína por las televisiones, tendrá poca vergüenza


----------



## LangostaPaco (19 Ago 2022)

Taipánidas de Mileto dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es charos interactuando y falta de autoridad masculina.



Faltaba un macho con los huevos gordos


----------



## DUDH (19 Ago 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Si los trenes fuesen autónomo no habría pasado nada



Si hubiese sido autónomo e inteligente y la rehostia en vinagre, al no recibir contraorden hubiera tirao p'alante como los de Alicante y tal vez ahora estaríamos hablando de una desgracia enorme.



Cimbrel dijo:


> Esto a un* buen maquinista veterano* no le pasa: en cuanto ve llamas ni que sea a una distancia de 30 metros y con virulencia *no continúa la marcha y solicita un retroceso al PM.*
> 
> 
> -La Maquinista no pondera el peligro de un incendio y *efectúa detención* inmediata:* MAL*



 ¿Me lo puede de explicar por favor? Parece ser que la maquinista fue profesional y valiente, todo lo contrario que la charocop


----------



## D´Omen (19 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Si hubiese sido autónomo e inteligente y la rehostia en vinagre, al no recibir contraorden hubiera tirao p'alante como los de Alicante y tal vez ahora estaríamos hablando de una desgracia enorme.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Me lo puede de explicar por favor? Parece ser que la maquinista fue profesional y valiente, todo lo contrario que la charocop




Foro cuñaos en estado en puro. Ayer habia uno diciendo que un buen maquinista hubiera pasado por las llamas a 200km/h sin parar hasta Zaragoza. En un tramo donde el tren no puede pasar los 60km/h por cierto.


----------



## Mabuse (19 Ago 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Lo he soñado o he escuchado a un pasajero decir que el incendio se lo encontraron a pocos metros (100 un supuesto mío por lo escuchado) DE SALIR DE UN TÚNEL
> EN VEZ DE ESTAR DETENIDA EN MEDIO DEL SECARRAL que le costaba a la makinera conductora mover el tren hasta el interior del túnel y esperar allí los 26 min las órdenes de sus superiores
> 
> Me lo estoy viendo me huelo lo peor medalla al valor a la makinera y multazo al jefe de bomberos del puesto avanzado y al superior de la sala de control de renfe y suerte que todavía no ha muerto nadie aunque creo que hay una mujer en grandes quemados estado grave porque hablaríamos de cárcel para ellos



El tiro del fuego y humo en el túnel puede ser peor que el incendio.


----------



## Rescatador (19 Ago 2022)

MagnetoV dijo:


> Los pasajeros que saltaron del tren que fue sorprendido por el incendio de Bejís salieron por la cabina trasera del maquinista
> 
> 
> La conductora se ratifica ante la Guardia Civil: pidió que nadie abandonase los vagones y no abrió las puertas. La caja negra apoya esa versión, según la investigación
> ...















Fijaos en las mangas del uniforme de los del chaleco. Uno petao, la otra tirillas.

¿En quién confiarías para sacarte de un tren en llamas? Pues eso.


----------



## Busher (19 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es que son únicas para este tipo de errores escandalosos. Esto de las cuotas deberia limitarse solo a puestos que no pongan en peligro vidas y que adquiera el puesto el mejor o la mejor.
> 
> Pero lo grave no es dejarte el tren de aterrizaje abajo con los tres led verde fosforo delante del hocico de la charocomandanta, aunque indica una pasada por el potorro del chequeo de despegue. Lo flipante es que se pegan mas de dos horas que el avion no llega a plena potencia ni consigue altura y aun con todo haciendo un ruido y unas vibraciones del copon en cabina y no hacen NADA, ni una revisión de motores, avionica o cualquier otra cosa. Y para echar mas madera. Como cojones es que el sobrecargo de cabina no va a preguntar a las piloto que esta pasando con ese ruido anormal (adivinemos el genero). A saber que coño estaban haciendo todas ¿Tai Chi?... porque con el ruido brutal del viento en el nada aerodinamico tren no podrian ni oirse.
> 
> ...



Yo se de una que era conductora profesional de vehiculo pesado y un dia llamo a la empresa porque se le habia encendido en naranja un chivato en el cuadro pero no sabia que era.
El chivato resulto ser este...






Supongo que en la empresa se la recordara siempre.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

La maquinista del tren actuó correctamente, casi 'heroicamente' -


Un empleado de Renfe, con cargo de Jefe de Estación en Aragón y que nos pide no revelar su nombre, ha hecho circular a través de whatasap




www.informavalencia.com





¿CUANTO HABRA PAGADO EL GOBIERNO PEDO SATANICO MASON DE LA COMUNIDAC VALENCIANA 

A LA POLICIA CRISIS ACTOR PARA CONTAR SUS MENTIRAS ?

HABRA SIDO UN SABOTAJE PLANIFICADO ?

¿QUE BUSCARIAN ? 


















​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

Según ha ratificado la maquinista, unos minutos antes de las seis de la tarde se topó con ceniza y humo a los pocos metros de salir de un túnel y muy poco más adelante, detuvo el tren al ver llamas cercando la vía




. Como ha detallado, comunicó la situación al puesto de mando, 
y desde el pusto de mando







le contestaron que no tenían ningún aviso de incendio cerca de la vía.

.....


*—“Pues yo tengo el fuego delante”, contestó la operaria.*







La mujer, con varios años de experiencia como maquinista ferroviaria, agarró el móvil y fue pidiendo instrucciones, mientras dejaba la cabina delantera, atravesaba la zona de pasajeros (49 en esos momentos), e iba al furgón de cola para desbloquear la locomotora trasera y poder regresar y alejarse de las llamas. “Es que para poder dar la vuelta hay que bloquear la de cabeza y conectar la trasera. Ella lo hizo en cuatro minutos [en cuanto recibió la autorización del puesto de mando], y no es fácil, porque se suele tardar más”, ha explicado el portavoz del Sindicato Ferroviario. Para entonces, muchos pasajeros estaban muy asustados por la proximidad de las llamas.



*—¿No puedes volver para atrás?, le preguntaron algunos viajeros.*










*—No, no puedo, me tienen que dar permiso, replicó la maquinista.*​








Los pasajeros que saltaron del tren que fue sorprendido por el incendio de Bejís salieron por la cabina trasera del maquinista


La conductora se ratifica ante la Guardia Civil: pidió que nadie abandonase los vagones y no abrió las puertas. La caja negra apoya esa versión, según la investigación




elpais.com











Una agente de la Guardia Civil atiende a una persona herida del tren amenazado por las llamas.
En su declaración ante la Guardia Civil, la ferroviaria ha precisado que, tras avanzar unos pocos metros marcha atrás, el tren fue detenido por la acción del freno de emergencia y algunos pasajeros comenzaron a manipular puertas para abrirlas. La caja negra ha recogido que las puertas no fueron abiertas, aunque sí manipuladas, y ha grabado el parón por el accionamiento del freno de urgencia, según fuentes ferroviarias. También han quedado grabadas en el registro jurídico siete paradas posteriores con apertura de las puertas, con el tren alejándose del fuego, que fueron las efectuadas para recoger a algunas de las personas que dejaron el tren, algunas con grandes quemaduras, porque otras optaron por atravesar el monte. “Sabemos que algún pasajero intentó abrir las puertas; yo creo que les dio miedo porque no sabían si iban hacia el fuego...”, le disculpa González Escudero.
Las puertas fueron manipuladas, pero quedaron bloqueadas y, con ellas, se anulaba además la posibilidad de que el tren se moviese: bajaron el macho del cerrojo, pero no balancearon lateralmente el portón, como requiere la apertura manual. Fueron “dificultades para cambiar de marcha debido a que accionaron el sistema de emergencia”, ha contado una fuente del instituto armado. Ese bloqueo obligó a la maquinista a salir de la cabina con la que ya pilotaba en dirección a Caudiel para “reponer las puertas” y poder avanzar, ha contado el portavoz del SF. La mujer ha contado que fue en ese momento cuando algunos pasajeros entraron a dicha cabina, abrieron la puerta de esta, que tiene cerrojo pero no sistema de bloqueo, y bajaron a las vías. “Se ha ratificado en que ni dijo a la gente que se bajara ni abrió las puertas”, insisten fuentes de la Guardia Civil. Ya de vuelta a Caudiel, la propia maquinista ayudó a recoger heridos mientras iba parando. De hecho, sufre quemaduras leves en los brazos.​


----------



## Lady_A (19 Ago 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> En Cangrena3 han dicho que fue una mujer que fue de LIDER. Han censurado que fuera poli. Qué cabrones
> 
> De todos modos, si el tren está rodeado de llamas, quedarse dentro es de subnormales. Lo mejor es pirarse del tren y salir corriendo lejos del incendio




Pues sera una estupidez pero los que no estan heridos son los que permanecieron en el tren y esperaron a que las vías estuvieran despejadas y que arreglara en freno que alguien acciono.


----------



## HuskyJerk (19 Ago 2022)

No sé si lo han dicho ya pero todo encaja con un acto de terrorismo de Estado fallido. Pretendían un "dantesco horrorosso apocalíptico" "accidente" causado por el machista clima climático cambiático. NOTISIA MUNDIAL. HORROR EN SPAIN.


----------



## el ejpertoc (19 Ago 2022)

HuskyJerk dijo:


> No sé si lo han dicho ya pero todo encaja con un acto de terrorismo de Estado fallido. Pretendían un "dantesco horrorosso apocalíptico" "accidente" causado por el machista clima climático cambiático. NOTISIA MUNDIAL. HORROR EN SPAIN.



Yo creo que el coronabicho también tuvo algo que ver!!


----------



## V. R. N (19 Ago 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> lo que tenian que hacer en los trenes es poner asientos de ejeccion
> asi el que no quiere ir dentro pues se ejecta como en los cazas y a otra cosa



Jajaja hala solución de ratón colorado.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Ago 2022)

nate dijo:


> Como se nota que has visto top gun Maverick hace poco...



es la primera vez que lo pongo en el foro pero es un viejo sueño mio (y si, he visto la peli hace poco)
la primera vez que se me ocurrio fue en clase de filosofia en cou, hacia el final del curso ya no soportaba al profesor y soñaba despierto con eyectarme de su puta clase
me daba igual que el techo no se abriera y acabar reventado, solo queria que terminara el dolor


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Ago 2022)

BOOOOM : AL FINAL LA CAJA NEGRA DEL TREN REVELA LA VERDAD : el gobierndo PEDO MARICON de VALENCIA ha dejado entrar el TREN en el FUEGO


https://elpais.com/espana/2022-08-19/los-pasajeros-que-saltaron-del-tren-que-iba-hacia-el-incendio-de-bejis-salieron-por-la-cabina-trasera-del-maquinista.html




www.burbuja.info




_

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

AL FINAL LA POLICIA DE SERVICIO ACTUO COMO LIBRE PARA LLEVAR A LAS LLAMAS A LOS MAS ASUSTADIZOS 







#17 jonolulu 17:54 ***

_Algunos de los pasajeros que se desembarcaron, seis de los cuales han sufrido quemaduras, han coincidido en que fue la maquinista la que les dijo que salieran. Pero otros testigos han señalado tanto a los agentes que los atendieron como a los que les interrogaron que quien incitó a abandonar el tren fue otra mujer, que ahora identifican como una policía nacional fuera de servicio.

...

Pero otros viajeros relataron, ya atendidos sobre el andén de la estación de regreso, que hubo una mujer, a la que inicialmente señalaron como la conductora, que les incitó a salir del tren. Fuentes conocedoras del caso aseguran que se trata de una agente, destinada en la comisaría de Xirivella, de quien algunos testigos dicen que “incitó” a la maquinista a que abriera las puertas. _

A ver si los que bajaron pensaron que la policia listilla era la maquinista


----------



## CASA (19 Ago 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Lo he soñado o he escuchado a un pasajero decir que el incendio se lo encontraron a pocos metros (100 un supuesto mío por lo escuchado) DE SALIR DE UN TÚNEL
> EN VEZ DE ESTAR DETENIDA EN MEDIO DEL SECARRAL que le costaba a la makinera conductora mover el tren hasta el interior del túnel y esperar allí los 26 min las órdenes de sus superiores
> 
> Me lo estoy viendo me huelo lo peor medalla al valor a la makinera y multazo al jefe de bomberos del puesto avanzado y al superior de la sala de control de renfe y suerte que todavía no ha muerto nadie aunque creo que hay una mujer en grandes quemados estado grave porque hablaríamos de cárcel para ellos



Pues parece que al final la maquinista fue la más sensata, ayer yo comentaba que era una cagada por parte de las dos pero parece que esta se salva.

Respecto al túnel por lo que tengo entendido en situaciones de accidente o altas temperaturas son una jodida ratonera. Creo que fue en el de Montblanc donde murieron casi 40 personas, no es exactamente el mismo caso, pero no parece buena idea, de todas formas.


----------



## Lady_A (19 Ago 2022)

Esta es LA REALIDAD.

La maquinista permaneció todo lo en calma para tener a los funcionarios diciendo que a ellos no les consta que el fuego este por alli, que deben despegar vías porque a ella si le consta, tiene que recorrer varias veces el puto tren porque la charocop o Charocop en prácticas se le amotina.

Cuando ve que el tren no retrocede porque alguien lo paro (habría que mirar las huellas igual hay "sorpresa") y tiene que rearmar todo el sistema, la charocop en practicas se le amotina mas, le dice que abra las putas puertas o las abre ellas. Se abren las puertas retrasando la marcha atrás. La charocop dice que es charocop y que alli no van a vivir ni uno, que quien pueda que se largue

Los pasajeros hacen caso a la autoridad al mando porque la maquinista no puede hacerse con el control del MOTIN, ya que hay mujeres, niños, ancianos y personas que no van a poder correr y morirán si no mueve el tren bloqueado

La maquinista salva el dia y aun así arriesga y va parando para rescatar a los amotinados.

¿Y la maquinista lo hizo mal? Te tienes que reír.

Consiguió sacar adelante a la gente, rescatar a los heridos y superar un motín mientras que el control la dejo tirada en todo momento.

Y todo en 26 minutos! Os creéis que un tren es un coche, solo recorrerlo varias veces lleva su tiempo, rearmar el freno otro tanto. Tener a una policía loca que no te deja trabajar porque esta en situación de pánico y porque no tiene fe de que puedas rearmar la marcha atrás a tiempo

Desde casa todos somos capitanes de barco, pero intenta controlar el impulso de una autoridad policial que cree que la única manera de sobrevivir es salir del tren mientras intentas sacar al resto con vida. Los pasajeros en pánico porque ignoran que ELLA si tiene comunicación directa porque tiene otro sistema directo de radio. Sin poder ponerte a calmar ni explicar nada porque no tienes tiempo.

De verdad.






BeKinGo dijo:


> En 26 minutos paró el tren y comunicó el incendio, le respondieron desde el mando que no tenían aviso de nada, se plantó y dijo que lo estaba viendo que le dieran permiso para cambiar de sentido, para eso ha de cambiar de cabina y reiniciarla, le tiran de alarmas y le fuerzan una puerta.
> Eso impide la marcha del tren y ha de ir a reponerlas manualmente al sitio, mientras Super Cuotacop le monta una sedición entre el pasaje y hace entrar en pánico a unas 20 personas que la siguen por miedo.
> Pone en marcha en tren y vuelve muy despacio, tiene que parar 7 veces a recoger heridos, sip, todos los heridos están entre los que abandonaron el tren, y a su vez fueron abandonados por la troupe de Super Cuotacop, absortos ellos en su carrera contra la muerte,
> 
> ...




Estoy de acuerdo. Pudo tener un ayudante y amarrar a la charocop pero no tenia tiempo. O los sacaba de alli o muchas personas morirían. Hizo lo mejor que pudo con un motín.

La charocop en practicas la lío, encima la lío con autoridad, por eso los de su vagón la siguieron pero la charocop no creía que la maquinista pudiera mover a tiempo el tren. Creo que ahi fue el motín.

La maquinista esperaba ordenes porque un choque los mataría a todos y si quiere ir atrás aunque lo haga manual creo que hay sistemas de seguridad para que no vaya rápido. Y cuando lo quiso hacer todo estaba bloqueado.

Ese fue el origen del problema. El que o la que bloqueo el sistema y pudo ser cualquiera, incluida la policía que temiera que hubieran mas llamas o cualquier pasajero.




CASA dijo:


> Pues parece que al final la maquinista fue la más sensata, ayer yo comentaba que era una cagada por parte de las dos pero parece que esta se salva.
> 
> Respecto al túnel por lo que tengo entendido en situaciones de accidente o altas temperaturas son una jodida ratonera. Creo que fue en el de Montblanc donde murieron casi 40 personas, no es exactamente el mismo caso, pero no parece buena idea, de todas formas.




Así es, los túneles lo que hacen es atraer el fuego. Son auténticas ratoneras. La peor de las ideas


----------



## Cimbrel (20 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Si hubiese sido autónomo e inteligente y la rehostia en vinagre, al no recibir contraorden hubiera tirao p'alante como los de Alicante y tal vez ahora estaríamos hablando de una desgracia enorme.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Me lo puede de explicar por favor? Parece ser que la maquinista fue profesional y valiente, todo lo contrario que la charocop



Te lo explico: un buen maquinista en cuanto ve peligro primero aminora la marcha si hace falta a paso de hombre y si tiene cualquier duda, por pequeña que sea, efectúa detención inmediata, sin meterse en la boca del lobo. Cosa que aquí no pasó: se vio el humo y las llamas y aún así siguió, hasta estar demasiado cerca. A eso me refería.


----------



## Mabuse (20 Ago 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> En Cangrena3 han dicho que fue una mujer que fue de LIDER. Han censurado que fuera poli. Qué cabrones
> 
> De todos modos, si el tren está rodeado de llamas, quedarse dentro es de subnormales. Lo mejor es pirarse del tren y salir corriendo lejos del incendio



Ya sacarán una serie en la secta de Charocop, mitad mujer, mitad policía, 100% pelofrito.


----------



## FOYETE (20 Ago 2022)

Una vez más se confirma la máxima: mujer al volante...


----------



## Mabuse (20 Ago 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Una vez más se confirma la máxima: mujer al volante...



Por lo que parece es más bien Charo con placa, por la mañana loro, por la tarde pata y por la noche mata.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

le contestaron que no tenían ningún aviso de incendio cerca de la vía.

*<< tu tira. dale dale hasta la estacion palante to bien >*









_*—“Pues yo tengo el fuego delante” ( .... Bitch !) *_
*





contestó la operaria.*






La mujer, con varios años de experiencia como maquinista ferroviaria, agarró el móvil y fue pidiendo instrucciones, mientras dejaba la cabina delantera, atravesaba la zona de pasajeros (49 en esos momentos), e iba al furgón de cola para desbloquear la locomotora trasera y poder regresar y alejarse de las llamas. “Es que para poder dar la vuelta hay que bloquear la de cabeza y conectar la trasera. Ella lo hizo en cuatro minutos [en cuanto recibió la autorización del puesto de mando], y no es fácil, porque se suele tardar más”, ha explicado el portavoz del Sindicato Ferroviario. Para entonces, muchos pasajeros estaban muy asustados por la proximidad de las llamas.

*—¿No puedes volver para atrás?, le preguntaron algunos viajeros.*










*—No, no puedo, me tienen que dar permiso, replicó la maquinista.*​








Los pasajeros que saltaron del tren que fue sorprendido por el incendio de Bejís salieron por la cabina trasera del maquinista


La conductora se ratifica ante la Guardia Civil: pidió que nadie abandonase los vagones y no abrió las puertas. La caja negra apoya esa versión, según la investigación




elpais.com





​


----------



## zapatitos (20 Ago 2022)

Chorche dijo:


> Dijo
> 
> 
> La policía dijo "corred insensatos?"?




Corred insensatos y machirulo opresor el último !!!

Saludos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

lo mejor es que una inteligencia artificial unifique el control ferroviario

emergencias

bomberos y todo

en un gran centro de respuestas por IA automatizado


----------



## mordoriana (20 Ago 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Hamijo los sindicatos estan reclamando interventores, cosa que me parece basica en un media distancia. Sin un responsable de lo que pase en el tren pasan estas cosas. Pon en la ecuacion a un interventor veterano y los viajeros te los manda en fila india y calladitos al primer coche a la de 2.
> Es totalmente normal que cuando surjan estos accidentes se pida que haya personal de a bordo en el tren. Seguramente de haber habido interventor esto habria quedado en un mero incidente sin importancia.




Cuando mi padre que en paz descanse era jefe de tren, iban maquinista, guarda freno y jefe de tren, mínimo. 

Primero sobraron los guarda frenos. Luego el revisor, que era el jefe de tren, desapareció y actualmente va el maquinista como jefe de tren y de vez en cuando algún revisor. No en todos los trenes.


----------



## Mabuse (20 Ago 2022)

Está ahí no sólo para que un pasajero pueda accionar el freno, sino también el revisor o en caso de que el maquinista no responda. Hemos visto que va un sólo maquinista en el tren ¿Y si le da una repentinitis en medio del viaje?
De todas formas esos accionadores tienen un texto bien claro y resaltado que dice que en caso de activarlo injustificadamente se iniciarán acciones legales. Y creo que no son una broma las multas que le pueden caer a uno por la broma. Ahora veremos hasta qué pùnto está charocop por encima de la ley.


----------



## mordoriana (20 Ago 2022)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> Vamos, que la maquinista iba derecha a gratinar a sus viajeros, la policía bloqueó el tren y huyó, y luego la maquinista, al ver que el tren estaba parado, llamó al bombero para ver qué hacía. Fantástico.




Vuelve a leer.


----------



## sopelmar (20 Ago 2022)

MagnetoV dijo:


> Los pasajeros que saltaron del tren que fue sorprendido por el incendio de Bejís salieron por la cabina trasera del maquinista
> 
> 
> La conductora se ratifica ante la Guardia Civil: pidió que nadie abandonase los vagones y no abrió las puertas. La caja negra apoya esa versión, según la investigación
> ...



Si este relato es cierto si los datos que Dan aquí son todos reales queda todo claro 
LA TXAROPOLICIA CASI MATA A TODO EL PASAJE creando el caos y un motin en los vagones bastante hizo la MAKINERA DEL Tren comunicándose con central renfe, rearmando las puertas, activando la locomotora de cola en tiempo récord, recogiendo a pasajeros que escaparon por la puerta de la locomotora, a sido un MILAGRO, que no haya muerto nadie y que por una vez la txaromaquinista lo haga perfecto  

Ahora hace falta que el relato del
paísnews se real


----------



## Mabuse (20 Ago 2022)

Parece que no siempre funciona bien.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Está ahí no sólo para que un pasajero pueda accionar el freno, sino también el revisor o en caso de que el maquinista no responda. Hemos visto que va un sólo maquinista en el tren ¿Y si le da una repentinitis en medio del viaje?
> *De todas formas esos accionadores tienen un texto bien claro y resaltado que dice que en caso de activarlo injustificadamente se iniciarán acciones legales*. Y creo que no son una broma las multas que le pueden caer a uno por la broma. Ahora veremos hasta qué pùnto está charocop por encima de la ley.



Eso es como dejar un botón en frente de un mono. Me parece de película que haya algo que controle un tren al alcance de cualquiera.

¿Es posible que solo vaya un maquinista en un tren sin un apoyo? Pues sí que se está recortando en personal


----------



## sopelmar (20 Ago 2022)

Lo explica bien la noticia del país, parar el tren es muy sencillo solo hay que romper el precinto de plástico y pulsar una seta roja lo de difícil es abrir las puertas de forma manual eso ya suspenden intentaron abrirlas pero no pudieron y al final salieron por la puerta ordinaria como las de una casa con asa y pestillo que existe en la locomotora aprovechando que la makinista tuvo que ir a rearmar el sistema que algun idiota accióno en e. Vagon parando todo el tren


----------



## sopelmar (20 Ago 2022)

Perdón desliz la idiota fue la txarocop


----------



## LostSouls (20 Ago 2022)

Vamos a presenciar concurso de pollas entre chiringuitos los próximos días. Por lo pronto Adif y renfe han sacado su info y no deja en buen lugar a los chiringuitos de puesto avanzado ni a la sediciosa del tren de las 16.23. 
Ojito que en el sector ferroviario hay ganas a la incompetencia política y a los chiringuitos autonómicos y son muy corporativistas, los políticos que tengan responsabilidades y no hayan estado a la altura han dado con un hueso duro de roer.
Que me corrijan los foreros ferroviarios si me equivoco.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (20 Ago 2022)

No se porque se me ha venido a la mente la charopoli esa de León que le escondió la pistola a su "amiga" después de cargarse a la mandamás del PP por una puta plazita de funci y que luego entrego al 2 día como oye que me he encontrado esta debajo del asiento...por si es de alguien 
Y a un tío ya le dan una gorra y un silbato y se cree Dios imaginate una charo que son incapaces de tomar decisiones meditadas


----------



## LordEntrophy (20 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> De lo que ORDENE... o indique como "orden". No es lo mismo un "Soy policia, salgan todos del vagon y corran" que un "Soy policia y creo que deberian salir todos del vagon y correr".
> En ambos casos tiene un problema, pero no exactamente el mismo problema.
> 
> Lo que sea que hiciese ya se ira sabiendo porque hay muchos testigos y no lo van a poder tapar.



De hecho, en la famosa entrevista del periódico, dice que "pidió _por favor_ a la maquinista que abriera la puerta". 

Es una forma muy particular de pedir, en mitad de un pavoroso incendio, que abra la puerta. Más bien resulta más plausible que o se dice en tono de súplica, o se exige ordenando. Y lo mismo, no es exactamente el mismo problema.

De todos modos, supongo que, salvo el linchamiento mediático, no la acabe pasando nada, gracias a que no ha habido víctimas (podrían haber muerto los del tren, los de la escapada, o todos. Mucha suerte ha habido).


----------



## zapatitos (20 Ago 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Me huele raro que una mujer pueda ser culpada de algo. Ya sea la charocop o la charomaquinista.
> 
> Ya encontraran algun machirulo al que echarle la culpa.
> 
> Y sino a Franco




A la charocaballera caballera en los medios de comunicación ya la denominan como "persona" que es uno de los eufemismos que utilizan para intentar ocultar que alguien pertenece a una de las especies protegidas en nuestro ecosistema.

Saludos.


----------



## sopelmar (20 Ago 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> No se porque se me ha venido a la mente la charopoli esa de León que le escondió la pistola a su "amiga" después de cargarse a la mandamás del PP por una puta plazita de funci y que luego entrego al 2 día como oye que me he encontrado esta debajo del asiento...por si es de alguien
> Y a un tío ya le dan una gorra y un silbato y se cree Dios imaginate una charo que son incapaces de tomar decisiones meditadas



Era una cría fue una pardilla acababa de aprobar la oposición encima creo que su padre era Sargento o el jefe de la policía municipal de León


----------



## LordEntrophy (20 Ago 2022)

Cachopo dijo:


> Lo de coger a un grupo y dejar al resto a morir quemados siempre me olio a chamusquina



No sólo eso, sino que fue "dejando atrás" a los del grupo que había sacado del tren, que fueron los que fue recogiendo el propio tren parando en el camino de vuelta, tal como ha confirmado el pasajero testigo Tomás Alhambra:









Un viajero del tren amenazado por las llamas de Bejís: “Solo había rastrojos pequeños y bajos ardiendo. El vagón era el sitio más seguro”


Tomás Alhambra no percibió peligro ni pánico, pero admite que no recibió ninguna indicación de la maquinista




elpais.com





En las películas tipo "La aventura del Poseidón", el líder del grupillo de pasajeros "amotinados" que emprenden el plan de escape por su cuenta, al margen de los temerosos que se quedan a esperar el supuesto rescate, NO deja a nadie de su grupillo atrás por correr menos.

Liderar una evacuación es más que ser el que más corre de la fila, dejando rezagados atrás. Lo siento por ella, pero se la va a acabar crucificando por la opinión pública (en comunicación, creo que su mayor error ha sido la entrevista de ponerse medallas en lugar de haber tratado de tener un perfil bajo y comprensivo hacia la situación de estrés).


----------



## Giordano Bruno (20 Ago 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Era una cría fue una pardilla acababa de aprobar la oposición encima creo que su padre era Sargento o el jefe de la policía municipal de León



Pues lo que digo son incapaces de tomar decisiones meditadas,se mueven por emociones e impulsos.
Pardilla uffffff subnormal profunda más bien


----------



## Giordano Bruno (20 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> A la charocaballera caballera en los medios de comunación ya la denominan como "persona" que es uno de los eufemismos que utilizan para intentar ocultar que alguien pertenece a una de las especies protegidas en nuestro ecosistema.
> 
> Saludos.



Como diría el gran Gila alguien ha matado a alguien


----------



## sopelmar (20 Ago 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Pues lo que digo son incapaces de tomar decisiones meditadas,se mueven por emociones e impulsos.
> Pardilla uffffff subnormal profunda más bien



Casi mata a su padre del disgusto que encima se iba a jubilar, casi hace un favor al Montoro hacienda una pensión de funcionario menos


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (20 Ago 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eso es como dejar un botón en frente de un mono. Me parece de película que haya algo que controle un tren al alcance de cualquiera.
> 
> ¿Es posible que solo vaya un maquinista en un tren sin un apoyo? Pues sí que se está recortando en personal



Los trenes y los vagones de metro llevan esos tiradores bien visibles en todos los vagones. No veo yo que se paren varias veces al día, no creo que ni a diario. La gente es más responsable de lo que parece, pero cuando sale un imbécil, destaca como un melenudo en una convención de calbocs y eso es lo que recordamos, el hombre mordiendo al perro.
En la noticia dicen varias veces que la maquinista era el único personal ferroviario a bordo. Y no creo que sea el único incidente provocado por falta de personal, pero no deben ser tan espectaculares.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

NO HUBO NINGún mandato JUDICIAL
*Un alto mando policial autorizó a Renfe a destruir los trenes del 11-M*
*Los trenes del 11-M comenzaron a ser desguazados por Renfe el 15 de marzo de 2004 después de que un mando policial llamase a la empresa.*


El Poder Judicial defiende a Cillán de los ataques de 'El País'
"¿Por qué han ocultado a los que prepararon el 11-M?"

LIBERTAD DIGITAL 2012-02-06


----------



## yixikh (20 Ago 2022)

Quién lo confirma, los medios subvencionados por el gobierno como Telecinco la 1 la sexta y el huffington?

No será que el ministerio feminista está soltando pasta para evitar dejar en evidencia que la maquinista es una mujer incompetente?


----------



## sopelmar (20 Ago 2022)

Golpee por detrás en caravana de la playa unos jubilados y la puta vieja llamó a la ertzaina decía que me quería dar a la fuga lo único que hice fue quitar el coche de la calzada para no aumentar el atasco a lo que voy vienen una pareja la tía me trato con prepotencia cuelgue el móvil, estoy hablando con la compañía de seguros que cuelgue el móvil no se lo dire tres veces, carnet conducir y documentación del coche 
Menuda elementa luego pude hablar con el agente que estaba con los abuelos y mil veces mejor 
Además era rubio lo tenía todo de película


----------



## Giordano Bruno (20 Ago 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Casi mata a su padre del disgusto que encima se iba a jubilar, casi hace un favor al Montoro hacienda una pensión de funcionario menos



Si el drama familiar lo podemos imaginar todos....El padre sería un señor y la hija gracias a la educación progre pues no dio pa mas y no la culpa.
Yo compara a mi madre que en paz descanse,con mi hermana y joder es patética la comparación y es solo una generación de diferencia


----------



## sopelmar (20 Ago 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Los trenes y los vagones de metro llevan esos tiradores bien visibles en todos los vagones. No veo yo que se paren varias veces al día, no creo que ni a diario. La gente es más responsable de lo que parece, pero cuando sale un imbécil, destaca como un melenudo en una convención de calbocs y eso es lo que recordamos, el hombre mordiendo al perro.
> En la noticia dicen varias veces que la maquinista era el único personal ferroviario a bordo. Y no creo que sea el único incidente provocado por falta de personal, pero no deben ser tan espectaculares.



Si te fijas en el precinto que se rompe para poder acceder a la seta botón de emergencia vienen las instrucciones a seguir paso a paso pero ahí es donde la gente se queda en blanco porque TIENEN QUE LEER solo llegan a parar el tren abrir puertas es pedir mucho


----------



## Drogoprofe (20 Ago 2022)

Con tanta raja no sé cómo anda


----------



## zapatitos (20 Ago 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> Algo es evidente:
> 
> La maquinista veia el fuego y continuaba su marcha hacia un infierno en llamas.
> 
> Los pasajeros ven que no para, y logicamente entran en panico, alguien acciona freno de emergencia, charocop q entra en cabina , 2 mujeres que no coordinan bien. Mientras tanto pasajeros que empiezan a abrir ventana de emergencia, entra humo, mas acojone, maquinista q intenta dar marcha atras, no puede porque tiene q desbloquear a mano el freno emergencia y cerrar puertas sino no arranca el tren. Pasajeros liderados por charocop que huyen, dejando atras a los mas debiles, niños y ancianos




Más o menos similar a lo que ocurrió el 14 de marzo en muchas residencias, varias charoasistentas y charocuidadoras huyendo a todo trapo presas del pánico dejando a los ancianos abandonados a su suerte. Y se tapó todo como se tapará también esto de ir dejando tirados por el camino a los más débiles.

Saludos.


----------



## LordEntrophy (20 Ago 2022)

Mtk dijo:


> Cuota cop será condecorada y lo sabes. El gabinete de prensa de la policía no se puede permitir semejante actuación con perspectiva de género de los hombres de Paco.



O no. El primer paso es la total desaparición de "el relato" del dato que era policía.

Y algunos foreros apuntan que ya no era tampoco "la mujer" sino que se está diciendo "una persona del pasaje".

No subestimemos la capacidad de los medios para modificar los detalles de un relato, y de los telespectadores para olvidar dichos detalles.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

BOOOOM : AL FINAL LA CAJA NEGRA DEL TREN REVELA LA VERDAD : el gobierndo PEDO MARICON de VALENCIA ha dejado entrar el TREN en el FUEGO


https://elpais.com/espana/2022-08-19/los-pasajeros-que-saltaron-del-tren-que-iba-hacia-el-incendio-de-bejis-salieron-por-la-cabina-trasera-del-maquinista.html




www.burbuja.info




_

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

CONFIRMADO POR LA CAJA NEGRA.

EL GOBIERNO TE QUIERE MUERTE METIENDO UN TREN EN EL FUEGO

AL FINAL LA POLICIA DE SERVICIO ACTUO COMO LIBRE PARA LLEVAR A LAS LLAMAS A LOS MAS ASUSTADIZOS 







#17 jonolulu 17:54 ***

_Algunos de los pasajeros que se desembarcaron, seis de los cuales han sufrido quemaduras, han coincidido en que fue la maquinista la que les dijo que salieran. Pero otros testigos han señalado tanto a los agentes que los atendieron como a los que les interrogaron que quien incitó a abandonar el tren fue otra mujer, que ahora identifican como una policía nacional fuera de servicio.

...

Pero otros viajeros relataron, ya atendidos sobre el andén de la estación de regreso, que hubo una mujer, a la que inicialmente señalaron como la conductora, que les incitó a salir del tren. Fuentes conocedoras del caso aseguran que se trata de una agente, destinada en la comisaría de Xirivella, de quien algunos testigos dicen que “incitó” a la maquinista a que abriera las puertas. _

A ver si los que bajaron pensaron que la policia listilla era la maquinista


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

*LA CAJA NEGRA
DEMUESTRA QUE LOS POLITICOS LE DIERRON CARRIL PARA QUE SE METIERA EN LA BOCA DEL LOBO*

<<le contestaron que no tenían ningún aviso de incendio cerca de la vía>.

*tu tira. dale dale hasta la estacion palante to bien *
*no hay ningun incidio provocado ni nada *









_*—“Pues yo tengo el fuego delante” ( .... Bitch !) *_
*





contestó la operaria.*






La mujer, con varios años de experiencia como maquinista ferroviaria, agarró el móvil y fue pidiendo instrucciones, mientras dejaba la cabina delantera, atravesaba la zona de pasajeros (49 en esos momentos), e iba al furgón de cola para desbloquear la locomotora trasera y poder regresar y alejarse de las llamas. “Es que para poder dar la vuelta hay que bloquear la de cabeza y conectar la trasera. Ella lo hizo en cuatro minutos [en cuanto recibió la autorización del puesto de mando], y no es fácil, porque se suele tardar más”, ha explicado el portavoz del Sindicato Ferroviario. Para entonces, muchos pasajeros estaban muy asustados por la proximidad de las llamas.

*—¿No puedes volver para atrás?, le preguntaron algunos viajeros.*










*—No, no puedo, me tienen que dar permiso, replicó la maquinista.*​








Los pasajeros que saltaron del tren que fue sorprendido por el incendio de Bejís salieron por la cabina trasera del maquinista


La conductora se ratifica ante la Guardia Civil: pidió que nadie abandonase los vagones y no abrió las puertas. La caja negra apoya esa versión, según la investigación




elpais.com





*LO CUAL DEMUESTRA QUE EL GOBIERNO 
VA POR TI A MATARTE COMO SEA*
​


----------



## Mabuse (20 Ago 2022)

LordEntrophy dijo:


> O no. El primer paso es la total desaparición de "el relato" del dato que era policía.
> 
> Y algunos foreros apuntan que ya no era tampoco "la mujer" sino "una persona del pasaje".
> 
> No subestimemos la capacidad de los medios para modificar los detalles de un relato, y de los telespectadores para olvidar dichos detalles.



En los tiempos que se avecinan una policía contenta va a ser esencial para la oligarquía extractora. La charocop posiblemente termine con un paquete, pero no se va a saber del tema.


----------



## LordEntrophy (20 Ago 2022)

CASA dijo:


> Pues parece que al final la maquinista fue la más sensata, ayer yo comentaba que era una cagada por parte de las dos pero parece que esta se salva.
> 
> Respecto al túnel por lo que tengo entendido en situaciones de accidente o altas temperaturas son una jodida ratonera. Creo que fue en el de Montblanc donde murieron casi 40 personas, no es exactamente el mismo caso, pero no parece buena idea, de todas formas.



Quienes tenemos varios niños pequeños también hemos soñado con esos dispositivos en los asientos de atrás del coche


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (20 Ago 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> Algo es evidente:
> 
> La maquinista veia el fuego y continuaba su marcha hacia un infierno en llamas.
> 
> Los pasajeros ven que no para, y logicamente entran en panico, alguien acciona freno de emergencia, charocop q entra en cabina , 2 mujeres que no coordinan bien. Mientras tanto pasajeros que empiezan a abrir ventana de emergencia, entra humo, mas acojone, maquinista q intenta dar marcha atras, no puede porque tiene q desbloquear a mano el freno emergencia y cerrar puertas sino no arranca el tren. Pasajeros liderados por charocop que huyen, dejando atras a los mas debiles, niños y ancianos



Y no te olvides de la llamada de la charo maquinista al bombero torero, porque se ve que la mujer se planteaba seguir y carbonizar a los viajeros puffff.


----------



## LordEntrophy (20 Ago 2022)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> Y no te olvides de la llamada de la charo maquinista al bombero torero, porque se ve que la mujer se planteaba seguir y carbonizar a los viajeros puffff.



No, el Protocolo la faculta para detener y hacer retroceder al tren, pero INFORMANDO PREVIAMENTE al Puesto de Mando.







Que pueda no ser necesaria la autorización del PM o que pudiera haber sabido que por esa línea no venían trenes detrás siendo un cantón único, es otra cuestión.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Ago 2022)

*. BOOOOM.

GVARROS Y POVRES COGRETRENES PAGAIMPVESTOS CALCINADOS*





*Actualmente el 11M es un caso "judicialmente resuelto".*​
 ​
​


----------



## Aspie (20 Ago 2022)

Cuando surgen problemas fregando, es más fácil pagar los platos rotos.


----------



## César Borgia (20 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Ahí está la caja negra del tren y los testigos. Solo la poli y los bobos que la siguieron ahora se hacen los locos.



¿Qué caja negra? supongo que te referirás al parte de incidencias que ha hecho la maquinista y ha filtrado RENFE, La maquinista dice una cosa y la policía y algunos testigos otra. 
Lo dicho no hay nada confirmado, hay dos versiones contradictorias. 

Por cierto en la SER han dicho "EL maquinista", será un lapsus de la periodista............


----------



## bebe (20 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> ¿Qué caja negra? supongo que te referirás al parte de incidencias que ha hecho la maquinista y ha filtrado RENFE, La maquinista dice una cosa y la policía y algunos testigos otra.
> Lo dicho no hay nada confirmado, hay dos versiones contradictorias.
> 
> Por cierto en la SER han dicho "EL maquinista", será un lapsus de la periodista............



Al parecer existe una caja negra que graba acciones y conversaciones como en los aviones.


----------



## Mis Alaska (20 Ago 2022)

cohynetes dijo:


> Vamos a ver te lo digo desde el respeto que pareces gilipollas:
> 
> Mujer= incompetente
> 
> Fin



Desde el respeto nunca se puede insultar, pero bueno, cada uno tiene sus estándares de moralidad.


----------



## 4motion (20 Ago 2022)

HuskyJerk dijo:


> No sé si lo han dicho ya pero todo encaja con un acto de terrorismo de Estado fallido. Pretendían un "dantesco horrorosso apocalíptico" "accidente" causado por el machista clima climático cambiático. NOTISIA MUNDIAL. HORROR EN SPAIN.



Lo dije.

Querían muertos carbonizados en honor al señor CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mis Alaska (20 Ago 2022)

A la poli le falto poco para ir a denunciar 'la incompetencia' de RENFE. Me quedo más tranquila sabiendo que es nacional. Una actuación así la daba por descontada de un municipal, pero no de un nacional. 

El resultado es que la maquinista sacó el tren del incendio en el que se metió y la mayor parte de los pasajeros no sufrieron percance o fue leve.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (20 Ago 2022)

D´Omen dijo:


> Foro cuñaos en estado en puro. Ayer habia uno diciendo que un buen maquinista hubiera pasado por las llamas a 200km/h sin parar hasta Zaragoza. En un tramo donde el tren no puede pasar los 60km/h por cierto.



Imagínate que tenemos un descarrilamiento en plena zona de llamas


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (20 Ago 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Lo dije.
> 
> Querían muertos carbonizados en honor al señor CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO.
> 
> ...



Es una operación PSY OPS de manual de la logia globalista para que los maestres de turno nos puedan llamar "asesinos" si nos quejamos porque nos suben los impuestos


----------



## Periplo (20 Ago 2022)

La inclusion forzada de mujeras en el ambito laboral nos va salir por un ojo de la cara y parte del otro....al tiempo.
Cuidado pues!


----------



## César Borgia (20 Ago 2022)

Se ve que había un dron por ahí , TVE está sacando imágenes que no había visto............la primera foto se podría titular la rebelión de las charos................ni un sólo tío......


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## César Borgia (20 Ago 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


>



A ver si los que decían que no había llamas y sólo hierbajos al lado de la vía ven este vídeo......


----------



## furia porcina (20 Ago 2022)

Y sin esperar que haya retraso, es un chollo para terroristas, atracadores, piquetes huelguistas y otra gente de malvivir.


----------



## frangelico (20 Ago 2022)

Los que se quemaron , se encuentran entre los qje huyeron del tren incitados por la charicía?


----------



## el ejpertoc (20 Ago 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Era una cría fue una pardilla acababa de aprobar la oposición encima creo que su padre era Sargento o el jefe de la policía municipal de León



De León? No será de la saga de: "aquí ha muerto un bicho"


----------



## furia porcina (20 Ago 2022)

LostSouls dijo:


> Vamos a presenciar concurso de pollas entre chiringuitos los próximos días. Por lo pronto Adif y renfe han sacado su info y no deja en buen lugar a los chiringuitos de puesto avanzado ni a la sediciosa del tren de las 16.23.
> Ojito que en el sector ferroviario hay ganas a la incompetencia política y a los chiringuitos autonómicos y son muy corporativistas, los políticos que tengan responsabilidades y no hayan estado a la altura han dado con un hueso duro de roer.
> Que me corrijan los foreros ferroviarios si me equivoco.



Si claro, como cuando el accidente de Santiago.


----------



## Avila256 (20 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Aquí no hay nada confirmado, cada día sale una versión nueva.



Y nunca se sabrá, este gobierno no se puede permitir que una Charo tenga la culpa.


----------



## nate (20 Ago 2022)

Hay algo peor que una charo? Si. Una charocop.


----------



## algemeine (20 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> A ver si los que decían que no había llamas y sólo hierbajos al lado de la vía ven este vídeo......



Imaginemos que estas conduciendo un mercancias con 1000 toneladas de gasolina en cisternas detras....

¿Te meterias dentro del incendio?


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (20 Ago 2022)

Es lo que pasa cuando sacas a una mujer de su hábitat natural: la cocina: Charocop confunde taser con pistolón y se carga al quinqui.


----------



## nate (20 Ago 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


>



Una charo con el maleton queriendo salir. Jajajajajaj.. a donde coño se cree que va?


----------



## Javiser (20 Ago 2022)

Entre la poli y la Maquinista apañaron bien el asunto. Que lamentable todo esto


----------



## Javiser (20 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El tren estuvo 26 minutos parado "esperando ordenes superiores" .
> 
> Luego las reacciones de los pasajeros igual no son las adecuadas pero hay que estar dentro de un tren rodeados de llamas para ver como reaccionaría cada uno.



También te digo una cosa, en estos casos hay que tener un poco más de cojones y saltarse las órdenes superiores. La Maquinista debería tirar marcha atrás avisando de que lo hace ( no pidiendo permiso) ante el riesgo, y retirarse hacia atrás un poco para salir del peligro, y una vez retirado lo suficiente luego ya si eso esperas lo que sea para el permiso para ir marcha atrás más distancia aún, pero lo primero es salir de ahí tengan permiso o no, avisando para que paren otros trenes y ya .

Un hombre le echa más cojones y hace eso. Una mujer espera a que la den permiso 26 minutos en medio de las llamas.

En menos de un minuto un tío dice a los pasajeros por megafonía del tren "señores, vamos a salir de aquí, que no se mueva nadie" para que nadie frene el tren, avisa al centro de control y ya está yendo marcha atrás .

Es más, es posible que viendo las llamas un tío hubiese parado antes de meterse en todo el medio y no haga ni falta echar marcha atrás, quizá un poco para dejar hueco por si las llamas se extienden


----------



## BART2022 (20 Ago 2022)

Entre Charos anda el juego


----------



## César Borgia (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## el mensa (20 Ago 2022)

Si no pasan más desgracias es porque tenemos un ángel de la guarda trabajando a destajo y sospecho que a punto de pedir la baja por estréss, depresión, ansiedad.

Por ejemplo, en los incendios forestales hasta que no ha ardido casi todo el combustible y cambia el viento no se paran, a pesar de los denostados esfuerzos de pilotOs y bomberOs jugándose la vida en primera fila, mal dotados y peor comandados*. Me recuerda a la república en el 36 que teniendo gran parte del territorio, zonas industriales, grandes ciudades y marina era una casa putas con las ventanas abiertas a la plaza mayor, con el resultado que todos sabemos.

* Ahora vemos el resultado de 30 años malgastando recursos y sin planificación eficaz en la gestión de los montes y masas forestales. Eso si, a los políticos se les llena la boca hablando de ecologismo, prohibiendo hasta recoger piedras del monte, son los primeros en poner el cazo con los concursos y concesiones a sus amiguitos, no mueven un dedo si no se pueden hacer dos fotitos eco propagandistas, trincar pasta con carteles y merenderos de mierda y enchufar a sus contactos en observatorios y oficinitas de mierda totalmente ineficientes.


----------



## Lampedusa y otros 574 (20 Ago 2022)

BeKinGo dijo:


> En 26 minutos paró el tren y comunicó el incendio, le respondieron desde el mando que no tenían aviso de nada, se plantó y dijo que lo estaba viendo que le dieran permiso para cambiar de sentido, para eso ha de cambiar de cabina y reiniciarla, le tiran de alarmas y le fuerzan una puerta.
> Eso impide la marcha del tren y ha de ir a reponerlas manualmente al sitio, mientras Super Cuotacop le monta una sedición entre el pasaje y hace entrar en pánico a unas 20 personas que la siguen por miedo.
> Pone en marcha en tren y vuelve muy despacio, tiene que parar 7 veces a recoger heridos, sip, todos los heridos están entre los que abandonaron el tren, y a su vez fueron abandonados por la troupe de Super Cuotacop, absortos ellos en su carrera contra la muerte,
> 
> ...




Es la impresión que me daba desde el principio.


Gotthard dijo:


> Tambien es plausible lo que dices. Pero no te preocupes. Esto lo van a enterrar con cualquier otra cosa con tal de no dejar en evidencia a las dos charos.




Yo veo una charo y una señora, las cosas como son.


----------



## LangostaPaco (20 Ago 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Fijaos en las mangas del uniforme de los del chaleco. Uno petao, la otra tirillas.
> 
> ¿En quién confiarías para sacarte de un tren en llamas? Pues eso.



Machista,!! La mujer tiene la misma fuerza!!!


----------



## Lain Coubert (20 Ago 2022)

Denle unas medallas a esas mujeras: eso sí es control poblacional, y no las vacunas del cobí.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (20 Ago 2022)

La tia pensandose que era Sara Connor, cuando en realidad era:


----------



## Xaki-navaja (20 Ago 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Conductora entra en pánico porque el protocolo le exige esperar ordenes lo que mantiene el tren parado y se ve aumentar el humo y el fuego desde los vagones.
> 
> Conductora le dice a Charo policía que no le están haciendo puto caso los de la centralita.
> 
> ...



Tal cual, esto da para una película de Almorranadobar.


----------



## el paciente (20 Ago 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> También te digo una cosa, en estos casos hay que tener un poco más de cojones y saltarse las órdenes superiores. La Maquinista debería tirar marcha atrás avisando de que lo hace ( no pidiendo permiso) ante el riesgo, y retirarse hacia atrás un poco para salir del peligro, y una vez retirado lo suficiente luego ya si eso esperas lo que sea para el permiso para ir marcha atrás más distancia aún, pero lo primero es salir de ahí tengan permiso o no, avisando para que paren otros trenes y ya .
> 
> Un hombre le echa más cojones y hace eso. Una mujer espera a que la den permiso 26 minutos en medio de las llamas.
> 
> ...



Estás cerca de la verdad.
La maquinista no tiene ni debe comunicar nada ante un peligro inminente, solo actuar. 
Si en el momento que para, se ve envuelta por el fuego,sin cambiar de cabina, retrocede 300 metros y a continuación se cambia de cabina y comunica que va a retroceder, hubiera sido perfecto, pero claro, estamos hablando 2 días después y sentados tranquilamente.
Yo creo que al detenerse no estaba todavía muy cerca el fuego, con lo cual es correcto comunicar tu posición, la situación del fuego y que vas a retroceder. Obviamente ya mismo en la contestacion te dan permiso.
Luego en cuestión de 2 minutos se reaviva el fuego por un cambio de viento.
Se necesitan sobre los 3 minutos para hacer un cambio de cabina.
Que pasa entonces? El fuego se acerca tanto que de las 48 personas, unas cuantas entran en pánico .
En este momento ya no hay ni protocolos, ni calma, ni autoridad que valga, para algunos es un salvese quien pueda.
Esta actuación tampoco es reprochable porque estamos en pánico.
Mientras tanto la maquinista ha llegado a la otra cabina y no le sube el freno porque ya le han tirado de algún aparato de alarma .
Por supuesto que está nerviosa pero se dirige rápidamente hacia atrás para ir reponiendo dichos aparatos y avisar de que no los toquen.
El grueso de la gente ya está en el coche de cola y observa que la puerta de acceso al maquinista no está cerrada y alguno que entrará ve que hay una puerta que se puede abrir desde dentro y tiene acceso a la vía.
Pies para que os quiero.
Ya no sé si cuando volvió la maquinista habían salido todos o no, pero no pudo evitarlo desde luego.
Creo que el fuego ya les pasó de largo, la maquinista pudo rearmar en esos 10 minutos siguientes y recoger poco a poco a los que habían saltado.
Culpables? La maquinista no, siempre estuvo ahí, os puedo asegurar que hubiera sido la última en abandonar el tren.
Los pasajeros? Pues no sé que…..somos responsables cuando entramos en pánico?
Renfe? Por ,falta de personal no había interventor cuando siempre ese tren lo ha llevado.
Adif? No, si nadie le avisa no puede cortar las vías.
La Generalitat? El organismo que le corresponda debió preveer que un cambio de viento podía afectar las vías del tren.


----------



## sikBCN (20 Ago 2022)

Pues ahora que lo pienso el otro día subí en un autobús urbano conducido por una señorita, y la pegaba unos frenazos que flipabas, no tenía ni zorra idea de conducir suavemente.

O sea que tal vez sería mejor evitar los autobuses urbanos conducidos por mujeres.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ha salido en las noticias de Antena3
> "La maquinista no abrió la puerta, fue otra persona"
> 
> Han recalcado 4 o 5 veces lo de "persona" pero ya sabemos que fue la que se marchó del tren con el grupito, y luego la maquinista tuvo que ir recogiendo pasajeros.
> ...



Si si, a mi me olió a chamusquina eso de "persona", lo dijeron 4 veces jaja, algo raruno hay aquí en todo esto...


----------



## Guanovirus (20 Ago 2022)

Cuotas de genardo en policía nacional, guardia civil y ejército. Está pasando en todo occidente y se estudiará en los libros de historia como el mayor desastre civilizatorio de la humanidad.


Voy drogado agentes, lo siento!


----------



## El Mano (20 Ago 2022)

A mí lo que no deja des sorprenderme, es la obsesión de la peña en no soltar la maleta. No solo en esta ocasión, en muchos incidentes aéreos también lo he visto. Si de verdad temían por su vida, por qué cargan con la maleta por el balasto durante kilómetros? Qué coño llevan ahí? Krügerrands o qué? En serio, cuatro mierdas de ropas del Zara y un ordenador portátil son irremplazables? Como para arriesgar la vida?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (20 Ago 2022)

El Mano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162052
> 
> A mí lo que no deja des sorprenderme, es la obsesión de la peña en no soltar la maleta. No solo en esta ocasión, en muchos incidentes aéreos también lo he visto. Si de verdad temían por su vida, por qué cargan con la maleta por el balasto durante kilómetros? Qué coño llevan ahí? Krügerrands o qué? En serio, cuatro mierdas de ropas del Zara y un ordenador portátil son irremplazables? Como para arriesgar la vida?



La gente no puede vivir sin su esmárfon y demás posesiones materiales....


----------



## Tanchus (20 Ago 2022)

Charos con placa y pistola. Qué podría salir mal?


----------



## Tanchus (20 Ago 2022)

Oyendo hablar al padre ya se ve de dónde le viene a la charopolicía el afán de protagonismo y el retraso.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (20 Ago 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no es tan fácil, las llamas pueden estar avanzando perpendicularmente a la via y cuando te percatas de que estan cerca no hay escapatoria ni adelante ni atrás, depende tambien del terreno ect. La responsabilidad no está en ese tren que lidio como pudo de verse en el medio de un incendio, la responsabilidad la tienen los oficinistas que velan porque un tren no transite por medio de un incendio.



Tú eres tonto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Ago 2022)

tu eres un aborto de cabra


COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Tú eres tonto.


----------



## Charo afgana (20 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Se ve que había un dron por ahí , TVE está sacando imágenes que no había visto............la primera foto se podría titular la rebelión de las charos................ni un sólo tío......
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1161974
> 
> ...



Brutal documento

  

Manadas de charos histéricas por mitad del campo.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (20 Ago 2022)

El Mano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162052
> 
> A mí lo que no deja des sorprenderme, es la obsesión de la peña en no soltar la maleta. No solo en esta ocasión, en muchos incidentes aéreos también lo he visto. Si de verdad temían por su vida, por qué cargan con la maleta por el balasto durante kilómetros? Qué coño llevan ahí? Krügerrands o qué? En serio, cuatro mierdas de ropas del Zara y un ordenador portátil son irremplazables? Como para arriesgar la vida?



Mirad los bracines de la picoleta. Esta como para un forcejeo con los tigres de Arkan.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (20 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Se ve que había un dron por ahí , TVE está sacando imágenes que no había visto............la primera foto se podría titular la rebelión de las charos................ni un sólo tío......
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1161974
> 
> ...



La tecnologia nos esta ofreciendo imagenes que preferiria no querer ver.


----------



## .Kaikus (20 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> El tren estuvo 26 minutos parado "esperando ordenes superiores" .



El tren estuvo parado y no le afecto el fuego, o sea que la maquinista detuvo el tren antes.


----------



## Lady_A (20 Ago 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Te lo explico: un buen maquinista en cuanto ve peligro primero aminora la marcha si hace falta a paso de hombre y si tiene cualquier duda, por pequeña que sea, efectúa detención inmediata, sin meterse en la boca del lobo. Cosa que aquí no pasó: se vio el humo y las llamas y aún así siguió, hasta estar demasiado cerca. A eso me refería.



La detención inmediata son muchos kilómetros rulando.

La única fuente que dice que no redujo o "detuvo inmediatamente" es la charocop y la charocop se debía creer que un tren puede meter un frenazo sin descarrilar. Cuando un tren por inercia viaja varios km. Y eso paso. Luego la misma charocop admite que retrocedió de manera automática pero le bloquearon el tren




Javiser dijo:


> También te digo una cosa, en estos casos hay que tener un poco más de cojones y saltarse las órdenes superiores. La Maquinista debería tirar marcha atrás avisando de que lo hace ( no pidiendo permiso) ante el riesgo, y retirarse hacia atrás un poco para salir del peligro, y una vez retirado lo suficiente luego ya si eso esperas lo que sea para el permiso para ir marcha atrás más distancia aún, pero lo primero es salir de ahí tengan permiso o no, avisando para que paren otros trenes y ya .
> 
> Un hombre le echa más cojones y hace eso. Una mujer espera a que la den permiso 26 minutos en medio de las llamas.
> 
> ...




Los 26 minutos es porque le tiraron abajo el sistema al parar el tren. Tuvo que cruzar el tren y rearmar todo el sistema.

Hasta la charocop habla de que efectivamente estaba esperando ordenes de la central para que le despejaran la vía o le confirmaran que no habia tren o la distancia de otros trenes.

Nunca se sabe si le dieron luz verde pero la misma charocop admitió que retrocedió y al hacerlo solo pudo ir unos pocos metros porque alguien habia dado al freno de emergencia y tenía que cruzar hacia la cola, rearmar el freno de manera manual, desbloquear el sistema y retroceder de manera manual.

A mitad de camino se le amotinaron (seguramente charocop) y pidió que se abrieran las puertas para huir. En ese momento abrió o abrieron las puertas y bloquearon mas el tren

Los 26 minutos no fueron de cháchara esperando ordenes sino arreglando un tren que estaba inutilizado. En cuanto pudo lo atraso.

Ya me gustaría verte a ti correr por pasillos estrechos con pasajeros acosanfote y una charocop amotinada y diciéndole a la pena que se salvara quien pudiera mientras el tren se te bloquea dos veces y tienes que reactivar todo un sistema.

26 minutos no me parecen excesivos. Seguramente este tipo de trenes tienen bloqueos automáticos y temporizadores por seguridad, por lo que no vale solo con reactivar el modo manual sino que tienes que desactivar los bloqueos de emergencia.

Incluido uno que vendrá en las propias vías que sera automático centralita por si un conductor loco le da por querer estrellar dos trenes o los coge un terrorista.




.Kaikus dijo:


> El tren estuvo parado y no le afecto el fuego, o sea que la maquinista detuvo el tren antes.



Claro, hasta la charocop en su relato manipulado de mierda lo recoge.

Paro el tren y retrocedió pero fue poco porque se le bloqueo. No se sabe si por los sistemas de seguridad del propio tren desde la central y por eso "esperaba ordenes", que seria que le desbloquearan el antiretroceso automático o fue por el freno de mano que alguien acciono.

Pero lo que queda claro es que despues de anular el sistema y reiniciarlo alguien lo bloqueo nuevamente quizás por tener el freno de mano puesto o por abrir las puertas debido al motín. Así que tuvo que volver a empezar.


----------



## bebe (20 Ago 2022)

Las declaraciones de la super poli mentirosa: Una pasajera del tren atrapado por el incendio de Bejís, a la maquinista: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí"


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ago 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> Pues ahora que lo pienso el otro día subí en un autobús urbano conducido por una señorita, y la pegaba unos frenazos que flipabas, no tenía ni zorra idea de conducir suavemente.
> 
> O sea que tal vez sería mejor evitar los autobuses urbanos conducidos por mujeres.











Muere una mujer y trasladan a un hombre herido de gravedad tras ser atropellados por un autobús en A Coruña


El siniestro tuvo lugar en la calle San Andrés, a la altura de la plaza Pontevedra, sobre las 19.05 horas. La conductora precisó de ayuda psicológica



www.lavozdegalicia.es





recientemente se produjo un atropello mortal en Coruña por un autobús urbano.

Es inexplicable que pudiese suceder.

Si hubiese sido un conductor probablemente hubiese tenido los suficientes reflejos para evitar la tragedia que se habría solucionado con un frenazo y un bocinazo.

No en vano durante la adolescencia los chavales se la pasan jugando a la play y ellas en el instagram


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (20 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Cuentan en la Cuatro que la culpa del bloqueo del tren es de una mujer que encabezó una rebelión. No dicen cual pero suena a la poli valiente, que abrió las puertas para huir.
> ...



En Antonia3 dijeron que era una persona. Como no podían saber la autopercepción de género de esa persona actuaron con la prudencia habitual.

Este incidente deja claro la desigualdad que existe en España. No prodremos ser nunca iguales mientras desde el poder, y con nuestra pasta, se obstinen en decir que somos desiguales.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (20 Ago 2022)

Ya se sabe de sobra que fue la mujer policía la que la lió parda. Al final la maquinista hizo lo que pudo y no actuó del todo mal.

Esta noticia no se está dando mucho en los medios porque es obvio que no se quiere dar a entender que una mujer NO DEBE estar en el cuerpo de policía. Así que están dejando que el tiempo pase y corriendo un tupido velo; como en la violación de Igualada, que no se sepa que fue un puto panchi.

Este accidente demuestra otra cosa de lo que no se suele hablar mucho, y es la autopercepción de las mujeres y su ego incontrolable cuando tienen un trabajo de responsabilidad.
Esa mujer policía, por el mero hecho de serlo, se creía ya por encima de todos y por encima de la propia maquinista, que es la que sabe qué hacer con el tren. Al final pasó lo que pasó.


----------



## Satori (20 Ago 2022)

Lo que no me cuadra es lo de antes del suceso: dejando aparte lo de que desde el centro de control dejaran que ese tren saliera, no me cabe en la cabeza que la maquinista/jefa de tren siguiera camino viendo claramente que se aproximaba a un incendio. Soy yo el maquinista, y me pueden decir misa desde el centro de control, paro el tren, aviso al centro de control y me vuelvo poco a poco a la estación de partida.


----------



## eljusticiero (20 Ago 2022)

JIJIJIJIJIHIJIJI


----------



## en practicas (20 Ago 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Lo explica bien la noticia del país, parar el tren es muy sencillo solo hay que romper el precinto de plástico y pulsar una seta roja lo de difícil es abrir las puertas de forma manual eso ya suspenden intentaron abrirlas pero no pudieron y al final salieron por la puerta ordinaria como las de una casa con asa y pestillo que existe en la locomotora aprovechando que la makinista tuvo que ir a rearmar el sistema que algun idiota accióno en e. Vagon parando todo el tren




Aclarar que aunque los viajeros no consiguieran abrir la puerta manualmente, desde el momento que accionas la palanca de desbloqueo se impide traccionar al tren ya que la puerta está desbloqueada y podria abrirse en cualquier momento. Las puertas del 599 son bastante pesadas (por grandes, cosas de Renfe) por lo que si no sabes como abrirla manualmente cuesta un poquito hacerlo.


----------



## Orgelmeister (20 Ago 2022)

rsaca dijo:


> Yo en este asunto creo que falta una tercera charo que cuando el lío estaba en su apogeo se acercase a las dos charos empoderadas para criticar a los hombres, que si dónde están cuando se les necesita, que si las mujeres nos bastamos de sobra, no les necesitamos, etc. Sin aportar nada pero dando por culo y criticando.
> 
> Y una cuarta Charo, la Charo fantasma, que es la principal responsable. La Charo que estando en el control central no aviso a la Maquinista y tampoco le dio instrucciones de forma inmediata cuando esta las pidió. Posiblemente inicialmente trato de escurrir el bulto y tras meditar sobre la cagada se fue corriendo a buscar un hombre con experiencia que le dijese cómo actuar.



Faltaría la que grita enloquecida sin aportar nada. y la que graba con la resolución más baja posible y mano temblorosa.
Eeeeeeeeeeeh.


----------



## Autómata (20 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> Las declaraciones de la super poli mentirosa: Una pasajera del tren atrapado por el incendio de Bejís, a la maquinista: "Por favor, haz algo, sácanos de aquí"



Parece una declaración escrita a la prensa, que escriba o declare esto conscientemente alguien de las ffcc de seguridad del estado: "para que pudieramos escapar *al menos los que teníamos la posibilidad de salir...........todos jóvenes*" los deja en muy mal lugar ¿no se forman en estos supuestos de emergencia? . Sobre todo si usó su condición para que ella misma y una parte del pasaje "los jovenes que tenían posibilidad de salir" tuvieran mas opciones de supervivencia sobre la gente mayor o discapacitada, que de no haber opción de mover el tren hubiera quedado a su suerte a la espera de que llegara ayuda, quizá ya demasiado tarde.


----------



## Tejota (20 Ago 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Lo que no me cuadra es lo de antes del suceso: dejando aparte lo de que desde el centro de control dejaran que ese tren saliera, no me cabe en la cabeza que la maquinista/jefa de tren siguiera camino viendo claramente que se aproximaba a un incendio. Soy yo el maquinista, y me pueden decir misa desde el centro de control, paro el tren, aviso al centro de control y me vuelvo poco a poco a la estación de partida.



Quizas no vio donde se metia.... eso es orografia montañosa. Y si el incendio avanzo rapido cuando se quiso dar cuenta estaba en medio del infierno.
El problema es que los pasajeros actuaron por su cuenta, tiraron de freno de emergencia y rompieron un cristal para salir. Y si eso le sumas que el pasaje estaba amotinado y con una charocop de jefa de motin ya tienes todos los ingredientes para pasar lo que paso.

Bastante tuvo que hacer la maquinista para rearmar todo el tren, vagon por vagon despues de un freno de emergencia. Recoger a los que se habian ido por las vias y llegar medio socarrados a la estacion anterior.

Yo lo vi claro desde el principio cuando la charocop solto toda su propaganda en redes antes que nadie y sobre todo que iba a denunciar por delito de lesiones a no se quien. Ahi ya cantaba que sabia que habia metido el ancon hasta el fondo con el amotinamiento de un tren y posterior omision de socorro a los del tren. A esta tia se le va a caer el pelo pero no nos enteraremos nunca.


----------



## Agente Coulson (20 Ago 2022)

El tren parado, los pasajeros que ven que pasan los minutos y las llamas se acercan. Nadie sabe si el tren va a moverse en sentido contrario, no hay ninguna información. Qué era lo más razonable? Quedarse o salir? Pues probablemente, no sabiendo que el tren se iba a mover, lo más razonable era salir del tren para tener alguna posibilidad.

Pienso que faltó liderazgo y coordinación. Un poco de masculinidad tóxica no hubiera ido mal.


----------



## Pajirri (20 Ago 2022)

ojala empuren a la charocop


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (20 Ago 2022)

Liderazgo. Yo hubiera dado solo 5 minutos.

Si en 5 minutos no dan clara informacion e instrucciones por megafonia, no espero mas, y salgo a salvarme.

Hay que tener sangre de horchata para esperar ahi chareando 26 minutos mientras ver el fuego rodearte inexorable


----------



## CaCO3 (20 Ago 2022)

A mí lo que más me pasma del asunto es la forma miserable en que ha intentado venderse la charocop: llamar a la maquinista histérica, calificarse de "acostumbrada a situaciones de estrés" y de salvadora del pasaje del tren, cuando lo cierto es que fue ella la que actuó como una histérica, no sabemos si fue la culpable de que el tren se demorara en retroceder y, finalmente, salió corriendo para salvar el culo dejando atrás a todo aquel que no podía seguirle el paso por ser demasiado débil o tropezarse en la huida.


----------



## bebe (20 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Liderazgo. Yo hubiera dado solo 5 minutos.
> 
> Si en 5 minutos no dan clara informacion e instrucciones por megafonia, no espero mas, y salgo a salvarme.
> 
> Hay que tener sangre de horchata para esperar ahi chareando 26 minutos mientras ver el fuego rodearte inexorable



Habrían sido 10 minutos si Miss Poli Heroína Histérica no hubiera tirado del freno de emergencia ,largándose con tres jovencitos sin mirar atrás. Dejó tirados a niños, ancianos, un señor con muletas... Vale que se le buscaron ellos por hacerla caso, pero menuda policía.
El orgullo del cuerpo.
Por cierto : los del vagón 1y 2 atestiguan haber estado muy tranquilos. Solo el vagón 3 , el de la poli, estaba histérico.
Y era fuego de matojo, no un bosque ardiendo.


----------



## Orgelmeister (20 Ago 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> El tren parado, los pasajeros que ven que pasan los minutos y las llamas se acercan. Nadie sabe si el tren va a moverse en sentido contrario, no hay ninguna información. Qué era lo más razonable? Quedarse o salir? Pues probablemente, no sabiendo que el tren se iba a mover, lo más razonable era salir del tren para tener alguna posibilidad.
> 
> Pienso que faltó liderazgo y coordinación. Un poco de masculinidad tóxica no hubiera ido mal.



Sigo diciendo que faltó una persona (un revisor por ejemplo) que representara y/o apoyara frente al pasaje la autoridad y la acción procedimentada de la maquinista.

Eso junto con la falta de anticipación del aviso de incendio a/desde Renfe/Adif me parecen la raíz del problema.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

Lampedusa y otros 574 dijo:


> Es la impresión que me daba desde el principio.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo veo una charo y una señora, las cosas como son.



Yo veo dos charos totalmente sobrepasadas por la situación.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (20 Ago 2022)

jijiji ahora baja por estres y ya si algun dia vuelve a hacer como que trabaja a la ofi a mover papeles si es que no lo esta ya


parece ser que la policia siempre esta alla donde nadie la necesita


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (20 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Si asi fuese, la culpa es de todas y cada una de las personas que se dejaron llevar por esa "cabecilla"... ¿o la fulana esa obligo a alguien a seguir su ejemplo?
> 
> A ver si empezamos a hacernos responsables de nuestros actos... si yo estoy alli hago X o Y pero es mi decision mientras no sea forzado a hacer algo concreto. La gente que se bajase porque una pava lo hizo, ahora que no diga que "es que dijo que era lo mejor...", porque si no era empleada de la empresa, su opinion valia lo mismo que la de cualquier otra persona.




a ver, si paro el tren no es que haya dejado espacio a la decision


----------



## bebe (20 Ago 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> a ver, si paro el tren no es que haya dejado espacio a la decision



Y más si se pone a gritar "soy policía se lo que me digo."


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (20 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Pues que quieees que te diga. Tendra un problema laboral si es policia, tiro de placa para cubrirse de autoridad y la cago fuerte, pero yo te digo una cosa... si hubiese dicho "soy bombero", entiendo que la gente pensase "esta sabe de que habla", pero que diga "soy policia" a mis ojos le otorga identica autoridad en esa situacion que si dice "soy medico", "soy concejal" o "soy repostera".




de verdad crees que un funcionario va a poner en su sitio a otro funcionario?


no se en que mundo vivis. Viven con inmunidad absoluta.


recordais al que entro en casa por una fiesta sin orden del juez? de casualidad lo grabaron y juzgaton, me juego lo que sea a que no le ha pasado nada. como mucho una minisancion y a seguir abusarndo de la autoridad siempre y cuando enfrente este un remero y no un delincuente


----------



## DUDH (20 Ago 2022)

Olvidaros de toda la mierda que ha metido la charocop histérica. 
De los que se quedaron en el tren ¿Hay intoxicados por humo, quemados? ¿Está el tren churruscado? ¿Subió mucho la temperatura en el interior del tren?....

Espero que le reconozcan la profesionalidad y buen hacer a la Ilustre Señora Doña Maquinista y a la charo con placa le metan un paquetazo. Fin.


----------



## Lampedusa y otros 574 (20 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo veo dos charos totalmente sobrepasadas por la situación.




Bueno, en realidad ni tú ni yo vemos nada. Nos imaginamos esa situación de la que hablas a partir del relato de los periodistas, de nuestras experiencias pasadas, y de la influencia que tenga sobre nosotros lo que hayamos leído en este mismo hilo.

De acuerdo con mi experiencia y lo que he leído, veo en la policía una charo sobrepasada por la situación y movida por ese egoísmo de lobo que rige siempre a la generación de cristal, y a una señora, algo más mayor, que, en una situación caótica y de pánico generalizado, con una charo que no aportaba precisamente tranquilidad ni orden, es capaz de mantener la calma suficiente para sacar a aquéllos que estaban a su cargo, sanos y salvos, de una situación dramática. Los que siguieron a esta joven tan emprendedora y con tanta iniciativa, no corrieron precisamente mejor suerte. Y habría que ver cuál era el resultado final si el tren, en su marcha, no los hubiera recogido.


Todos hemos conocido charos y, efectivamente, existen. Pero no todas las mujeres son eso. Yo, a algunas en concreto, las admiro bastante (como a algunos hombres, tampoco muchos).


Como tú, yo tengo mis sesgos: no veo aquí un problema de mujeres y hombres. Veo más bien un problema generacional; no es culpa de los jóvenes (padres permisivos, sistema educativo ramplón y facilón, falta de sacrificios como el servicio militar, ausencia de responsabilidad penal o de cualquier tipo, madres que antes les transmitían valores trabajando más horas de las debidas, media inculcándoles ideas abracadabrantes...). Pero no puedo evitar mi sesgo. La lucha de hombres y mujeres, no es la mía. La de clases, tampoco. Me gustaría que tampoco lo fuera la generacional. Y, sin embargo... es difícil convivir con ellos (y ellas).

Huyen por una vía abandonando a niños y ancianos. Abren puertas sin autorización de la autoridad a cargo. Generan el caos, como si estuvieran en una clase de la nefasta E.S.O. o en botellón. No se puede confiar en una gente así. Y alguna, hasta difama a la que se queda a sacar a los que están en apuros o, en su caso, a perecer con ellos. Los que se fueron, no tienen honor. Y no hay que matarlos por ello. Pero hay que tratarlos como personas sin honor: por parte de su familia, sus amigos, sus compañeros de trabajo y sus paisanos; así es como se mantiene una sociedad sana. Para cosas más graves, ya está el Derecho Penal, que nos está resultando demasiado blandito también.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y yo insisto en que no.
> 
> Falló en el primer paso de una intervención en emergencia que es asegurar y proteger. Normalmente con un uniforme, aunque sea de cartero la gente obedece al instante aunque este atacada de los nervios. Su capacitación falló, sea por lo que sea.
> 
> ...



Habia peligro inminente? Es discutible despues de estar parados mas de 20 minutos, rearmar el tren, volver y que nadie de los de dentro estuviera herido ni el tren chamuscado. Y si no habia peligro inminente (que asi parece), la maquinista hizo lo que tenia que hacer. De la otra mejor no hablo, en mi opinion le tenia que caer un buen paquete, pero no va a ser asi. Y de los heridos, no va a ver ni uno ni un euro, porque salieron del tren sin permiso, y tanto renfe como adif se van a lavar las manos. Y lo ultimo... ¿no dimite nadie del gobierno de la comunidad, que es quien tenia que haber avisado a renfe y adif? Porque aqui mucho hablar de la maquinista , de la otra y de los heridos, pero la causa originaria del problema fue que no se avisase a renfe y adif que el tren no podia circular. FIN.


----------



## D´Omen (20 Ago 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Imagínate que tenemos un descarrilamiento en plena zona de llamas



Además, o que antes de descarrillar el maquinista advierta que la via más adelante esta inutilizada. Lo más sensato si no hay información expresa del que el resto de la via es y va ser practicable es parar el tren y volver para atrás en cuanto ves las primeras llamas, aunque lleve algo de tiempo porque más adelante ese tiempo de más puede ser fatal. En este caso porque parte del pasaje entró en pánico y fue aún más tiempo el que perdieron pero al menos la maquinista pudo sacar el tren de ahí.


----------



## Cimbrel (20 Ago 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> La detención inmediata son muchos kilómetros rulando.
> 
> La única fuente que dice que no redujo o "detuvo inmediatamente" es la charocop y la charocop se debía creer que un tren puede meter un frenazo sin descarrilar. Cuando un tren por inercia viaja varios km. Y eso paso. Luego la misma charocop admite que retrocedió de manera automática pero le bloquearon el tren



A ver, si y no: dependiendo de las condiciones de la vía, el material concreto, la V max en ese tramo, la declividad...ese tren no circulaba a más de 50KPH. Con un 22‰ de rampa a 46/50KPH un 599 lo frenas en menos de 200 metros (detencion inmediata implica freno de urgencia, maxima potencia de frenada). Siempre tenemos que tener en cuenta varios parámetros para calcular la distancia de frenado, pero el material automotor convencional utilizado normalmente para líneas de cercanías y media distancia frena MUY bien, con muchísima fuerza (debido a los requerimientos constantes de parada/arrancada que se le exigen para su homologación). No es un AVE.
No tengo ahora mismo el esquema de la línea para sacar las limitaciones de Velocidad en el punto afectado, pero me basta con ver la orografía y la curva enorme de radio pequeño para deducir que ahí hay una limitación de velocidad bastante restrictiva (entre 50 y 70 diría yo).

En el resto de tu post estoy de acuerdo.


Saludos


----------



## aris (20 Ago 2022)

todas las versiones son falsas. Esto es lo que pasa cuando pones a charos al mando de situaciones complicadas, que se resuelven mal y no se sabe quien es el culpable.

al final, la versión oficial final será en que el culpable es el heteropatriarcado.


----------



## D´Omen (20 Ago 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Parece una declaración escrita a la prensa, que escriba o declare esto conscientemente alguien de las ffcc de seguridad del estado: "para que pudieramos escapar *al menos los que teníamos la posibilidad de salir...........todos jóvenes*" los deja en muy mal lugar ¿no se forman en estos supuestos de emergencia? . Sobre todo si usó su condición para que ella misma y una parte del pasaje "los jovenes que tenían posibilidad de salir" tuvieran mas opciones de supervivencia sobre la gente mayor o discapacitada, que de no haber opción de mover el tren hubiera quedado a su suerte a la espera de que llegara ayuda, quizá ya demasiado tarde.



El relato que dio la supuesta policía a algunos periódicos desde el principio tenia un tufo a "te han faltado aliens" que tiraba para atrás.

Vamos que me creo que en vez de Virginia se llama Zetaparo reincidente. El maquinista más sobrepasado de un film de hollywood jamás le soltaria eso al pasaje de, "corran, salven sus vidas ustedes que pueden"...

Encima su derroche de cuñadismo en el periodico le ha puesto a renfe las cosas en bandeja. Ella no se comerá un paquete porque al fin y al cabo aunque todo señala a que fue ella la que la lió no hay nada que lo demuestre de forma contundente. Encima cuando llegue el momento no tardará en recular con lo de "estoy acostumbrada a situaciones de extress" a "creí que iba morir"


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

Lampedusa y otros 574 dijo:


> De acuerdo con mi experiencia y lo que he leído, veo en la policía una charo sobrepasada por la situación y movida por ese egoísmo de lobo que rige siempre a la generación de cristal, y a una señora, algo más mayor, que, en una situación caótica y de pánico generalizado, con una charo que no aportaba precisamente tranquilidad ni orden, es capaz de mantener la calma suficiente para sacar a aquéllos que estaban a su cargo, sanos y salvos, de una situación dramática,



Pues yo respecto a la charopoli, de acuerdo contigo.

Pero insisto que la charojefa de tren es la maxima autoridad y no ha sido capaz de asegurarse el control de la situacion, que es lo primero que tiene que hacer. Tiene un uniforme y la ley en la mano como jefa de tren. Por el contrario, si escuchas el audio la oyes hablar y eso no es una persona ejerciendo autoridad, mas bien parece una mujer al borde del ataque de nervios incapaz de llamar al orden a solo una de las personas de las que es responsable y acaba la situacion en 20 pasajeros que salen a quemarse en el exterior. Y lo peor es la respuesta que da a la charopoli y que oyen en todo el vagón que viene a ser un "es que no depende de mi" de manual, borrandose ella misma la poca autoridad que le quedaba a ojos del pasaje. Luego se oye de fondo a lo que parecen ser unos crios "vamos a morir!"... pues lógico. Que haya gente de los sindicatos ferroviarios blanqueando este hecho no lo va a hacer dejar de existir. Parece ser que lo de recoger pasajeros fue liderado por un pasajero, que monto una cuadrilla, que segun declaraciones a la prensa, iban avisando a gritos a la maquinista de que parara o arrancara y bajaban a ayudar y subirlos al tren, ya achicharrados. Todo esto se dilucidará en el juzgado.

La situacion en el tren es como si un avion incendia motor en vuelo y oyes al comandante decir. _Señores pasajeros, seguramente estaran viendo que tenemos un motor en llamas al costado de su derecha, pero estamos esperando permiso de la torre de control para activar los extintores y apagarlo._

Pero lo que diria seria algo asi como "_Señores pasajeros, seguramente habran visto que tenemos un motor en llamas al costado de su derecha. Hemos activado los extintores para apagar las llamas y parará de forma segura en unos momentos. Les informo que este avión esta diseñado para volar con un solo motor y ya hemos obtenido prioridad para hacer un aterrizaje de emergencia en el aeropuerto más cercano. Obedezcan en todo momento las instrucciones que recibiran para preparar el aterrizaje por parte de la tripulación de cabina, pueden ser sancionados con penas de prisión de no hacerlo. Buenas tardes"_




Lampedusa y otros 574 dijo:


> Todos hemos conocido charos y, efectivamente, existen. Pero no todas las mujeres son eso. Yo, a algunas en concreto, las admiro bastante (como a algunos hombres, tampoco muchos).



Yo tengo en mi propia familia mujeres increibles y admirables, de hecho en mi familia hay muy pocos varones, tendemos a poner niñas en el mundo (yo he tenido dos). Mi abuela y tia-abuela darian para novela por los hechos de guerra en los que participaron, mi madre y mi tia fueron unas profesionales acojonantes que aun venian a casa a pedirles que echaran una mano en asuntos importantes ya jubiladas. Pero todas ellas tuvieron un trabajo principal en la vida: sus hijos.

Me he criado en la admiración a las mujeres valerosas, pero lo que hemos conseguido con el feminismo y el izquierdismo progre en la educación es destruir sus virtudes y potenciales como personas y amplificar sus carencias, debilitandolas y convirtiendolas en seres que necesitan de privilegios legales que jamas antes necesitaron. Nunca fueron el sexo debil, hasta ahora.

Mi percepcion es que una mujer, si se la evalua como persona, puede llegar donde quiera y hacer logros igual o mayores que un hombre. Marie Curie literalmente se MATO en el laboratorio por la ciencia mientras su marido se dedicaba a parlotear en conferencias.

No me quejo de la maquinista por ser mujer, me quejo de ella por carecer de una personalidad acorde con el puesto y falta de aptitud evidente para ejercer la autoridad, vamos que el titulo de charo le viene que ni al pelo. Tambien decir que ese tipo de personalidad abunda estadisticamente mucho mas entre mujeres que entre hombres.

De estos lodos....









Renfe activará un Plan para contratar 5.400 Mujeres


Renfe trabajará para contratar 5.400 mujeres dentro de su Plan de Feminización, ofreciendo oportunidades de empleo a mujeres que deseen trabajar en Renfe.




www.actualidadempleo.es


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

aris dijo:


> al final, la versión oficial final será en que el culpable es el heteropatriarcado.



Ni cotiza.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Habia peligro inminente? Es discutible despues de estar parados mas de 20 minutos, rearmar el tren, volver y que nadie de los de dentro estuviera herido ni el tren chamuscado. Y si no habia peligro inminente (que asi parece), la maquinista hizo lo que tenia que hacer. De la otra mejor no hablo, en mi opinion le tenia que caer un buen paquete, pero no va a ser asi. Y de los heridos, no va a ver ni uno ni un euro, porque salieron del tren sin permiso, y tanto renfe como adif se van a lavar las manos. Y lo ultimo... ¿no dimite nadie del gobierno de la comunidad, que es quien tenia que haber avisado a renfe y adif? Porque aqui mucho hablar de la maquinista , de la otra y de los heridos, pero la causa originaria del problema fue que no se avisase a renfe y adif que el tren no podia circular. FIN.



Estar rodeado de llamas y sin comunicación con tu control es peligro inminente. Aqui y en Pekin. Hay pruebas de la situacion por drones termicos de la BME, aparte de los videos de los pasajeros que estaran ya todos en el juzgado, donde veremos que pasa cuando las declaraciones sean ante Su Señoría y no en wasapps de "pasalo" y en twitter.

Y lo que me quejo no es de como procediera (logro poner el tren en marcha atrás, que es lo importante a nivel operativo), sino de que no fue capaz de hacerse con el control de la situación, como exige la autoridad de ser jefe de tren y desconociendo lo que dice la ley ferroviaria: retrasó tomar accion alegando que necesitaba permiso, cuando la ley ferroviaria indica que tiene que decidir ella, lo que ademas causo panico al oirlo los pasajeros.

Luego obviamente tenemos el "pecado original" de que ni dios informo a Adif de la situacion en la via, de que no esta claro cual era la administracion a la que le tocaba hacerlo y que la abuela fuma. Pero ya sabemos que _Dimitir_ en españa es una marca de vodka malo.

A nivel de seguridad mas tremendo que lo que comentas, me parece increible que no vayan al menos DOS empleados en el convoy. Creo que un porcentaje alto de los maquinistas (y no solo mujeres) tambien les superaria la situación que vivio esta maquinista. En aviones hay un minimo de 5 de tripulación porque lo manda la ley internacional, pero los trenes son de cada pais y los follan cuando quieren, y en España se fulminó a los revisores y demas personal de tren sin problema. Nunca pasa nada hasta que pasa.


----------



## Lampedusa y otros 574 (20 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues yo respecto a la charopoli, de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> Pero insisto que la charojefa de tren es la maxima autoridad y no ha sido capaz de asegurarse el control de la situacion, que es lo primero que tiene que hacer. Tiene un uniforme y la ley en la mano como jefa de tren. Por el contrario, si escuchas el audio la oyes hablar y eso no es una persona ejerciendo autoridad, mas bien parece una mujer al borde del ataque de nervios incapaz de llamar al orden a solo una de las personas de las que es responsable y acaba la situacion en 20 pasajeros que salen a quemarse en el exterior. Y lo peor es la respuesta que da a la charopoli y que oyen en todo el vagón que viene a ser un "es que no depende de mi" de manual, borrandose ella misma la poca autoridad que le quedaba a ojos del pasaje. Luego se oye de fondo a lo que parecen ser unos crios "vamos a morir!"... pues lógico. Que haya gente de los sindicatos ferroviarios blanqueando este hecho no lo va a hacer dejar de existir. Parece ser que lo de recoger pasajeros fue liderado por un pasajero, que monto una cuadrilla, que segun declaraciones a la prensa, iban avisando a gritos a la maquinista de que parara o arrancara y bajaban a ayudar y subirlos al tren, ya achicharrados. Todo esto se dilucidará en el juzgado.
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo contigo con respecto a lo que el feminismo progre y el izquierdismo bobalicón están haciendo con las mujeres. No he oído ese audio. ¿Puedes facilitarme su escucha? También de acuerdo en la irresponsabilidad de quitar personal en los trenes, máxime cuando todos sabemos que en España se contrata gente en lugares completamente innecesarios para maquillar paro estructural.

Con respecto a la actuación de la maquinista, en todo caso, da igual: probablemente, el tiempo y los juzgados nos darán o quitarán razón. Dicho esto, es un placer discutir con gente como tú.


----------



## sashimi (20 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues yo respecto a la charopoli, de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> Pero insisto que la charojefa de tren es la maxima autoridad y no ha sido capaz de asegurarse el control de la situacion, que es lo primero que tiene que hacer. Tiene un uniforme y la ley en la mano como jefa de tren. Por el contrario, si escuchas el audio la oyes hablar y eso no es una persona ejerciendo autoridad, mas bien parece una mujer al borde del ataque de nervios incapaz de llamar al orden a solo una de las personas de las que es responsable y acaba la situacion en 20 pasajeros que salen a quemarse en el exterior. Y lo peor es la respuesta que da a la charopoli y que oyen en todo el vagón que viene a ser un "es que no depende de mi" de manual, borrandose ella misma la poca autoridad que le quedaba a ojos del pasaje. Luego se oye de fondo a lo que parecen ser unos crios "vamos a morir!"... pues lógico. Que haya gente de los sindicatos ferroviarios blanqueando este hecho no lo va a hacer dejar de existir. Parece ser que lo de recoger pasajeros fue liderado por un pasajero, que monto una cuadrilla, que segun declaraciones a la prensa, iban avisando a gritos a la maquinista de que parara o arrancara y bajaban a ayudar y subirlos al tren, ya achicharrados. Todo esto se dilucidará en el juzgado.
> 
> ...



No señor. El piloto de avión tiene unas directrices jerarquizadas. Y desde luego lo primero no es avisar a nadie. Es intentar poner la situación bajo control y cuando pueda, contárselo al pasaje o al sobrecargo. No se puede hacer todo a la vez


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

Lampedusa y otros 574 dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo contigo con respecto a lo que el feminismo progre y el izquierdismo bobalicón están haciendo con las mujeres. No he oído ese audio. ¿Puedes facilitarme su escucha? También de acuerdo en la irresponsabilidad de quitar personal en los trenes, máxime cuando todos sabemos que en España se contrata gente en lugares completamente innecesarios para maquillar paro estructural.
> 
> Con respecto a la actuación de la maquinista, en todo caso, da igual: probablemente, el tiempo y los juzgados nos darán o quitarán razón. Dicho esto, es un placer discutir con gente como tú.



Aqui esta el video. Es de Lo Pais, asi que supongo que no tardaran mucho en quitarlo. Deja a la maquinista a la altura del betún y se ven las llamaradas perfectamente.


----------



## Lampedusa y otros 574 (20 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Aqui esta el video. Es de Lo Pais, asi que supongo que no tardaran mucho en quitarlo. Deja a la maquinista a la altura del betún y se ven las llamaradas perfectamente.




Sigo sin verlo. Desvía la conversación histérica rápido y sin provocar enfrentamiento. Va sola y anda ocupada en otra cosa. Poco más podía hacer. La voz no tiene mucha presencia, pero poco más. Sigo sin ver una charo. Lo siento.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

sashimi dijo:


> No señor. El piloto de avión tiene unas directrices jerarquizadas. Y desde luego lo primero no es avisar a nadie. Es intentar poner la situación bajo control y cuando pueda, contárselo al pasaje o al sobrecargo. No se puede hacer todo a la vez



Es responsabilidad del comandante informar al pasaje de la situación, aunque como bien dices, en funcion de la situacion en cabina de mando, puede encargar al sobrecargo que lo haga, ya que es el responsable directo de los pasajeros, pero este tiene que ceñirse a la informacion que proporcione el comandante que en emergencia es la UNICA voz cualificada, por lo que la mejor practica es que sea el comandante, al que los pasajeros no pueden ver, pero hablando con calma suena a autoridad. 

Muchas veces el sobrecargo es algo parecido a una azafata sin mucho empaque, por aquello de las cuotas y tal, por lo que igual no impone mucho. Es curioso que en todos los conflictos que he visto en cabina (por chorradas) siempre es el tio de la tripulacion el que lo maneja, aunque sea un azafato (como sabras, reconoces a un sobrecargo por la insignia de media ala que lleva en la chaqueta o camisa, pero eso el pasajero normalmente no lo sabe).

Como ves en mi ejemplo, el mensaje a la cabina ya cuenta con que la situacion de peligro ha sido tratada con los extintores. No tiene logica dejar que el motor se achicharre mientras pones en situacion a los pasajeros, es mas, todo lo que sea usar el futuro y el condicional respecto a la causa de la emergencia es fatal.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

Lampedusa y otros 574 dijo:


> Sigo sin verlo. Desvía la conversación histérica rápido y sin provocar enfrentamiento. Va sola y anda ocupada en otra cosa. Poco más podía hacer. La voz no tiene mucha presencia, pero poco más. Sigo sin ver una charo. Lo siento.



No, lo que hace es dar respuestas titubeantes a la defensiva diciendo que ella no puede hacer nada y darle a la otra histerica justificación para hacer de su capa un sayo. No tiene que dar explicaciones, lo que tiene es que convencer que tiene todo bajo control y que hay mando. Lo que hace es exactamente lo contrario a eso.

Todo parte de su desconocimiento del reglamento que la indica que decide ella y transmite a los pasajeros el mensaje de que no puede hacer nada hasta no tener permiso y el permiso no se puede tener porque estan incomunicados.

Aqui tienes el resultado de la autoridad que inspira la jefe de tren.



Que una jefe de tren sea conductora, maquinista y revisora todo a la vez es de juzgado de guardia tambien, pero hay responsabilidad aunque se quiera aligerar a la maquinista.


----------



## Alew (20 Ago 2022)

No entiendo el linchamiento a quienes decidieron huir. Si se llegan a achicharrar los del tren, hablaríamos de los héroes que decidieron salir...Es ridículo que te tengan que autorizar a dar marcha atrás cuando te comen las llamas. El que venga un tren detrás pq el aviso no ha llegado es una posibilidad. Tener las llamas encima es un hecho. Y por cierto, se critica que la mujer policía accionó el freno de emergencia retrasando la marcha atrás...Nadie ha pensado que si no lo acciona igual ni hay tren? Supongo que la conductora tb necesitaba autorización para detenerse, no? Joder, con los protocolos. Premio Darwin para la mitad del foro...


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (20 Ago 2022)

al no haber formalidades, tampoco hay autoridad, ni respeto en estas situaciones.

en alemania todo el personal del DB va perfectamente uniformado, y lo primero que hace el conductor o conductora, es saludar a su pasaje, y dar la información sobre el viaje, despues a mitad de camino vuelve a saludar y a dar informacion de horarios y demas, y por ultimo antes de llegar, y son avisos muy largos e improvisados, a veces hablan del clima, etc, y eso es les da una practica y proactividad que hace que en todo momento el pasaje esté bien informado de todo.







eso pasa en los paises civilizados

aquí, ni en caso de desastre se dignan a informar a los viajeros, pues ese silencio equivale en lenguaje real a un SALVESE QUIEN PUEDA


----------



## bebe (20 Ago 2022)

Alew dijo:


> No entiendo el linchamiento a quienes decidieron huir. Si se llegan a achicharrar los del tren, hablaríamos de los héroes que decidieron salir...Es ridículo que te tengan que autorizar a dar marcha atrás cuando te comen las llamas. El que venga un tren detrás pq el aviso no ha llegado es una posibilidad. Tener las llamas encima es un hecho. Y por cierto, se critica que la mujer policía accionó el freno de emergencia retrasando la marcha atrás...Nadie ha pensado que si no lo acciona igual ni hay tren? Supongo que la conductora tb necesitaba autorización para detenerse, no? Joder, con los protocolos. Premio Darwin para la mitad del foro...



El tren lo detuvo la conductora y esperó instrucciones, cambió de vagón/máquina para iniciar viaje en dirección contraria y a los 3 segundos va la otra y frena el tren, loca perdida.


----------



## DUDH (20 Ago 2022)

El verdadero Frasier dijo:


> Habia peligro inminente? Es discutible despues de estar parados mas de 20 minutos, rearmar el tren, volver y que nadie de los de dentro estuviera herido ni el tren chamuscado. Y si no habia peligro inminente (que asi parece), la maquinista hizo lo que tenia que hacer. De la otra mejor no hablo, en mi opinion le tenia que caer un buen paquete, pero no va a ser asi. Y de los heridos, no va a ver ni uno ni un euro, porque salieron del tren sin permiso, y tanto renfe como adif se van a lavar las manos. Y lo ultimo... ¿no dimite nadie del gobierno de la comunidad, que es quien tenia que haber avisado a renfe y adif? Porque aqui mucho hablar de la maquinista , de la otra y de los heridos, pero la causa originaria del problema fue que no se avisase a renfe y adif que el tren no podia circular. FIN.



Es que hay 2 cuestiones, la gorda es esa descoordinación, no avisar que se debe cortar el tránsito de trenes. Y luego está la que lió la poli empoderada.

@Gotthard ¿La que dice que no cunda el pánico es la maquinista? Si es así no la veo desbordada, ni histérica.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

DUDH dijo:


> Es que hay 2 cuestiones, la gorda es esa descoordinación, no avisar que se debe cortar el tránsito de trenes. Y luego está la que lió la poli empoderada.
> 
> @Gotthard ¿La que dice que no cunda el pánico es la maquinista? Si es así no la veo desbordada, ni histérica.



No me parece. Si fuera deberia prohibir tajantemente a los pasajeros salir del tren.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> al no haber formalidades, tampoco hay autoridad, ni respeto en estas situaciones.
> 
> en alemania todo el personal del DB va perfectamente uniformado, y lo primero que hace el conductor o conductora, es saludar a su pasaje, y dar la información sobre el viaje, despues a mitad de camino vuelve a saludar y a dar informacion de horarios y demas, y por ultimo antes de llegar, y son avisos muy largos e improvisados, a veces hablan del clima, etc, y eso es les da una practica y proactividad que hace que en todo momento el pasaje esté bien informado de todo.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, paisano en el exilio.

A mi me pillo un desvio de un ICE por un atentado en la estacion de Mainz (el enesimo ingeniero noruego tratando de acuchillar infieles) y nos informaron con todo lujo de detalles del desvio que suponia, cuanto ibamos a tardar, que tenian que hacer los que se bajaban en Mainz (enviaron buses). Es un personal formadisimo y que ayuda que te cagas, saben mas que la propia aplicacion de DB (mas de una vez no he perdido conexion porque me dijeron que el tren iba a esperar unos minutos).


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (20 Ago 2022)

hasta es mejor ser pesado o machacón dando info, que dejar que cunda el panico en silencio.


con ese tonito... suelen tener su gracia


----------



## Alew (20 Ago 2022)

bebe dijo:


> El tren lo detuvo la conductora y esperó instrucciones, cambió de vagón/máquina para iniciar viaje en dirección contraria y a los 3 segundos va la otra y frena el tren, loca perdida.



Mmm. No digo que no pero resulta extraño que active el freno cuando ya se está moviendo el tren en la dirección hacia la que quería huir.


----------



## bebe (20 Ago 2022)

Alew dijo:


> Mmm. No digo que no pero resulta extraño que active el freno cuando ya se está moviendo el tren en la dirección hacia la que quería huir.



Eso dice la caja negra o registro.
Lo que demuestra que estaba histérica pérdida aunque luego se pinte como una heroína en la entrevista, presumiendo de sangre fría cuando corrió sin importarle los que la siguieron.
Cuando llegó al caserón la llevaron a ella y a los tres chavales a la cruz roja; ni propuso volver atrás a ver si quedaba alguien por el camino.
Afirma que la puerta la abrió la conductora cuando se ha demostrado que es mentira, en un acto desesperado por quitarse responsabilidad. Y aún dice que los heridos son los que se quedaron en el tren, cuando todos son los que la siguieron y a los que abandonó cobardemente.


----------



## Busher (20 Ago 2022)

imforeverblowingbubbles2 dijo:


> a ver, si paro el tren no es que haya dejado espacio a la decision



Que yo se si paro o no el tren... que hay 400 versiones de los hechos... todo lo que hago es partir de supuestos no confirmados.


----------



## El verdadero Frasier (20 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Estar rodeado de llamas y sin comunicación con tu control es peligro inminente. Aqui y en Pekin. Hay pruebas de la situacion por drones termicos de la BME, aparte de los videos de los pasajeros que estaran ya todos en el juzgado, donde veremos que pasa cuando las declaraciones sean ante Su Señoría y no en wasapps de "pasalo" y en twitter.
> 
> Y lo que me quejo no es de como procediera (logro poner el tren en marcha atrás, que es lo importante a nivel operativo), sino de que no fue capaz de hacerse con el control de la situación, como exige la autoridad de ser jefe de tren y desconociendo lo que dice la ley ferroviaria: retrasó tomar accion alegando que necesitaba permiso, cuando la ley ferroviaria indica que tiene que decidir ella, lo que ademas causo panico al oirlo los pasajeros.
> 
> ...



Lo del peligro inminente a priori es subjetivo, pero la ventaja que tiene la maquinista es la historia... ya te digo, 20 minutos y el tren ni chamuscado. Un video en un movil no dice nada si el tren no se quedó negro. Recuerdo alguien qu einvestigaba accidentes que comentaba que en los juicios lo tenia muy facil... cuando alguien decia que las medidas eran suficientes antes del accidente, el argumento del fiscal era siempre que no lo habian sido, la prueba es que el accidente ocurrio. Aqui lo mismo pero con el tren negro.

Con el otro tema, si la señora supuesta policia por sus santos ovarios empieza a gritar... no se que podría haber hecho la maquinista o cualquiera. No creo que lo arreglase a ostias.

Con el resto, de acuerdo.


----------



## mordoriana (20 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> Liderazgo. Yo hubiera dado solo 5 minutos.
> 
> Si en 5 minutos no dan clara informacion e instrucciones por megafonia, no espero mas, y salgo a salvarme.
> 
> Hay que tener sangre de horchata para esperar ahi chareando 26 minutos mientras ver el fuego rodearte inexorable




Parece ser que la maquinista informó, estaba notificando que retrocedía y había bloqueado la máquina de cabeza para armar la cabina de cola. 

Por eso la mayoría del pasaje, aún con miedo, no se bajaron. 

La súper policía fue quien sembró el caos en el vagón que iba. Y no, cambiar de máquina en un tren no es como arrancar un coche, lleva unos minutos. 

Al cambiar de cabina, y arrancar en otro sentido fue cuando tiraron del freno de emergencia.

Tal vez arrancó en cuesta y antes de avanzar, el tren por inercia se fue unos metros en sentido contrario se cagaron de miedo y le dieron al freno. 

Luego desbloquear el sistema lleva un rato. No veo que se le puede reprochar a esa mujer.


----------



## DUDH (20 Ago 2022)

A la barrendera con porra he empezado llamándola charo, luego charo histérica, ahora tengo claro que era una loca. Si la tía dice que estaban al lado de las llamas, que empezaba a entrar humo.... y pasados 26 minutos todos los del tren están perfectísimamente, esa señora vive en una realidad paralela, muy lela


----------



## bebe (21 Ago 2022)

¿¿¿Volveremos a oír algo de super poli???No se, una excusa del tipo"es que estaba muy nerviosa por eso frené el tren cuando ya salíamos de allí".
Me recuerda al policía loco de la peli española "Los del túnel" que en su afán de heroísmo mete a la gente en un jardín de varios días, cuando los hubieran rescatado en unas horas.

Rafael Escudero, portavoz del Sindicato Ferroviario, defendió en Más Vale Tarde que *fue la conductora la que al ver las llamas detuvo el tren*. "Es falso lo que han dicho algunos viajeros de que accionaron el aparato de alarma porque la maquinista se estaba metiendo en las llamas, sino que fue ella la que paró e inició el protocolo para hacer el cambio de sentido", expresó, a lo que añadió: "Cuando empezó la marcha atrás, alguien acciona el aparto de alarma, el tren se detiene, se manipulan las puertas, intentan abrir la puerta bajando la palanca, pero no lo consiguen".


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (21 Ago 2022)

mordoriana dijo:


> Parece ser que la maquinista informó, estaba notificando que retrocedía y había bloqueado la máquina de cabeza para armar la cabina de cola.
> 
> Por eso la mayoría del pasaje, aún con miedo, no se bajaron.
> 
> ...



A quien informo?

No informó al pasaje, AL PASAJE coño, a esos no los informo

De ahi el panico y todo lo demas


----------



## mordoriana (21 Ago 2022)

aguatico de pescaico dijo:


> A quien informo?
> 
> No informó al pasaje, AL PASAJE coño, a esos no los informo
> 
> De ahi el panico y todo lo demas




Algo diría pq más de la mitad del pasaje se quedó en su sitio si causar problemas.


----------



## Periplo (21 Ago 2022)

Y esta pedorra va por hay poniendo multas a la gente...


----------



## anduriña (21 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No, lo que hace es dar respuestas titubeantes a la defensiva diciendo que ella no puede hacer nada y darle a la otra histerica justificación para hacer de su capa un sayo. No tiene que dar explicaciones, lo que tiene es que convencer que tiene todo bajo control y que hay mando. Lo que hace es exactamente lo contrario a eso.
> 
> Todo parte de su desconocimiento del reglamento que la indica que decide ella y transmite a los pasajeros el mensaje de que no puede hacer nada hasta no tener permiso y el permiso no se puede tener porque estan incomunicados.
> 
> ...





Gotthard dijo:


> Aqui esta el video. Es de Lo Pais, asi que supongo que no tardaran mucho en quitarlo. Deja a la maquinista a la altura del betún y se ven las llamaradas perfectamente.



Era evidente.

Yo no sé vosotros. Pero yo salgo corriendo.



Gotthard dijo:


> Yo veo dos charos totalmente sobrepasadas por la situación.




+1


----------



## Segismunda (21 Ago 2022)

Es un caso de charismo-karenismo. Porque si os fijáis, la CHARO de esta historia sería la maquinista, dueña y señora de su cortijo. Pero entonces llega la CHAROKAREN, que no está en sus dominios pero decide que manda ella igual. Si malo es el charismo tradicional, esto es peor.


----------

